# I love my Urban Decay Naked Palette!



## kuishinbomeow

Ok, silly me, I posted this on the wrong forum and was closed by the moderator. :shame: Hope I get it right this time. Anyway, this is what I wanted to share with you all. 

My title says it all. 

I've been buying a lot of new cosmetics lately, but the Urban Decay Naked Palette is the one that I really want to shout out loud! The price, the quality and the versatility are simply awesome! I own 5 palettes from Urban Decay, and this is definitely the best. 

I just received it 2 days ago and I have started to use it yesterday. I used 6 colors from the palette to create the below eyes look. They blend so effortlessly. Just very little eyeshadows are enough to create a very nice look. Very pigmented. 

If you are wondering which neutral palette to get, this is probably one you should really consider. ^_^


----------



## Tracy

Great pics! I saw a review/tutorial on YouTube by Kandee, she raved about it too.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Ah yes, Kandee. I watched hers too. I like the way she makes smokey eyes. She is very good at that. Love that she used the Naked Palette for the tutorial. Another makeup guru, Marlena, also have posted tutorial on using this palette to create Kim Kardashian's look. They are so good. I hope one day I will be as good as them. 

Here is a more simple look I made from Urban Decay. Even the eyebrow and eyeliner were created from using the eyeshadows.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I can't wait to get this palette. They are all sold out on Sephora, but I signed up for the mailing list for when they get more in stock!


----------



## miamialli

ugh. i got an email from sephora advertising it, and i talked myself out of it. when i changed my mind, it was sold out! its' sold out on urban decay.com too. I went into my closest sephora and they said they never got it. 
I called urban decay and they said it will be back on stock, its not LE, so now i just gotta wait.....the colors look great on you tho. congrats!


----------



## wordpast

I'm so excited to get this one too!


----------



## sweetart

great post! I  my UD Naked palette too! Best one they've ever come out with IMO.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

miamialli said:


> ugh. i got an email from sephora advertising it, and i talked myself out of it. when i changed my mind, it was sold out! its' sold out on urban decay.com too. I went into my closest sephora and they said they never got it.
> I called urban decay and they said it will be back on stock, its not LE, so now i just gotta wait.....the colors look great on you tho. congrats!



Drats..me too..almost bought it..but I'm up to my knees in makeup..
love the colors..thanks for sharing..
this has been added to my makeup list..


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Thank you all. I want to see how many looks I can make with this palette alone. I am glad to see other TPFers liking this Naked Palette too. This is my HG palette.

Try check it out in your local Sephora store. I went to mine yesterday, weird that they already have one sample palette for people to play around, but they are not allowed to put them on the shelf yet. The staff told me it will be on shelf for that store on Monday. She also told me they could sell it for me earlier if I wanted. Some policy that I don't understand. I guess they want to make it a hype so big that when it is available in stores, people will crazily grab for it. My Sephora store told me they got 50 palettes for this time. 

I called Urban Decay too today. Based on the customer service, two things are confirmed. It is NOT a limited edition (thanks goodness), although some rumors said it is. Second, the online Urban Decay will be available again only in August. Once again, why is the company that make it OOS, while Sephora are having them?


----------



## declaredbeauty

I can't wait to get my hands on this! I have plenty of neutral shades now BUT no palettes... that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Just picked up mine from Sephora today...funny because I called two days ago and it was sold out and on the sites too...

It is truely a great palette and the colors are different then alot of nudes out there...love the double ended liners!!!!

This is getting me into Urban Decay more...I didnt really liked their colors before but this one changed my mind!!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Your looks are gorgeous with that palette - I may have to check this one out!


----------



## Loquita

If anyone is doubting on this one, DON'T.  I used mine today for the first time and it is awesome!!!       Excellent quality, the best palette I have ever used, hands down (it's up there with the Chanel Variations, *NAB*.   - but with more color choices!)  

I am so glad that you started this thread , *kuishin*  - because I was thinking that it would be so cool to start a thread where people could post pics and share ideas about looks from this one palette!  I love your color choices, btw - which ones did you use?  

And one more thing (I posted this in the Beauty Purchases thread, but it's worth repeating):  if you go to your Sephora and don't see the palette, ask someone to help you - I went to mine tonight and it wasn't out, in fact they had them hidden from view because they were scared of theft since the palette has been so popular.  

Ulta and Beauty.com should be getting them soon, too - and maybe Macy's.  

I got one for my sis, and my mom is getting one tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Bagluvluv

I am soooo loving this palette that Im getting another one tomorrow...ugh..hate being an addict.....lol....


----------



## miamialli

ShoeFanatic said:


> Drats..me too..almost bought it..but I'm up to my knees in makeup..
> love the colors..thanks for sharing..
> this has been added to my makeup list..



*Shoe* is that your daughter in your avatar? She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Farah

I sooooooo want this palette...I'm having a hard time finding it in Europe. I think it hasn't been released yet in the UK..??


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Ladies, please show your makeup using this palette here! I really love to see. 

*declaredbeauty*, that's definitely a very good reason to get it. Palette is so much easier to travel around. 

*Bagluvluv*: Imagine I am hooked even after using the colorful ones. Their eyeshadows (glittery ones excluded) are creamy silky smooth. Oh please, post your eyes look here. I want to see!

*Needanotherbag*, TQ! Yes, get it and you will see what is the hype about!

*Loquita*: Nice to see you here! I am so excited you mentioned the sharing photos part. Please be the first to post your makeup, and do tell what colors you used. I want to learn more makeup techniques from different people too! It's almost like every makeup artist that I met, they told me different makeup techniques. For day time, I used "Half-Baked", "Sidecar" and "Virgin" for eyes, "Gunmetal" for brow. And "Gunmetal" for upper liner and "Creep" for bottom liner. For night time, I used "Naked", "Darkhorse", "Toasted", "Hustle" and "Virgin", while eyeliners I used both "Zero" for upper and "Whiskey" for lower. "Buck" for brow. I actually wrote details on the night look in my blog, but can't post the link here. Check it out if you want under my signature. Look for one with titel "EOTD". 

*Farah*, rumor says it will be available in UK in September. I'm not sure for the other countries. Do you want me to call the Urban Decay customer service to ask if for you. Which country is in your mind?


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Ok, can I even put this on here, I hope so. Just three of the many pictures I posted in my blog post for comparing the UD palettes. Hope they give you a good idea what are the difference. My number 1 choice is Naked palette for obvious reason. For the other four, Deluxe is my top favorite.







The Naked is exactly half width but double length of Deluxe palette.






Comparison not in ratio. Just to show you how they differ inside.






Detailed comparison of each of the palette. Including the price.


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^Great info!  Thanks!  Am trying to find one now, but no luck darn it!

And *Lo* - you are such an enabler, girl! LOL!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh dayum, LOL, I'm trying to curb my ever-growing massive e/s collections and now I see how fabulous this one is!!  OMG!!  

I have the BOS 1 and BOS 2; are there shades in this one that are totally different?  I'm guessing yes cuz there are a lot more matte shades in the Naked pallete, right?

XXXOO PG


----------



## oceansportrait

A Sephora's opening up near my home in mid-August (the first one within a 2 hour radius, so everyone's really excited!)---and I'm praying and hoping they'll have this. I'm not really one for super bright/vibrant eyeshadow (ala Mac) so I think this is definitely something that's more up my alley


----------



## kathywko

WOO! Thank you!



kuishinbomeow said:


> Ok, can I even put this on here, I hope so. Just three of the many pictures I posted in my blog post for comparing the UD palettes. Hope they give you a good idea what are the difference. My number 1 choice is Naked palette for obvious reason. For the other four, Deluxe is my top favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Naked is exactly half width but double length of Deluxe palette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison not in ratio. Just to show you how they differ inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detailed comparison of each of the palette. Including the price.


----------



## hollyyih

I really must say this is an AWESOME palette.  I had a lot of fun playing around with it and you can get a LOT of looks from it.  I wish there was one more pink shade and one less brownish shade but oh well can't complain b/c every color is usable!

I had a hard time tracking this down (sold out everywhere online) but if you go to the individual Sephora stores, some of them do have it in stock in the back (ASK!).  And if they don't, you can put your name down and when new stock comes they'll hold it for you!  

I got mine this way today (I went in Friday and they said they didn't have stock, but turns out they did and they called me up!)


----------



## kathywko

I used it today! ahh if I just had to have one palette.....THIS WOULD BE IT! 12 shadows of neutrals and eyeliner all in one!


----------



## mcb100

Do they sell it at Ulta yet or only Sephora?


----------



## cheburashka

Question in regards to the quality:


Are the shadows in the palette typical UD quality ( for long time brand users), or do you feel like they are a step up ?


I hate to say this and possibly offend someone: but after a couple of UD palettes, I feel like their shadow quality is mediocre - even with the potion, tons of fall out, chalkiness and they are not even close to being as blendable as Chanel or Dior shadows. 

The palette looks nice in terms of versality, but are the shadows comparable to their regular shadows or improved ?


----------



## girlygirl3

^ - I'm not a long time user, I've only been using UD for about a year.  I have the Ammo palette, a Stardust e/s in Diamond Dog, a Deluxe e/s single in Scratch and now NAKED PALETTE!
So far, this is one of the brands I like turning to for e/s for their quality.  I get fall out from some of the shimmers, but it's not a lot!

Also, I got mine at sephora and all I had to do was ask!  However, their supply was dwindling fast!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*Needanotherbag*, you are welcome. I hope you get to find one soon. If you go to Sephora, ask them eventhough you can't see the palette. They seem to "hide" them at the moment. 

*Pursegrrl*, I don't have any BOS as I am only started to get into makeup few months ago. I heard BOS has a a few glittery e/s. If that is the case, Naked will be very different from them. The most I would describe Creep and Gunmetal are sparkly. 

*oceansportrait*, shame to say, I don't own any MAC product yet. Maybe someday I'll try. I am so happy for you on the new Sephora. Bring your bare face in, and fully make up face out!! And hope they have the Naked Palette for you too!

*kathywko*, my pleasure. ^_^ And I'm so glad you love the palette. 

*hollyyih*, oh~~~ you avvie so cute. Can see that you like pink. I guess that's why it is called Naked, all the earth colors. Among all the eyeshadows, I personally think "Boy Toy" in Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance Policy has the prettiest light pink. Silky smooth texture. 

*mcb100*, didn't see it on Ulta.com yet. Probably in Aug? 

*cheburashka*, I've only started to use makeup less than 6 months, and UD is one of the first I used. Which UD palettes do you own? My personal favorite is Deluxe although I do own Ammo, Skull and Wallpaper too. Somehow, Deluxe has good quality in all their eyeshadows while the other three have some good and bad (namely the glittery, hardly use these). For their shimmery eyeshadows, I don't experience any fallout nor chalkiness. For me, Naked overall have very smooth and easy to blend eyeshadows. I only own Chanel perfume and none of Dior product, I won't be able to answer that. But I do hope someone will answer it for you. Maybe playing around with the palette in Sephora store will help you to compare. 

*girlygirl3*, I like "Scratch"!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Just another look from the Naked palette. I just used Sin and Smog for the lid and crease, Smog for under lash. Then Whiskey on upper lash, Zero on lower lash. Virgin to highlight and Gunmetal for brow. I try to create a "Nude" look. Pardon my blush today, I just seemed to couldn't get it right.


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Beautiful!


----------



## Loquita

kuishinbomeow said:


> Just another look from the Naked palette. I just used Sin and Smog for the lid and crease, Smog for under lash. Then Whiskey on upper lash, Zero on lower lash. Virgin to highlight and Gunmetal for brow. I try to create a "Nude" look. Pardon my blush today, I just seemed to couldn't get it right.



Beautiful!!! This is my fave look yet, and your comparison info. is awesome, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Loquita

cheburashka said:


> Question in regards to the quality:
> 
> 
> Are the shadows in the palette typical UD quality ( for long time brand users), or do you feel like they are a step up ?
> 
> 
> I hate to say this and possibly offend someone: but after a couple of UD palettes, I feel like their shadow quality is mediocre - even with the potion, tons of fall out, chalkiness and they are not even close to being as blendable as Chanel or Dior shadows.
> 
> The palette looks nice in terms of versality, but are the shadows comparable to their regular shadows or improved ?



Good questions - I am not a fan of glitter shadows, so that is what has kept me away from the other UD palettes, despite my love of the colors.  The shadows in this one are of very high quality, though.  I am very impressed with them, and would say that they are def. better than several higher-priced lines. The eyeliners are the best pencil-style liners on the market as far as I am concerned as well.  As for the primer...it works like a charm, but I still am annoyed with the packaging.  But I can live with it for the rest of the palette.  

I can't believe that I made it this long as a cosmetics junkie without trying the Naked shadow (the palette has an actual color by that name).  It is so simple yet beyond beautiful.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> ^^^Great info!  Thanks!  Am trying to find one now, but no luck darn it!
> 
> And *Lo* - you are such an enabler, girl! LOL!



Whoooooo???? Me??????


----------



## Loquita

Bagluvluv said:


> I am soooo loving this palette that Im getting another one tomorrow...ugh..hate being an addict.....lol....



^Glad to see that I am not alone.  It is so pretty I have also considered getting another one and would definitely do so if it were LE.  

The makeup gods were smiling on us though when UD decided to let this one be permanent.  They would be idiots to do otherwise, IMO, 'cause this is ONE.CASH.COW.


----------



## oceansportrait

As much as I love the idea of having a 12-eyeshadow palette of great neutral colors...the devil's advocate in me can't help but wonder...what was this company thinking by making this a permanent staple?? By putting full-size eyeshadows in the palette and offering it at a vastly lower price, no one's going to want to buy the individual eyeshadows in these colors anymore! Not sure how smart they were being with this decision.


----------



## ellacoach

I wish I could find this! My local Sephora doesn't carry it, and it's sold out online. And I'm not paying the insane prices that it's going for on ebay.


----------



## hollyyih

*@oceansportrait*: seriously you make a good point.  you can get 12 very usable shades for $44 (not to mention the eyeliner and UDD), versus 3 individuals for $51 if you bought them separately!  I'm pretty sure most people can use at least 3 shades to make this palette worthwhile!


----------



## Needanotherbag

hollyyih said:


> *@oceansportrait*: seriously you make a good point.  you can get 12 very usable shades for $44 (not to mention the eyeliner and UDD), versus 3 individuals for $51 if you bought them separately!  I'm pretty sure most people can use at least 3 shades to make this palette worthwhile!



I have a feeling this palette will generate sales for them from the "non UD" buyers like myself. I dont buy their shadows, but this palette is luring me in, so once I use up my favorite shadows from the quad, I'll most likely buy the singles of those colors...plus, it lets people try the fantastic 24/7 liners, which once you try, you will forever buy


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

im going to new york in a month and we dont have it over here yet- which stores will be selling it, other than sephora?


----------



## regretless

i've been lusting after this palette since i saw the promo pics on temptalia! if only i didn't have so many e/s already  the colors look great on you though, OP!


----------



## VanessaJean

Really want this!! My beauty ban is over August 1st!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Loquita said:


> ^Glad to see that I am not alone. It is so pretty I have also considered getting another one and would definitely do so if it were LE.
> 
> The makeup gods were smiling on us though when UD decided to let this one be permanent. They would be idiots to do otherwise, IMO, 'cause this is ONE.CASH.COW.


 
thanks to Lo's enabling  and now reading that it's gonna be permanent I'll likely snatch up one of these too.  But if they're pretty much sold out I can wait .

On the topic of shimmer/not shimmer, thanks, OP, for the scoop!  I do love my BOS but 'tis true they are a little shimmery and some are more prone to fallout than others (Midnight Cowboy Rides Again is NOTORIOUS for glitter, glitter everywhere!).  UDPP is a bust on me so I use MAC Paint Pots which does help a lot.

And I completely agree the UD liners are a-mazing.  They go on super light, meaning you hardly have to press hard to put them on and are fab on the water lines too.  I have Zero (black) and Rockstar (maroonish/whiskey color)...

XXXOO PG


----------



## hollyyih

*@needanotherbag* : I do think you have a good point!  I certainly have never purchased any UD e/s palettes b/c they're far too bright for me.  I don't need a big palette of bright shades, but I do need a good palette of neutrals.  I usually buy small trios or quads of bright colors so I don't spend a ridiculous amount on e/s.  

*@pursegrrl *: I love rockstar too!  My favorite purplish eyeshadow, has a hint of color to it!


----------



## devoted7

OMG! This is great! I'm loving all the reviews on this one! I def. need to start using mine! I bought it when it first released and haven't touched it since ush:


----------



## Farah

kuishinbomeow said:


> *Farah*, rumor says it will be available in UK in September. I'm not sure for the other countries. Do you want me to call the Urban Decay customer service to ask if for you. Which country is in your mind?





Oh that is so nice of you. I live in Amsterdam, and I know for sure that they don't sell Urban Decay here..we have a Sephora but they don't sell UD, Nars, Stilla.
So UK is my best option I really appreciate it. Thank you so very much


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*declaredbeauty*, thank you. Oh by the way, you avvie is Hello Kitty, are you a Hello Kitty fan? I have meant to ask you, do you know their is a hello kitty wine? It is very hello kitty! We saw it in Wine Total few days ago.

*Loquita*, you are welcome on the info! I like to compare products.  Yes, this is my fave look too. Next, I want to try using it with my other UD palettes. 

*oceansportrait*, at first glance, we may think they are doing losing money business. but I think it is actually a very smart move by UD. Whoever thought about it, have a pretty good marketing mind. UD products are well-known as very vibrant and bold with their colors and combination. Some people think it is just too "young" and impractical for daily use, and they never bought from this brand. UD wants to get these people to buy their products too. With the Naked palette, I think UD is trying to expand to a much larger market scope. At least it is one of the most talk cosmetics item on the net now. There are 5 eyeshadows that is only available in this palette and one unique eye pencil color, in a way are "LE". People like me who already own and love UD eyeshadows and eye pencils, will definitely want to own these very useable LE eyeshadows and eye pencil. As for the first time purchasers, I believe some will be converted to become UD lovers, since UDPP, eyeshadows, and eye pencils are their three best selling products. That means they will get more long term customers. Personally, I want to have the whole series of UD 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencils one day, and I only own 9 now. Oh my!

ellacoach, that evil bay price is totally absurd! Try to ask your Sephora again this week. It seems like a lot of them are going to put on the shelf this week. Ask them before they are put on the shelf so your chance to get it is higher. They might already have the stock at the back of their stores. UD customer service told me the urbandecay.com will have it again in August. I believe Ulta and Macy's will have them soon. You just have to wait longer. Hope you get one soon!

*Needanotherbag*, you are so right! I tried the 24/7 liners, and I am forever buying them already! 

*f1re_cr4cker*, in August, I believe Sephora, Macy's UD's counter and Ulta will have in in stores. UD will have it online. Have fun in NY!

*regretless*, thank you! temptalia indeed made an awesome post about it. You can wait until you want to buy it, since it is not LE. 

*VanessaJean*, you are so going to get it in Aug! Purchase after ban is awesome~~~

*Pursegrrl*, you are welcome! I have never used Paint Pots though I heard a lot of good review about them. Yes, the eye pencils are so gentle on my eyes, I could just glide them easily. I just hope the BOS III will have more practical colors like the Naked. 

*devoted7*, wow! I did you manage to do that?? The moment I had it, I just had to put my fingers to try every color.   

*Farah*, you are welcome. I'll call UD tomorrow to ask them about the UK release date. Hopefully will be able to ask about the price too.


----------



## nicci404

devoted7 said:


> OMG! This is great! I'm loving all the reviews on this one! I def. need to start using mine! I bought it when it first released and haven't touched it since ush:



same here! I just got mine on Saturday and I haven't used it yet...actually, it is still in the Sephora bag


----------



## Lola

I am really on the fence about whether or not I should get this palette.  I have the Book of Shadows II (which I'm sure alot of people have).  

Sellout in BOS II a dupe for Sin in Naked
Nylon dupe for Sidecar
YDK dupe for Toasted
Half Baked and Gunmetal are in both palettes so those would be exact repeats
Zero liner is a repeat
Bourbon is a dupe for Whiskey liner
Both palettes come with a mini UDPP

Anyone else have the same dilemma?


----------



## Loquita

*Lola*, I would def. say that Bourbon and Whiskey are different enough to warrant the purchase.  Whiskey has no added shimmer and the shade is distinct.  I will take a photo for you if you want.   

I like the Naked shadow so much that I am going to get one on its own to keep for when I don't want to carry the whole palette with me.


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> I have a feeling this palette will generate sales for them from the "non UD" buyers like myself. I dont buy their shadows, but this palette is luring me in, so once I use up my favorite shadows from the quad, I'll most likely buy the singles of those colors...plus, *it lets people try the fantastic 24/7 liners, which once you try, you will forever buy*



 

Well said!! I got turned onto the 24/7 liners here, and they are my favorites now, hands down.  And I think that you are 100% right *NAB* about the Naked Palette being a very clever and effective way of introducing people to the brand - I have never bought any of their shadows in my life, but am so impressed that I am looking at some of their singles now.


----------



## Loquita

Pursegrrl said:


> thanks to Lo's enabling  and now reading that it's gonna be permanent I'll likely snatch up one of these too.  But if they're pretty much sold out I can wait .
> 
> On the topic of shimmer/not shimmer, thanks, OP, for the scoop!  I do love my BOS but 'tis true they are a little shimmery and some are more prone to fallout than others (Midnight Cowboy Rides Again is NOTORIOUS for glitter, glitter everywhere!).  UDPP is a bust on me so I use MAC Paint Pots which does help a lot.
> 
> And I completely agree the UD liners are a-mazing.  They go on super light, meaning you hardly have to press hard to put them on and are fab on the water lines too.  I have Zero (black) and Rockstar (maroonish/whiskey color)...
> 
> XXXOO PG



You will love this one, trust me.


----------



## Loquita

devoted7 said:


> OMG! This is great! I'm loving all the reviews on this one! I def. need to start using mine! I bought it when it first released and haven't touched it since ush:




Use it and report back, hot stuff!!  

I dug into mine yesterday again - was feeling a bit yucky but had to make a dinner appearance so I used Naked all over, with some Half-Baked in the crease.  Then lots of black mascara on upper and lower lashes (after years of staying away from it I recently discovered the joy of painting my lower lashes, too).  A nice "no makeup" look.


----------



## ladystara

Thanks for starting the thread OP, and thanks to both you and Loquita for ideas on using the colors.  I asked a SA in Sephora about the palette but she told me everything was out on the floor and had no idea what the palette was.  A better idea is to ask the cashier, who knew right away and pulled it out from behind the counter.  My store had 3 more left!  

Nicci - mine is still in the bag too with another chanel eyeshadow I picked up Sunday.  I think I'm going to try them tomorrow!


----------



## Loquita

ladystara said:


> Thanks for starting the thread OP, and thanks to both you and Loquita for ideas on using the colors.  I asked a SA in Sephora about the palette but she told me everything was out on the floor and had no idea what the palette was.  A better idea is to ask the cashier, who knew right away and pulled it out from behind the counter.  My store had 3 more left!
> 
> Nicci - mine is still in the bag too with another chanel eyeshadow I picked up Sunday.  I think I'm going to try them tomorrow!



You are so right - I asked the cashier, she was the one who had clearly answered the clue phone at my Sephora, lol.  I hope that some more of us around here get lucky soon, since more of the palette should be out towards the end of this week.  :greengrin:


----------



## kuishinbomeow

I think I'll go to check out the Sephora near my apartment. They have 50 palettes shipped in last week, and I wonder if I can get a new one for my sister. 

*nicci*, I do that with my other products, but with Naked palette, I don't think I can let it stay in the bag. 

*Lola*, I don't own any BOS, so I can't really tell you about the dupes. I did try Bourbon in Sephora before, and Whiskey for me is definitely different from Bourbon because Whiskey is matte. From your description, there are 2 exact same colors and 3 dupes of BOS and Naked, but there are 7 new colors and 1 new eyeliner, which for me is still a good deal. It all depends on what is your preference. But if you can wait, maybe after the BOS III comes out, then you decide what to do with the Naked palette? 

*Loquita*, LOL. I can feel that your passion towards the Naked palette is as strong/stronger than me! I've neglected my job hunting last week because of this Naked palette. But now I have calmed down. Also, I wish I can love Naked, it might be the least favorite just because it is too near to my skin tone!

*ladystara*, thanks for reading this thread! It makes me happy to see many others who also like the Naked palette. I agree that not every Sephora staffs know their things well. I asked one who didn't even know such thing as Naked palette, another one just told me they have them at the back already! Can I do a request? If possible, could you please do a comparison of Naked palette eyeshadow quality with the Chanel eyeshadow (is it quad or single)? I am very curious to know. Please post it here or your thread link here so that I can go and read it. Thank you!!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Farah said:


> Oh that is so nice of you. I live in Amsterdam, and I know for sure that they don't sell Urban Decay here..we have a Sephora but they don't sell UD, Nars, Stilla.
> So UK is my best option I really appreciate it. Thank you so very much


 
*Farah*, I'm sorry I did not get the chance to call Urban Decay today. Been quite busy. By the time I remembered, it is after their office hour. As soon as I called them, will let you know!


----------



## ChristyR143

I got this yesterday and I LOVE it!!! I'm so glad i went ahead and grabbed one. I have a feeling I'll be using this a LOT.


----------



## Lola

Loquita, if you like the 24/7 liners, then I think you really need to try the Makeup Forever Aqua Eyes Eyeliners.  The formula is first in class--they do not budge at all and are smooth to apply.  I think they are the best liners.  They come is a ridiculous number of colors to boot.  

OP, I can't wait for the BOS III to come out!  Temptalia used to have pics until Urban Decay told her to take the pics down.  I really hope there are not repeats and it comes with some matte shades.  I also hope they don't put in any of the Midnight Cowboy shades.  I think the BOS are UD's best value palettes (16 eyeshadows, 2 liners, UDPP).


----------



## missjenny2679

I just found and bought one today...WHOOP!!!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*Farah*, I called the UD customer service. It will be released in September in UK, but they don't have the exact date of that yet. The price will be similar to US$44, according to them. 

*Christy*, congrats! I am already using it a lot. 

*Lola*, I am tempted to try MUFE products, especially the Aqua Liners. Definitely will grab some during the next Sephora F&F. Have heard many good reviews, and some said MUFE has the best cosmetics overall. I did not get to see the pics in temptalia, and it was already taken down. I only know how it looks on the popping up thing. Quite NY! I don't mind shimmery, matte will be better, definitely no glitter and I hope BOS III will not come with many repeating colors.

*missjenny*, congrats!! I love your avvie!!


----------



## VanessaJean

There's a BOS III!! Yay!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> There's a BOS III!! Yay!!


 
  When??  Oh, guess that could be another thread eh 

XXXOO PG


----------



## declaredbeauty

^source?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Pursegrrl said:


> When??  Oh, guess that could be another thread eh
> 
> XXXOO PG



We should just make this the official UD thread!


----------



## ladystara

kuishinbomeow said:


> I think I'll go to check out the Sephora near my apartment. They have 50 palettes shipped in last week, and I wonder if I can get a new one for my sister.
> 
> *nicci*, I do that with my other products, but with Naked palette, I don't think I can let it stay in the bag.
> 
> *Lola*, I don't own any BOS, so I can't really tell you about the dupes. I did try Bourbon in Sephora before, and Whiskey for me is definitely different from Bourbon because Whiskey is matte. From your description, there are 2 exact same colors and 3 dupes of BOS and Naked, but there are 7 new colors and 1 new eyeliner, which for me is still a good deal. It all depends on what is your preference. But if you can wait, maybe after the BOS III comes out, then you decide what to do with the Naked palette?
> 
> *Loquita*, LOL. I can feel that your passion towards the Naked palette is as strong/stronger than me! I've neglected my job hunting last week because of this Naked palette. But now I have calmed down. Also, I wish I can love Naked, it might be the least favorite just because it is too near to my skin tone!
> 
> *ladystara*, thanks for reading this thread! It makes me happy to see many others who also like the Naked palette. I agree that not every Sephora staffs know their things well. I asked one who didn't even know such thing as Naked palette, another one just told me they have them at the back already! Can I do a request? If possible, could you please do a comparison of Naked palette eyeshadow quality with the Chanel eyeshadow (is it quad or single)? I am very curious to know. Please post it here or your thread link here so that I can go and read it. Thank you!!



Sure!  No problem!  I think Loquita mentioned it in the Chanel purchases thread.  She does a great job on  reviews!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Loquita said:


> Well said!! I got turned onto the 24/7 liners here, and they are my favorites now, hands down. And I think that you are 100% right *NAB* about the Naked Palette being a very clever and effective way of introducing people to the brand - I have never bought any of their shadows in my life, but am so impressed that I am looking at some of their singles now.


 
This is true for me as well...never really thought much about the brand until this palette and am loving the colors and the liners!!!!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*VanessaJean*, I wonder when they are going to reveal the content inside!

*Pursegrrl*, I think it will come out pretty soon. Now you are making me want to call UD customer service again.  But according to musings of a muse, it will release in UK in Sept. That means U.S. will be sooner?

*declaredbeauty*, hey, I really like your idea. But the title of the name is not right. Maybe we should really start a UD thread, if there is not one yet. 

*ladystara*, Loquita did? I have to go and check out then. Thanks!

*Bagluvluv*, we ladies just get attracted to something beautiful and good quality so easily.


----------



## ladystara

kuishinbomeow said:


> *VanessaJean*, I wonder when they are going to reveal the content inside!
> 
> *Pursegrrl*, I think it will come out pretty soon. Now you are making me want to call UD customer service again.  But according to musings of a muse, it will release in UK in Sept. That means U.S. will be sooner?
> 
> *declaredbeauty*, hey, I really like your idea. But the title of the name is not right. Maybe we should really start a UD thread, if there is not one yet.
> 
> *ladystara*, Loquita did? I have to go and check out then. Thanks!
> 
> *Bagluvluv*, we ladies just get attracted to something beautiful and good quality so easily.



I think it's somewhere on this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/...ases-questions-swatches-chit-chat-599386.html

Not sure what page it is though!  The chanel glides on like a dream!!


----------



## Farah

kuishinbomeow said:


> *Farah*, I called the UD customer service. It will be released in September in UK, but they don't have the exact date of that yet. The price will be similar to US$44, according to them.



Thank you so much Kuishinbomeow!! That was so sweet of you!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thought someone on this thread said there was going to be a BOS III? Maybe I was wrong...


----------



## Beenie

UGH, you all have me wanting this palette and I usually am not a neutral kind of girl. Off to Sephora Friday after work!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*ladystara*, I found the post where Loquita swatched the Chanel, beautiful colors in the three quads, but it does not have comparison with UD Naked Palette. I'm more curious a comparison among these two. Ok, I sound unreasonable. Ok, *Loquita*, if you are reading this, can you please tell me what you think of UD Naked Palette as compared to the Chanel quads? TQ~~~

*Farah*, you are welcome. 

*Beenie*, you'll love it. Waiting for you to join the Naked club!

I called the UD Customer Service (again!), and they have no idea at all when the BOS III will be released. Neither can I get the information about what colors are in the palette. We'll just have to wait. 

Here is the photo I got from Musings of a Muse.


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Thanks! I'm hoping that there aren't any repeat shadows!


----------



## ladystara

kuishinbomeow said:


> *ladystara*, I found the post where Loquita swatched the Chanel, beautiful colors in the three quads, but it does not have comparison with UD Naked Palette. I'm more curious a comparison among these two. Ok, I sound unreasonable. Ok, *Loquita*, if you are reading this, can you please tell me what you think of UD Naked Palette as compared to the Chanel quads? TQ~~~
> 
> *Farah*, you are welcome.
> 
> *Beenie*, you'll love it. Waiting for you to join the Naked club!
> 
> I called the UD Customer Service (again!), and they have no idea at all when the BOS III will be released. Neither can I get the information about what colors are in the palette. We'll just have to wait.
> 
> Here is the photo I got from Musings of a Muse.



Sorry I must've remembered wrong about her swatching them!  Maybe we only talked about it.  I prefer the texture of the Chanel better and it's a gorgeous taupe!  The UD is smooth and I love it though!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*ladystara*, I just had to go to Chanel today to try the quad. Well, here is my take. The texture is very silky smooth, like you said, they really glide on easily. Somehow, I just feel that the colors are not as pigmented as I would like with two layers swapping. Is it supposed to be normal for them not to be that pigmented? Some of their dark colors are very nice though, but since I have tanned skin, I don't think the lighter color will be much use for me except as highlighter.


----------



## ladystara

kuishinbomeow said:


> *ladystara*, I just had to go to Chanel today to try the quad. Well, here is my take. The texture is very silky smooth, like you said, they really glide on easily. Somehow, I just feel that the colors are not as pigmented as I would like with two layers swapping. Is it supposed to be normal for them not to be that pigmented? Some of their dark colors are very nice though, but since I have tanned skin, I don't think the lighter color will be much use for me except as highlighter.



I actually didn't get a quad - I got the single eyshadow of the Taupe Gres


----------



## devoted7

kuishinbomeow said:


> *devoted7*, wow! I did you manage to do that?? The moment I had it, I just had to put my fingers to try every color.


LOL! Still haven't used it yet! I think it's because I've been using my other shadows. LOLL!



Loquita said:


> Use it and report back, hot stuff!!
> 
> I dug into mine yesterday again - was feeling a bit yucky but had to make a dinner appearance so I used Naked all over, with some Half-Baked in the crease.  Then lots of black mascara on upper and lower lashes (after years of staying away from it I recently discovered the joy of painting my lower lashes, too).  A nice "no makeup" look.


LOL! I will dig into it soon. The Chanel quadra's are keeping me company


----------



## Katie68506

I'm on a no-buy until F&F but this reviews are killing me, I want this now!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I'm trying to find one to give as a gift. I'm on 2 email when it comes in stock lists...


----------



## VanessaJean

A sweet TPFer got one for me and is sending it my way! I am so excited!! Yay!


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Awww! How sweet of her! Enjoy!


----------



## sun.shyne

_I need to get my hands on one of these!_


----------



## terebina786

I called the Sephora in Eaton Centre (Toronto) yesterday and they told me they were all sold out and didn't know if they were restocking them which is wierd because its not LE... So I called the Sephora on Lexington by my friend's work in NYC and they put on hold for me and she picked it up for me.  I'm seeing her this weekend and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> A sweet TPFer got one for me and is sending it my way! I am so excited!! Yay!



How wonderful!  The makeup bar has the sweetest members


----------



## missjenny2679

I found mine at a Sephora inside a JCpenney! The one I went to is sort of small, and out of the way...so I think people forgot that it was there


----------



## kuishinbomeow

So, yesterday, UD Facebook finally clear up the Naked palette Limited Edition rumor officially. And yes, we can expect to see a lot of them in stores, August! Here is the quote:

"Hey UDers -to clear up the rumors.. *our Naked Palette is NOT limited edition*. Most stores have not updated their displays yet, but keep an eye out for the coveted palette early August."

I seriously think they need to do that, as yesterday when I went to the UD counter in Macy's, the guy works there told me it is a LE, while I just had to correct him it is not. This guy knows his UD products well, so I was indeed very surprised he thinks this is a LE. Now I wonder how many thinks this way, which is giving a very good profit to those evil bay sellers! The Sephora near my house sold out their 50 palettes very quickly. Yike!

*ladystara*, ok, thank for the info. 

*devoted7*, oh~ you are using Chanel quadra! Please let me know what do you think of Naked palette as compared to Chanel quadra. TQ! *waiting waiting waiting*

*Katie68506*, if you are not in rush, wait for the F&F. I am waiting for F&F to get it for my sister, for sure!

*it'sanaddiction*, UD customer service told me they website will have is again in August, though not saying the exact day. 

*VanessaJean*, wow!! Aren't we really glad to have so many sweet and nice people in this forum! So happy for you. 

*sun.shyne*: I hope you'll get one. Really worth it. Man~~~ those are two handsome boys there!

*terebina786*, oohhh~~~ I am so excited for you. They will definitely be restocking them, but just these ladies are not as updated as "insane" us.  

*Needanotherbag*: I second that!!

*missjenny*, congrats! Finally you got it!


----------



## Katie68506

it'sanaddiction said:


> I'm trying to find one to give as a gift. I'm on 2 email when it comes in stock lists...



It's available at Ulta.com right now


----------



## chamaka

^^ Just ordered mine  Saw temptalias f/b post!

ETA: Just checked sephora.com and it's available there too!


----------



## declaredbeauty

nevermind already posted!


----------



## oceansportrait

A Sephora's opening up for the first time where I live in mid-August, so I will definitely go there early that day to check to see if they have this palette. I neeeedd a palette of all-neutrals in my life


----------



## Needanotherbag

Its already sold out again on Sephora.com  I managed to score one on Ulta.com!


----------



## kathywko

Its such a multitasking palette! I used Sin as a highlight above the cheek. It gives the perfect sheer glow for my skin tone!


----------



## lowat

Has anyone seen this at the Ulta stores yet?


----------



## luvhautecouture

how are you suppsoed to apply the shadows?  Sponge applicator or brush?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Needanotherbag said:


> Its already sold out again on Sephora.com I managed to score one on Ulta.com!


 
LMAO, you guys!!  OK, OK, I need more e/s like a hole in the head BUUUTTT I caved and scored one off Ulta.com too! 

AND....duhn duhn duhhhhhhnnnnnn...this is my 25,000th post! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Needanotherbag said:


> Its already sold out again on Sephora.com I managed to score one on Ulta.com!


 
I just ordered one! Hopefully I won't get an email saying it's not available, fingers crossed!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Pursegrrl, congrats on your 25,000th post! Is that a record? If not you must be up there with the top ten


----------



## Loquita

For all of you lovely peeps that scored a Naked palette tonight!!!  (And to *PG* for her 25,000 post!!!)  

I gave my little sis her palette  today, and she was really excited.  

Can't wait to see the gorgeous looks you all come up with...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Katie68506 said:


> It's available at Ulta.com right now


 I just placed my order!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yay I'm glad others were able to score the palette tonight as well!  And I'm with you *PG*, I so didnt need another piece of makeup right now, but this was one of those I just couldnt pass up...and congrats on your 25,000 posts!


----------



## Pursegrrl

LOL, thanks guys!  Vlad had a "Holy Post Whores" thread in Gen awhile back - who knows if I am qualified for that still.  Chalk it up to being unemployed on and off this past year for my surge o' posts .  

I use e/s over MAC paint pots no matter the brand (but UD and MAC are my two faves - I like LORAC and Chanel too however).  The UDPP doesn't work for me so the paint pot it is


----------



## Pursegrrl

luvhautecouture said:


> how are you suppsoed to apply the shadows? Sponge applicator or brush?


 
I use brushes.  The sponge applicators that come with most pallettes are too small and stingy IMO.  I tend to pat the e/s over a MAC paint pot gently, and then gradually start blending and stroking the e/s colors together as the base gets built up.

Hope that helps!
XXXOO PG


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Wow wow wow!! You girls are rocking fast! Just all of sudden, Sephora.com and Ulta.com have it! But by the time I read these posts, the Sephora.com is Out of stock again. Ulta.com still has it. 

*luvhautecouture*, I use it with brushes. Easier for me to control. Get a good flat eyeshadow brush and a nice blending brush, and you are good to create beautiful eyes. 

*Pursegrrl*, wow!! Congrats on the >25000 comments. I am jobless for almost 11 months already, yet I have been slow in posting in the forum. So glad Naked Palette brought me back.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I was just on Sephora's site, they had the palette available.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I love the color choices of this 

Does anybody know a UD webshop that ships to Europe/Germany? :shame:


----------



## Cheryl

i just snagged one at ulta.com YAY, Thanks girls for bringing ulta to my attention, i was only thinking sephora for some reason!


----------



## Samia

Does anyone know where I can get the palette as an international buyer? Ulta does not take international orders


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I don't know if they ship internationally, or if it is in stock but urbandecay.com and macys.com


----------



## Samia

^I tried urbandecay.com and no international orders either.


----------



## TheFamilyJulas

I got mine a couple days ago at the mall and I am OBSESSED. It is so amazing, I didn't use it for a couple of days I just stared at it for a while LOL now I sound insane. When I was at work yesterday all I could think about was going home and staring at the palette for a while again...OMG I think this is taking over my life!
But really, I used it today and it really does live up to the hype, the colors can be used in an infinite amount of ways and they are so pretty and high quality that it just makes me very happy. I would recommend it to anyone here or anywhere.


----------



## roxys

I realllyyy want this palette!


----------



## kathywko

roxys said:


> I realllyyy want this palette!



Highlyyyyy recommended! (duh haha)


----------



## oceansportrait

Samia said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the palette as an international buyer? Ulta does not take international orders


 

You could always try eBay?


----------



## lookatme

ordered from ulta.. thanks to whoever mentioned it!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'd love to see more looks created with this palette if anyone wants to share pics?  Along with the colors you used?  Mine shipped yesterday and I want to be armed with some new looks to try!


----------



## Kimmi

I just saw this today at Ulta;  it is really gorgeous.  All the shadows are nice which I think is unusual for a palette,  you know how there always seems to be at least one wierd garish shadow?  Not in this one   I already have Sin (love it) but I wouldn't mind getting the Naked Palette too.  Just have to save up!


----------



## pupeluv

I was just in Ulta last night looking for it, I guess it depends on which Ulta.


----------



## Samia

I ordered one and its one its way from ulta.com via a personal shopper site!


----------



## pupeluv

Alrighty, I took the plunge and purchased from Ulta.com. Got the palette, a free Two Faced mini e/s primer, 3 samples..I did'nt really like their selection of samples..oh well, and to get free shipping I got a Two Faced mini lash injection (something cheap to get a freebie) free Two Faced deluxe glamour gloss. Don't forget CB's but their coupons will not work on these items.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I just placed another order for a Naked for my best friends bridal shower - she's going to love this palette!


----------



## Miss Kris

Yay, I got mine too.. from ulta.com!


----------



## ladystara

I tried on one of the colors - but it seems to have so much glitter fallout!  I wonder if I'm applying them wrong!


----------



## girlygirl3

ladystara said:


> I tried on one of the colors - but it seems to have so much glitter fallout! I wonder if I'm applying them wrong!


 
Which color?  I do get some fallout but not alot, so I don't mind.  I definitely pat the colors on, wait a minute and then blend.


----------



## ladystara

girlygirl3 said:


> Which color?  I do get some fallout but not alot, so I don't mind.  I definitely pat the colors on, wait a minute and then blend.



I think sidecare is the one I'm having issues with!  I used TFSI underneath it - but I"ll try waiting to blend!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Needanotherbag said:


> I just placed another order for a Naked for my best friends bridal shower - she's going to love this palette!


 
That is so sweet of you! She will be thrilled with this awesome gift!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

ladystara said:


> I think sidecare is the one I'm having issues with! I used TFSI underneath it - but I"ll try waiting to blend!


 
Hmmm... I don't have any problem with sidecar. Usually I just pat them on the eyes, then blend them. I do have a bit fall out with Creep, but not a problem at all as compared to the very glittery Uzi. I used UDPP as primer so far, not yet tried with my TFSI for my Naked palette yet.


----------



## print*model

The Naked pallete is advertised in the Ulta flyer for this week.  I sent my hubby and had him there when the doors opened.  Our store only got 10 of them!  He bought 2.  One  for me and one for my daughter who is obsessed with Urban Decay.

If you have an Ulta nearby, go check them out ASAP!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## oceansportrait

Wow---everyone's going crazy for them! It reminds me of the Tamagotchi craze oh so many years ago XD I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Sephora that's opening mid-August near my house will have these stocked.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

For any of you ladies that have this palette, do you know if there is a color that could be a dupe for MAC satin taupe?


----------



## sun.shyne

_I was FINALLY able to order one from Sephora.com today...can't wait to get it!!_


----------



## VanessaJean

Mine came today!!! Thanks to the lovely* BNJJ*! I can't wait to play!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Anyone have looks they can share?  Mine arrives tomorrow...


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> Anyone have looks they can share? Mine arrives tomorrow...


 
Wow, congrats!  You got this AND Les Minis!  

I think some have been posting different looks in this thread - I did!

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/what-eyeshadow-s-are-you-wearing-today-603196.html


----------



## Beenie

Got mine today! I cannot wait to play tomorrow before going into work! Thanks all you enablers


----------



## Needanotherbag

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, congrats!  You got this AND Les Minis!
> 
> I think some have been posting different looks in this thread - I did!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/what-eyeshadow-s-are-you-wearing-today-603196.html




Yeah, which explains why I am completely broke...I never even buy bags anymore, all the funds go towards cosmetics!


----------



## MrsTGreen

All this talk about this eye palette got me curious. Plus I love neutral colors. Well I purchased my Naked palette today from Ulta. When I got there they only had to 2 left. My Sephora near me still hasn't got them in yet. The colors are so beautiful!! I can't wait to try out the colors. This is my first UD purchase. How does the quality compare to MAC and Chanel?


----------



## Pursegrrl

MrsTGreen said:


> All this talk about this eye palette got me curious. Plus I love neutral colors. Well I purchased my Naked palette today from Ulta. When I got there they only had to 2 left. My Sephora near me still hasn't got them in yet. The colors are so beautiful!! I can't wait to try out the colors. This is my first UD purchase. *How does the quality compare to MAC and Chanel?*


 
Hi, MTG!  *waves*

I am a big MAC e/s hoarder (LOL) but also love a good UD or Stila to keep a little variety.  In general, I find the UD shadows to be absolutely superb with color payoff.  They do tend to have a bit more fallout, but I do find they work GREAT over MAC Paint Pots  which helps.

XXXOO PG


----------



## ChristyR143

I also find Urban Decay as good as MAC in quality. Chanel shadows can be kind of hit or miss IMO. I do have the Variations quad and I love it, but I've also had others that weren't quite as nice.


----------



## baybepat

I just called my local sephora and asked if they had the naked palette n she said "it is sold out nationwide and its never coming back" ... goes to show how much she knows.. I called another location last week n they said they should be getting more in shortly and they will call me when its in.


----------



## Katie68506

baybepat said:


> I just called my local sephora and asked if they had the naked palette n she said "it is sold out nationwide and its never coming back" ... goes to show how much she knows.. I called another location last week n they said they should be getting more in shortly and they will call me when its in.



You might want to contact Sephora or at least the local Sephora manager.  That is horrible mis-information that could lead someone to buying from ebay unnecessarily (unless that was her cunning plan)


----------



## VanessaJean

I used mine today and I love it! Used Virgin, Sin and some other one. Used the Whiskey liner on my bottom lash line too. So pretty!


----------



## krazydaisy

Needanotherbag said:


> Yeah, which explains why I am completely broke...I never even buy bags anymore, all the funds go towards cosmetics!



majority of my funds go towards cosmetics too ush:


----------



## rainedrop1019

I'm a huge fan of UD and primarily use UD and MAC eyeshadows. I think the lasting power and pigmentation on UD is just as great as MAC, especially if you use UDPP (the eyelid primer potion) prior to using any eye color.

My only complaint with UD eyeshadows is that all of the ones I've used tend to be on the glittery side and sometimes I want a little more of a subtle look but for those days, I just use my mac eyeshadows. 



MrsTGreen said:


> How does the quality compare to MAC and Chanel?


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Pursegrrl, ChristyR143, Rainedrop1019*...Thanks for the info I purchased MAC paint in sublime nature today as a base for the eyeshadows.


----------



## Iluvbags

Katie68506 said:


> You might want to contact Sephora or at least the local Sephora manager. That is horrible mis-information that could lead someone to buying from ebay unnecessarily (unless that was her cunning plan)


 
yes thats terrible!  Its so annoying when the consumer knows more than the store associate.  

When I bought my palette from Sephora I overheard someone asking about it and was told that it had not come in yet.  I kept walking and just asked another associate because I was told days earlier that it would be there on this day

The associate went to the back and handed me the palette and I was so happy!!  But it made me sad to think about the person before me who had just asked a different associate and was given the wrong info.  I looked for the person but they were gone by the time I checked out


----------



## anitalilac

I first saw this on the Sephora.com while in Malaysia. I hope to get it when I move back to States mid next year..Thank goodness it is not an LE.. It would make a wonderful gift for my sis!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Needanotherbag said:


> Yeah, which explains why I am completely broke...I never even buy bags anymore, all the funds go towards cosmetics!


 
Me too! Me too! Now when I come to the forum, I click "Makeup" first.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

baybepat said:


> I just called my local sephora and asked if they had the naked palette n she said "it is sold out nationwide and its never coming back" ... goes to show how much she knows.. I called another location last week n they said they should be getting more in shortly and they will call me when its in.


 
It is lucky that you know it is not true! Even Urban Decay has to clear out the rumor about this Naked Palette being Limited Edition. I had to correct one of the Urban Decay counter's staff when he told me it is a Limited Edition! Gosh~~~


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I ordered mine from Ulta.com a few days ago. It's on its way to me now


----------



## ladystara

kuishinbomeow said:


> It is lucky that you know it is not true! Even Urban Decay has to clear out the rumor about this Naked Palette being Limited Edition. I had to correct one of the Urban Decay counter's staff when he told me it is a Limited Edition! Gosh~~~



I got the same thing when I asked at Sephora.  So I just asked the SA at the cashier - and she pulled them out from behind the cash register!


----------



## Pursegrrl

AGGGHHH!!  Mine shipped on 7/30 and is still in UPS transit land...c'mon, hot UPS guy, bring my Naked palette home to Momma!  [and if the UPS guy wants to get naked too that's OK with me] 

XXXOO PG


----------



## baybepat

Sephora Pacific center (vancouver bc) got shipment of it today tons of it were on hold they had a few out for walk in customers. The hold is until aug 7 so if ppl dont get it by then there will be more out! SO Happy I got one! I called a few days ago n they asked if i wanted to put my name down for when it comes in and they will hold for me. I got my call today! (this is after i called two sephoras yesterday and they told me they were sold out n never getting it in again)


----------



## ilvoelv

I've been waiting for this!


----------



## missjenny2679

Pursegrrl said:


> AGGGHHH!! Mine shipped on 7/30 and is still in UPS transit land...c'mon, hot UPS guy, bring my Naked palette home to Momma! *[and if the UPS guy wants to get naked too that's OK with me]*
> 
> XXXOO PG


 

:lolots:


----------



## Cheryl

I didn't end up liking mine ush:, Its something with UD palettes, This is my 2nd one that I don't care for.. Something must be wrong with me..


----------



## miamialli

still no sign of it at my nearest sephora


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Pursegrrl said:


> AGGGHHH!! Mine shipped on 7/30 and is still in UPS transit land...c'mon, hot UPS guy, bring my Naked palette home to Momma! [and if the UPS guy wants to get naked too that's OK with me]
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
This is too funny!!


----------



## NorthStar

Pursegrrl said:


> AGGGHHH!!  Mine shipped on 7/30 and is still in UPS transit land...*c'mon, hot UPS guy, bring my Naked palette home to Momma!  [and if the UPS guy wants to get naked too that's OK with me]
> *
> XXXOO PG






LOL PG you are too dang funny!

How...happy...was...I...when I went to Sephora on the way home from work today to claim my V.I.B goody bag and stumbled upon a shelf-LOAD of Naked palettes!    One of course made its way home with me.  I was almost in shock as I know that it has been OOS on the websites forever.


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and mine did arrive today!!   Did the UPS guy get naked too?  Hmm, we'll never know - I was at work when he delivered it 

Can't wait to play with this!  Perfect timing - we have a super fun tPF IRL meetup for lunch and shopping tomorrow!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## siworae

I saw a few at one of my local Ulta stores (Southdale Mall, Edina).  I didn't buy one, though... I was in a hurry and the checkout line was busy.  

I played around with the sample they had out at Sephora several weeks ago, and I really like it a lot.  I have a couple of UD palettes and several single eye shadows already, so I'm not in a rush to get the naked palette at the moment... I might wait until UD's friends & family sale and hopefully they'll have them in stock on their website by then!


----------



## lookatme

for those who are looking, also checkout the sephoras inside the jcpenneys. went to one today and they at least 10.


----------



## missjenny2679

Just wanted to let you ladies know the Ulta in Geneva, IL had 3 of these. I talked to the Urban Decay MA about how popular these have become! Make sure to ask if you don't see them, and the look sold out. She told me (don't know if she was suppose to or not) that some stores have only been putting out 2 or 3 at a time. You know how us women love to think we got "the last one"...myself being one of them


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I got mine and love it!  Love the colors because they are so wearable, fun to play with.  I really like the pencil as I had never tried an UD eyeliner before and love the way it went on.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Mine was apparently delivered yesterday...havent checked the mail yet, but I'm tempted to run down the street in my PJ's to the mail box!


----------



## VanessaJean

Do it!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I love it!  The colors are so me!  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## devoted7

what are the pros and cons to this palette? i still haven't used mine yet. LOL!


----------



## Iluvbags

devoted7 said:


> what are the pros and cons to this palette? i still haven't used mine yet. LOL!


 
I have not used mine either but the only cons I would think are

1--UD eyeshadows tend to have a lot of fallout.  Although this palette has less glittery colors so it may be better

2--There are some repeated colors in this palette from other palette

But overall its such a great combination of colors so I'm glad I purchased it


----------



## Needanotherbag

devoted7 said:


> what are the pros and cons to this palette? i still haven't used mine yet. LOL!



Just use it already *Devoted*!

I had hardly any fallout when using 4 of the colors today, all 4 were pretty darn pigmented and applied well with the tapping technique.  The thing I really like about the palette is that all the colors can be used in any combo, they all look great together!


----------



## Kam7185

I want this so bad! I predominately use MAC eyeshadows, how would you compare the quality?


----------



## VanessaJean

I used mine again today! Still love it!


----------



## girlygirl3

Kam7185 said:


> I want this so bad! I predominately use MAC eyeshadows, how would you compare the quality?


 
Like some others have said, I think the main difference is the fallout.  However, I don't think the fallout is that bad as long as tap your brush and then pat the colors on.  They blend so well and the pigmentation is great!

I've been trimming down my MAC e/s even though I was loving Woodwinked!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> what are the pros and cons to this palette? i still haven't used mine yet. LOL!


 
Use it ... use it ... use it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kam7185 said:


> I want this so bad! I predominately use MAC eyeshadows, how would you compare the quality?


 
I'm a MAC e/s girl too but UD is also a fave...I use UD over MAC Paint Pots and it works great.  The quality is excellent...some colors can be a bit too shimmery and I have to be careful not to get them too close to the tear duct but the Naked Palette doesn't have any of the overly-shimmery shades in it so go for it .


----------



## Pursegrrl

girlygirl3 said:


> Use it ... use it ... use it!


 
Yes ma'am ...I'm gonna rock it at work tomorrow!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I wore Sidecar today with Smog on the outer V, Naked in the crease to blend out the edge, and a MAC highlight (I wish this palette had something to use as a highlight, as Virgin is WAY to frosty to be a highlight with this much shimmer, for me anyways) But I loved this look!


----------



## MrsTGreen

devoted7 said:


> what are the pros and cons to this palette? i still haven't used mine yet. LOL!



Me neither! It's just so pretty to look at. I was in Ulta today looking around and I was playing with the tester. The texture is amazing. Silky smooth. I can see why this is a favorite with everyone


----------



## VanessaJean

I used mine again today!


----------



## devoted7

thanks ladies! how is it comparable to chanel shadows? more or less pigmented?


----------



## girlygirl3

Needanotherbag said:


> I wore Sidecar today with Smog on the outer V, Naked in the crease to blend out the edge, and a MAC highlight (I wish this palette had something to use as a highlight, as Virgin is WAY to frosty to be a highlight with this much shimmer, for me anyways) But I loved this look!


 
Nice!  Actually, I really like Virgin as a highlight!  

I think Sidecar is on the shimmery side - what about using it as a highlight?


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> thanks ladies! how is it comparable to chanel shadows? more or less pigmented?


 
More!  I find I have to use a lighter hand with UD e/s


----------



## Needanotherbag

girlygirl3 said:


> More!  I find I have to use a lighter hand with UD e/s



ITA, these have great pigmentations!


----------



## VanessaJean

I love Virgin as a highlight too.


----------



## ilvoelv

Needanotherbag said:


> Mine was apparently delivered yesterday...havent checked the mail yet, but I'm tempted to run down the street in my PJ's to the mail box!



 i would totally do it!!


----------



## Katie68506

The palette was back in stock today at Sephora.com for less than 2 hours.


----------



## nekonat

girlygirl3 said:


> Nice!  Actually, I really like Virgin as a highlight!
> 
> I think Sidecar is on the shimmery side - what about using it as a highlight?




I use virgin as a highlighter too.  I find Sin waaaaaay too shimmery for highlighting


----------



## BlackApple

Katie68506 said:


> The palette was back in stock today at Sephora.com for less than 2 hours.




I am amazed at so many folks going to bat over this eyeshadow palette. You would think it was limited edition. I am waiting for the hype with this to die down by the fall so I can get it on discount with Sephora F&F.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

BlackApple said:


> I am amazed at so many folks going to bat over this eyeshadow palette. You would think it was limited edition. I am waiting for the hype with this to die down by the fall so I can get it on discount with Sephora F&F.


 
Agree. I owned one already. But my sister asked me to buy one for her, and I will wait for the Urban Decay F&F, hopefully it is not OOS that time. I seem to like Buck and Darkhorse the most at the moment.


----------



## Katie68506

BlackApple said:


> I am amazed at so many folks going to bat over this eyeshadow palette. You would think it was limited edition. I am waiting for the hype with this to die down by the fall so I can get it on discount with Sephora F&F.



With the new BOS III coming out this fall (per: Temptalia) I'm hoping the Naked frenzy will die down.  It would be fantastic if it were available during F&F but right now it seems like a long shot.


----------



## karester

I went to two Ulta's today and one had 6 and the other none, that one didn't even have the tester out.  So I'm glad I bought it when I first saw it.


----------



## coconutsboston

I got mine today, and I can't WAIT to play with it.  FYI, I found mine at Ulta in Atlanta if anyone in this area is searching for one.


----------



## devoted7

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P267200&categoryId=C10461

back in stock with limited quantities! I would hurry up and get one if you haven't got yours!


----------



## devoted7

thanks ladies! I'm glad they're very well pigmented. I'm hoping to open it soon! I have so many cosmetics I haven't used yet. LOL!


----------



## krazydaisy

thank you for posting, i just ordered one! finally


----------



## baybepat

Naked palette is back in stock @ sephora right now! go!


----------



## Beenie

There were a LOT at my Sephora last night (Tampa, FL). I decided I was taking this palette back and then played last night and decided I love it again, so I am happy it was there.


----------



## Cheryl

^^ i saw them there too, What a small world!!


----------



## Katie68506

I got an email today from UD stating they plan to continue the Naked Palette until everyone who wants one can have one.  No mention of when it will be available on their site tho'


----------



## DC-Cutie

you ladies are the ultimate enablers, I picked it up today!!!  Now I have to go back and read how you guys have been using it.

Thanks, OP


----------



## BagloverBurr

I want it sooo bad!! But Sephora doesnt ship to military addresses!!


----------



## devoted7

^awww poop! do you have a friend or family that can ship the palette to?


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*DC-Cutie*, You are welcome, cutie. ^_^ 

*BagloverBurr*, that's horrible. I didn't even know they have such a policy. Like devoted7 suggested, maybe you can ask your friend or family to ship it?

Today, I went to an Urban Decay counter. The SA told me the reason why this palette is constantly OOS. Some of the ingredient to make this palette was OOS!!! Ok, now I am curious what ingredient(s), and can't it be substitute from another supplier?


----------



## Beenie

Cheryl said:


> ^^ i saw them there too, What a small world!!


 
Were you there last night!? BTW did you return yours?


----------



## declaredbeauty

kuishinbomeow said:


> *DC-Cutie*, You are welcome, cutie. ^_^
> 
> *BagloverBurr*, that's horrible. I didn't even know they have such a policy. Like devoted7 suggested, maybe you can ask your friend or family to ship it?
> 
> Today, I went to an Urban Decay counter. The SA told me the reason why this palette is constantly OOS. Some of the ingredient to make this palette was OOS!!! Ok, now I am curious what ingredient(s), and can't it be substitute from another supplier?



What does OOS mean?


----------



## kuishinbomeow

declaredbeauty said:


> What does OOS mean?


 
It means Out Of Stock.


----------



## *Jem*

I am so excited!  I have one of these on hold at my local Ulta store. I can wait to read back and see all the combos you guys have done


----------



## BagloverBurr

i am working on it, but no one understands my love for makeup lol


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Hey girls, I just found out an exciting giveaway on youtube. Go to look for "*amarixe*". The video title is *GIVEAWAY: Urban Decay NAKED Palette*! She is giving away an URBAN DECAY NAKED PALETTE! Open for everyone. Rules: Subscribe to her, comment one, closing date Aug 20, 11.59 p.m. PST.

I just entered.  If I got it, I will have a free one for my sister! Woohoo!


----------



## Cheryl

Beenie said:


> Were you there last night!? BTW did you return yours?



No, I still have it.. I might return it, I ordered it from Ulta.com so I would have to mail it back.. I was at International Mall Tuesday I think it was.


----------



## knics33

SO glad UD is making this palette permanent!!! I think I am just going to wait till the hype dies down to pick mine up.


----------



## explosions

Went by my local Sephora today and they were sold out but I'm glad this palette isn't LE. I think I'll just wait for their F&F. Hopefully they'll have it in stock then!


----------



## oceansportrait

I went to the just opened Sephora early today (it opened yesterday) to get the Naked Palette...they were sold out  And they said they didn't know when they were going to get anymore in stock. There were hardly any people were at the mall today, so I was hoping against hope that it was like that yesterday---but I guess you can't underestimate girls and makeup ^^


----------



## partialtopink

just got my Naked palette today.. i love neutral colors. so far, i like it. the colors are very shimmery. i would have liked to see some plums, but it's a very conservative palette. great deal


----------



## *Jem*

Used my palette for the first time today. I used virgin on the lid, Naked in the crease, buck in the outer V, sin as a highlight and zero for liner.


----------



## partialtopink

does anyone know of any pretty NEUTRAL tutorials? some of the videos on YouTube are a little too garish for me. i'm a very understated person.


----------



## terebina786

^^ I do sin on the lid and buck in the crease and use Virgin as a highlight topped off with zero eyeliner smudged out... thats my go-to work look at the moment 

I love this palette although I wish there was a matte brown and a matte grey/taupe colour.


----------



## lolitablue

I have yet to see this but love the concept behind it!! Gotta try to find some!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pinkchampagne said:


> does anyone know of any pretty NEUTRAL tutorials? some of the videos on YouTube are a little too garish for me. i'm a very understated person.


^ I agree.

Picked this up the first day the coupon and bonus points were available for Ulta (went yesterday and 2 stores were totally out of it)... have not used it yet... i'm a UD noob


----------



## lolitablue

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^ I agree.
> 
> Picked this up the first day the coupon and bonus points were available for Ulta (went yesterday and 2 stores were totally out of it)... have not used it yet... i'm a UD noob


 
Do they comparable prices to Sephora?  I have never tried ULTA and there is one in my area!


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^ I agree.
> 
> Picked this up the first day the coupon and bonus points were available for Ulta (went yesterday and 2 stores were totally out of it)... have not used it yet... i'm a UD noob


 
Ulta let you use a coupon on this? I had a 3.50 off and I couldn't


----------



## lolitablue

I got an email from UD to purchase it on line!! I have to register so they could send me an update on restocking.  Luckily, as someone said before, it is not LE!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lolitablue said:


> Do they comparable prices to Sephora?  I have never tried ULTA and there is one in my area!


Comparable, I like that I can get the Extra bonus points on certain "flyer" items they are promoting.  I find them easier for ME to use than Sephora's points... as I can use my Ulta rewards on anything, not specific to a type of item like Sephora is.


Beenie said:


> Ulta let you use a coupon on this? I had a 3.50 off and I couldn't


Yeah, not sure if they shouldn't but they did (I also bought other stuff... some of them might have qualified for the coupon).


----------



## Beenie

^^ nice!


----------



## missliu

I was just looking at macys.com and they have it there and it doesn't say out of stock.


----------



## lolitablue

missliu said:


> I was just looking at macys.com and they have it there and it doesn't say out of stock.



Awesome!!!! Maybe a visit to a local store is in order!!!


----------



## juliecouture

pinkchampagne said:


> does anyone know of any pretty NEUTRAL tutorials? some of the videos on YouTube are a little too garish for me. i'm a very understated person.


 
I really liked doing this one! I did it and loved the outcome. I suggest using a light hand with the Dark Horse to get it to be as neautral as her pics. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chScNYKu6xg


----------



## MrsTGreen

I'm returning my Naked palette. I might regret it later but I still haven't used it yet. It's a beautiful palette of neutral colors. I'm a neutral girl so I have alot of eyeshadows already that are similar to the colors in the palette. I must be crazy to return this!!


----------



## bnjj

I used mine for the first time today.  I was going to post a pic but I ruined it using liquid liner.  I have never been able to master that stuff.


----------



## bnjj

juliecouture said:


> I really liked doing this one! I did it and loved the outcome. I suggest using a light hand with the Dark Horse to get it to be as neautral as her pics.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chScNYKu6xg


 
This link doesn't work.


----------



## juliecouture

bnjj said:


> This link doesn't work.


 
Ooops. i totally flipped the url html thingie. and now i can't find the edit button. This should work now 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chScNYKu6xg


----------



## devoted7

$34 for shipping the naked palette! don't be fooled ladies! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Urban-Decay-NAK...674915679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0#ht_840wt_1139

I'm def. reporting her for excessive shipping! she should be ashamed!


----------



## Star1231

I'm not having any luck getting this palette, it's sold out everywhere.  =/


----------



## Katie68506

Star1231 said:


> I'm not having any luck getting this palette, it's sold out everywhere.  =/



yesterday Ulta.com had it in stock.


----------



## Star1231

^^Thank you!!  Time to start stalking the site, unfortunately its down for maintenance.  Ugh.


----------



## Star1231

ETA: Got it!!  I bought two just in case.  Thank you Katie!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Here's an ULTA video with some UD Naked used...
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/getthelook/daytonight.jsp


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I have to say it's the first time using the primer and it definately made a difference.  I used it w/mac shadows yesterday and 18 hours later makeup still looked perfect.
MrsTGreen, this is not suppsed to be a limited edition so you could probably get another later on if you change your mind


----------



## Katie68506

Star1231 said:


> ETA: Got it!!  I bought two just in case.  Thank you Katie!


you got it!!!!!  Glad I could help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I used my palette for work today and loved the results. Mac Paint Pot in Soft Ochre as a base, Virgin on the brow bone, Toasted on the lid and Gunmetal on the outer V. I tried taking pics but all of my swatches came out really dark


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Very nice!  Sounds like a combo I'd like!


----------



## aclineo

ooohhhh i want that palette soo bad!!!


----------



## Beenie

Alright I REALLY thought about what I was wearing today so that I could really dig in to this palette. For those of you who told me I HAD to have this, you were correct! I am so happy I didn't return it, like my initial reaction. I typically hate browns and neutrals but this palette is AMAZING!

So here is what I did today...
Sidecar on lid, Smog in crease, Darkhorse on outer V, Virgin on browbone, Whiskey liner on upper and lower waterline, Half Baked on inner corner and over the lower line whiskey liner. 

I made SURE to ONLY use what is in the palette and WOW my eyes look gorgeous today!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> Alright I REALLY thought about what I was wearing today so that I could really dig in to this palette. For those of you who told me I HAD to have this, you were correct! I am so happy I didn't return it, like my initial reaction. I typically hate browns and neutrals but this palette is AMAZING!
> 
> So here is what I did today...
> Sidecar on lid, Smog in crease, Darkhorse on outer V, Virgin on browbone, Whiskey liner on upper and lower waterline, Half Baked on inner corner and over the lower line whiskey liner.
> 
> I made SURE to ONLY use what is in the palette and WOW my eyes look gorgeous today!



Sounds pretty!! Do you have a picture?  Maybe too late to ask for that!!!


----------



## calicaliente

I love this collection! I hope UD comes out with more palettes similar to this design in the future.


----------



## mcb100

does anyone know if this is limited edition or not? I orginally thought it wasn't Limited Ed, but they're selling out so fast that I can't really tell.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ My understanding is they are not limited edition. I was able to pick one up at my local Sephora this week as they had restocked.


----------



## glamourdoll.

I was lucky to pick it up yesterday at Sephora. I have a weird issue with using my make up for the first time since I love having make up products in 'mint' condition, lol.. but this palette is something that I definitely want to start using already!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm going to play with mine again tonight...going to a tPF'ers birthday party!!


----------



## lovebeibei

oooo makes me want this palette~~


----------



## nekonat

UDPP, virgin as a base,  darkhorse on the lining of the eye and sidecar on the lid...and it's been staying on strong for 8 hours!!!


----------



## Beenie

glamourdoll. said:


> I was lucky to pick it up yesterday at Sephora. I have a weird issue with using my make up for the first time since I love having make up products in 'mint' condition, lol.. but this palette is something that I definitely want to start using already!


 
I am so happy I am not the only one with this issue


----------



## Arachne911

I returned mine....to many colors like it.


----------



## lolitablue

I saw a bunch at Sephora in JC Penney! Definitely not LE.  Did not purchase it.


----------



## Star1231

For those that are looking for it, it's available at ulta.com.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Still waiting for mine! My Sephora has been sold out forever


----------



## babyontheway

Star1231 said:


> For those that are looking for it, it's available at ulta.com.



I got so excited because I have been looking everywhere for this- but when I tried to add it to cart it said out of stock:cry:  Thanks anyway


----------



## Beenie

^^ are you anywhere near an Ulta or a Sephora?  I was able to snag 2 (one from each store) so far and both stores has plenty in stock. I am so sorry you haven't been successful YET.  Good luck!


----------



## Beenie

I did a lot of YouTubing over the weekend for this palette and I am so happy I did. Today I am wearing Half Baked patted on the lid and inner corner, Smog on the crease, Virgin on browbone and a little extra Smog on the outer corner. Topped with Whiskey on my upper lash line. I only wish I had used Naked instead of the Virgin and I have to say, I am loving this palette more and more daily!


----------



## bip71

The naked palette is back in stock on ulta's website. however after trying to place an order, it said it couldn't be processed so I tried again and it didn't work again.  Looked on my bank statement and I had been charged twice but have no order.  I called customer service and he told me to wait three days for the charges to go away and try ordering again. Thanks ulta- you finally get the palette back in stock and I can't order it! ughh


----------



## ellacoach

bip71 said:


> The naked palette is back in stock on ulta's website. however after trying to place an order, it said it couldn't be processed so I tried again and it didn't work again. Looked on my bank statement and I had been charged twice but have no order. I called customer service and he told me to wait three days for the charges to go away and try ordering again. Thanks ulta- you finally get the palette back in stock and I can't order it! ughh


 
I just ordered one from ulta.com. They had a free shipping code too. This better not happen to me! I hope you are able to get this straighetned out and finally get your palette!!


----------



## babyontheway

Ok- I just tried ulta.com again and back out of stock.  I am going to keep trying every hour until they accept my order


----------



## babyontheway

Beenie said:


> ^^ are you anywhere near an Ulta or a Sephora?  I was able to snag 2 (one from each store) so far and both stores has plenty in stock. I am so sorry you haven't been successful YET.  Good luck!



Thanks beenie- I have a sephora about 1/2 hour away, so I will go there Thursday.  I never seems to get lucky, but hopefully I can track one down


----------



## ellacoach

babyontheway said:


> Ok- I just tried ulta.com again and back out of stock. I am going to keep trying every hour until they accept my order


 
I wonder if I got the last one ...my order went through okay (or so it seems) and when I just went back into look at my account it's in 'order processing' status.


----------



## VanessaJean

I hope you guys can find them soon. I love mine.


----------



## krazydaisy

I recall Macys.com had them over the weekend


----------



## Beenie

babyontheway said:


> Thanks beenie- I have a sephora about 1/2 hour away, so I will go there Thursday. I never seems to get lucky, but hopefully I can track one down


 
If you're going to make that kind of drive JUST for that, call them and ask them to hold it for you if they have any. Good luck Thursday!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> If you're going to make that kind of drive JUST for that, call them and ask them to hold it for you if they have any. Good luck Thursday!


 
Great idea!!! Am I going to have to change my mind?  All these reviews are making me want to!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

ugh i still want it! I am hoping when we move back to the states in Dec it will be available still


----------



## kuishinbomeow

BagloverBurr said:


> ugh i still want it! I am hoping when we move back to the states in Dec it will be available still


 
It will. I strongly hope so. Is there anyway your family or friend can buy it fro you now and then you claim for them when you are back?


----------



## Katie68506

The Naked Palette is *not* LE it will be in stock in December.  (it probably *won't* be instock in November because that's when both Sephora & UD have their F&F sale so they will either pull it or, in Sephora's case, VIB will clear it out before anybody else has a chance.


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> Great idea!!! Am I going to have to change my mind? All these reviews are making me want to!!


 
Honestly, yes, you need to get it. I literally bought it due to the type around here and then I was on the fence and thought I would take it back.  THEN I started playing and OMG, I am in LOVE.  I did a bronzey, chocolatey look yesterday and today I have a work appropriate grey-ish smokey eye ALL from the same palette. It is going to be SO great for traveling too!


----------



## ellacoach

not 100% sure but it looks like this might be back in stock on ulta.com.


----------



## babyontheway

^^ Ella I was so close to getting it- I was able to put in my cart and during checkout it was out of stock:cry:


----------



## ellacoach

babyontheway said:


> ^^ Ella I was so close to getting it- I was able to put in my cart and during checkout it was out of stock:cry:


 
oh that stinks!!! You might just want to check the site daily...just incase!!!!


----------



## Vinyl

I'll just take my chances & wait for November since I have VIB status at Sephora anyways.  I'm not a makeup junkie, so I can play the waiting game!


----------



## pie

Is there anyone who does not look good with the brown/ natural palette?  I am fair with dark hair and eyes, and the browns always make me look tawny/yellow- not in a healthy beautiful way.  I don't know if it's just the browns I use.  I am always so tempted by this Urban Decay palette, which looks so sumptuous in its case.


----------



## BagloverBurr

kuishinbomeow said:


> It will. I strongly hope so. Is there anyway your family or friend can buy it fro you now and then you claim for them when you are back?



Everyone is saying its to expensive! they dont get my love of makeup


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

krazydaisy said:


> I recall Macys.com had them over the weekend



Yes! I was there last week!


----------



## Beenie

pie said:


> Is there anyone who does not look good with the brown/ natural palette? I am fair with dark hair and eyes, and the browns always make me look tawny/yellow- not in a healthy beautiful way. I don't know if it's just the browns I use. I am always so tempted by this Urban Decay palette, which looks so sumptuous in its case.


 
I don't have your coloring, but I tend to look sickly with any kind of browns anywhere near my eyes and this is really working for me. I even had a friend the other day (as obsessed with MU as I am) who said, wow, I thought you looked sick with browns and you look great. And hey, with Sephora AND Ulta's return policy, you CAN try it for a few days and if it doesn't work out you CAN take it back.


----------



## pie

^ Thanks for your input *Beenie*!  I feel like my eyes look puffy with the naturals/ browns.  I usually prefer the purples and greys, even blues work.  Glad to hear that these browns work for you.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

pie said:


> ^ Thanks for your input *Beenie*! I feel like my eyes look puffy with the naturals/ browns. I usually prefer the purples and greys, even blues work. Glad to hear that these browns work for you.


 

Hey Pie, Beenie made a very good point there. Try it for a few times, if they really don't work on you, return the palette. I used to think green and blue look hideous on me, they still are, but for a few darker shades, they really work on my eyes well.


----------



## Pursegrrl

kuishinbomeow said:


> Hey Pie, Beenie made a very good point there. Try it for a few times, if they really don't work on you, return the palette. I used to think green and blue look hideous on me, they still are, but for a few darker shades, they really work on my eyes well.


 
Pie, I hear ya.  I'm very pink/cool-toned and I have to steer clear of yellow-y/chocolate browns as they can make me look sick.  THIS palette seems to work out OK however!


----------



## Beenie

^^ interesting that I am not the minority that browns look bad on and we are liking this palette! I am not wearing it today and I knew I wasn't going to and I still reached for it!


----------



## pie

Pursegrrl said:


> Pie, I hear ya. I'm very pink/cool-toned and I have to steer clear of yellow-y/chocolate browns as they can make me look sick. THIS palette seems to work out OK however!


 
I'm glad to hear that!  That's exactly what I am- pink/cool-toned.  I like to ask questions before I buy because I hate returning anything, especially an item that's highly in demand like this.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

pie said:


> I'm glad to hear that! That's exactly what I am- pink/cool-toned. I like to ask questions before I buy because I hate returning anything, especially an item that's highly in demand like this.


 
Totally agree! One reason I like Sephora - I can just go to the store to get samples on the products I want to try. I hate to return items too, unless no choice. Getting samples helped me made a lot of buying decisions. 

There was one time I requested for a Laura Mercier Eye Primer sample (sound so unreasonable), but the staff was really nice. He dipped the tip over and over and moved the primer into a small container for me, I was so touched.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

On another note, did anyone get UDPP on Hautelook? It was on sales for only US$4.50 for a full size product! Of course sold out too fast.


----------



## siworae

^ I don't think they had much of it in stock on Hautelook in the first place... I signed on when the sale started, and it was already "on hold."  That, and the Stereophonic 24/7 set as well.  I waited and kept checking to see if it would be back in stock, but I was never able to add either of those to my cart.   

I ended up not buying anything since there really wasn't any other items I wanted from this sale.  I would have gotten the surreal skin mineral makeup had it been my color (it is by far my favorite mineral foundation)... mirage is way too dark!


----------



## Katie68506

kuishinbomeow said:


> On another note, did anyone get UDPP on Hautelook? It was on sales for only US$4.50 for a full size product! Of course sold out too fast.



Nope, the primer was on hold & it didn't make sense to me to by the stereophonic set for $7 and pay $8 shipping.  Almost everything else had been on sale for $5 on UD's website less than a month ago.


----------



## roxys

I missed the sale on hautelook! By the time I got there everything was sold out. There were some good deals. I really wanted the eyeliners.


----------



## underagegloss

I just got my naked palette at the mall!
SO excited to play around with it


----------



## ShkBass

I need to give up getting the naked palette online and actually go to the mall.


----------



## ellacoach

ulta still hasn't shipped mine and CS told me it was supposed to ship out yesterday.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

siworae said:


> ^ I don't think they had much of it in stock on Hautelook in the first place... I signed on when the sale started, and it was already "on hold." That, and the Stereophonic 24/7 set as well. I waited and kept checking to see if it would be back in stock, but I was never able to add either of those to my cart.
> 
> I ended up not buying anything since there really wasn't any other items I wanted from this sale. I would have gotten the surreal skin mineral makeup had it been my color (it is by far my favorite mineral foundation)... mirage is way too dark!


 
Siworae, the first time I access, the UDPP was sold out. But the 2nd time access, it was restocked but on hold. I guess it is one of their best selling items, that not surprising that it was gone very fast. They probably only have 10, or maybe even only 5 availble with such price for Hautelook. 

I am using surreal too, trance is too fair for me, vision is working just right. Trance makes me breakout a bit although vision does not. I wonder why.  I would get the mirage to blend out the trance if not because I have too many mineral powders at the moment. I have to say my personal love is Estee Lauder Nutritious Vita-Mineral Loose Powder.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Katie68506 said:


> Nope, the primer was on hold & it didn't make sense to me to by the stereophonic set for $7 and pay $8 shipping. Almost everything else had been on sale for $5 on UD's website less than a month ago.


 
Hmmm... has the shipping fee increased? The last time I bought Us$40++, the shipping was only US$6. But then, the tax was almost 10%.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

roxys said:


> I missed the sale on hautelook! By the time I got there everything was sold out. There were some good deals. I really wanted the eyeliners.


 
Roxys, don't feel bad, it is one the the first gone items, besides UDPP. Just hope there will be some good eyeliner sets come out this year end for gift set. We can also wait for F&F 30% off during fall.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

*underagegloss*, enjoy! ^_^

*ellacoach*, has they shipped out for you? Sometimes, it takes quite a couple days for the delivery company to show their updated status.


----------



## ellacoach

kuishinbomeow said:


> *ellacoach*, has they shipped out for you? Sometimes, it takes quite a couple days for the delivery company to show their updated status.


 
I called them yesterday morning because the order status has reflected 'order processing' all week (I placed my order on Monday). The rep I spoke with said all was fine and it would ship out last night, but they still haven't changed the status and I haven't received an email saying it's shipped yet. 

Maybe it's shipped and they just haven't changed the status. 

BTW I love your Berkeley!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

ellacoach said:


> I called them yesterday morning because the order status has reflected 'order processing' all week (I placed my order on Monday). The rep I spoke with said all was fine and it would ship out last night, but they still haven't changed the status and I haven't received an email saying it's shipped yet.
> 
> Maybe it's shipped and they just haven't changed the status.
> 
> *BTW I love your Berkeley!*


 
Thank you ellacoach! ^_^ Do tell us when you receive your naked palette.


----------



## Katie68506

kuishinbomeow said:


> Roxys, don't feel bad, it is one the the first gone items, besides UDPP. Just hope there will be some good eyeliner sets come out this year end for gift set. We can also wait for F&F 30% off during fall.



Kuishinbomeow When I went to check out at HL shipping was $7.95, so I bailed.  

UD's 30% F&F is fantastic and I think it's in November, around the same time as Sephora's F&F.  I'm hoping the Naked Palette will be back in stock then.


----------



## ellacoach

Ulta still hasn't shipped out my palette and I haven't been charged for it. WTH!!!! 

On a happy note I did find out that an Ulta will be opening in Maine soon, so 2 of my "beauty dreams" came true this year as Sephora just opened here in June!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ellacoach said:


> Ulta still hasn't shipped out my palette and I haven't been charged for it. WTH!!!!
> 
> On a happy note I did find out that an Ulta will be opening in Maine soon, so 2 of my "beauty dreams" came true this year as Sephora just opened here in June!!!


Great news, I try to hit my local Ulta's as many times as I can when I'm by one!


----------



## cheburashka

I just came back from Vegas.  I was fed up with my local Sephora telling me it mitt be months before it is consistently stocked, so I thought I should check out local Sephoras - the one at the Venetian is sold out and doesn't even seem to carry the display, but the planet Hollywood Sephora had an Entire, let me say this again ENTIRE shelf of these palettes today if anyone is interested.


----------



## ellacoach

cheburashka said:


> I just came back from Vegas.  I was fed up with my local Sephora telling me it mitt be months before it is consistently stocked, so I thought I should check out local Sephoras - the one at the Venetian is sold out and doesn't even seem to carry the display, but the planet Hollywood Sephora had an Entire, let me say this again ENTIRE shelf of these palettes today if anyone is interested.


 
I wonder if someone could call and have one shipped to them from the store? 

I'm sick of Ulta...I've called them 5 times, and still have no information on my palette. I haven't been charged for it...someone was supposed to call me back yesterday and didn't.


----------



## ellacoach

well I finally got thru to someone who could give me a straight answer at Ulta. The product is out of stock...not sure why I was able to order it, but I had her cancel my order. I'll find it somewhere else or wait. I'm bummed.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

ellacoach said:


> well I finally got thru to someone who could give me a straight answer at Ulta. The product is out of stock...not sure why I was able to order it, but I had her cancel my order. I'll find it somewhere else or wait. I'm bummed.


 
ellacoach, I am so sorry to hear that. I don't buy from Ulta now after a bad experience. They are not honest in doing business. Maybe it was just my luck with them.

Urban Decay sent me an email telling me I can buy their Naked Palette. I submitted my email for notification last time two months ago, they are sending out email in small batches for people to buy, first register first serve, and they finally emailed me it is available for me to buy ONE. But, since I already got one, I am not buying it at the moment. I wish I can let you use my email  and get one, but the email will link directly to my acc. So, why don't you register with Urban Decay for notify you when the Naked Palette is available for your turn to purchase. 

http://www.urbandecay.com/products/NakedPalette/12Shadows.cfm

Will be going to the mall to look at something, I can go to the Macy's counter to ask if they have and do charge send. Hope you will get it soon.


----------



## ellacoach

kuishinbomeow said:


> ellacoach, I am so sorry to hear that. I don't buy from Ulta now after a bad experience. They are not honest in doing business. Maybe it was just my luck with them.
> 
> Urban Decay sent me an email telling me I can buy their Naked Palette. I submitted my email for notification last time two months ago, they are sending out email in small batches for people to buy, first register first serve, and they finally emailed me it is available for me to buy ONE. But, since I already got one, I am not buying it at the moment. I wish I can let you use my email and get one, but the email will link directly to my acc. So, why don't you register with Urban Decay for notify you when the Naked Palette is available for your turn to purchase.
> 
> http://www.urbandecay.com/products/NakedPalette/12Shadows.cfm
> 
> Will be going to the mall to look at something, I can go to the Macy's counter to ask if they have and do charge send. Hope you will get it soon.


 
Thanks so much kuishinbomeow!! I am going to register with urbandecay.com like you suggested and hopefully I'll get an email soon!!!


----------



## miamialli

i'm so proud of myself for not going crazy trying to get this. i'm determined to get some kind of discount on it


----------



## declaredbeauty

My Sephora finally has the display set up but still no palettes and today was the day they get shipments. I'll try next week. Oh well, at least I got to see it in person.


----------



## Katie68506

miamialli said:


> i'm so proud of myself for not going crazy trying to get this. i'm determined to get some kind of discount on it



If you're in the UK it's on sale at Debenhams.com (10% off all UD including the new BOS III) & free shipping and I think they ship to the U.S. but the exchange rate might not make it worth it.


----------



## alexandra28

I got mine from sephora, when it first came out and i love it... However, yesterday i was at Ulta making other purchases i needed and they had it there. I guess some stores still have it. I do live on the Phoenix area and there are a lot of ULTA's and quite a few sephoras, maybe that's why here are still available.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Amazing News ladies!!!!

I got the email from Urban Decay saying I could buy the palette from their site!! So I did. I was having trouble getting it since Sephora doesnt ship to the military (BOO) But Urbandecay.com does!!!  I also ordered the squeeze tube of primer potion!


----------



## Beenie

^^ yay! I think you're going to love it! The MAC gals were complimenting me on it last night.


----------



## siworae

They had several of the Naked palettes at a local Sephora in JCPenney... The beauty consultant told me they had just gotten a shipment in that day, and they usually sell out as soon as they get them.  I think there were at least 10 palettes there when I got mine a couple days ago.


----------



## english_girl_900

Love. This. Palette!! Its amazing - I got it a week ago and have used it every single day for my new job. Beautiful colours, great pigmentation, easy to blend.....love it!


----------



## kmh1190

I've been stalking this palette for a while now.  My Ulta NEVER has it although they say that they periodically get shipments in and supposedly I'm on their "call list".  The salesgirl at my MACYs says they get 8 or 9 every so often but said they get snatched up by the employees (hopefully not for resale on ebay).  I *think* I just ordered one from beauty.com through amazon.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that beauty.com actually has it in stock and it just isn't a stock error with amazon.


----------



## babyontheway

kmh1190 said:


> I've been stalking this palette for a while now.  My Ulta NEVER has it although they say that they periodically get shipments in and supposedly I'm on their "call list".  The salesgirl at my MACYs says they get 8 or 9 every so often but said they get snatched up by the employees (hopefully not for resale on ebay).  I *think* I just ordered one from beauty.com through amazon.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that beauty.com actually has it in stock and it just isn't a stock error with amazon.



Thanks to your tip I just place an order through amazon too  Hopefully it actually ships.  Thanks so much


----------



## kmh1190

^No problem.  I hope it pans out!  I guess we'll see in a couple of days.


----------



## babyontheway

I am keeping my fingers crossed.  After I ordered through amazon, I checked beauty.com directly and it is showing in stock... keep me posted on your order and I will do the same.  Figures I can find it in stock when I have spent a small fortune on chanel cosmetics in the past few weeks- bad timing (sorta)


----------



## babyontheway

My amazon (beauty.com) order shipped today!  I should have it by week's end!!!!!


----------



## ShkBass

I just got the email from Urban Decay saying that I could buy one, so I rushed and bought it! I am a happy camper today


----------



## kuishinbomeow

babyontheway, excited to hear the day you receive it. ^_^

ShkBass, awesome! I hope you will like it as much as I do.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks so much


kuishinbomeow said:


> *babyontheway, excited to hear the day you receive it. ^_^*
> 
> ShkBass, awesome! I hope you will like it as much as I do.


----------



## MakeupDIY

I got one for Sephora a couple of weeks ago! It is the best palette EVER. We went back yesterdat to buy 2 more (one for my sister and one for my mum) but they were sold out! My mum bought my sister the Too Faced Natural Palette instead which I think she will like.


----------



## declaredbeauty

^I brought my Mom the Too Faced Natural Palette back in May. She loves it but if I would have known about the Naked Palette I would have waited just because there are more colors.


----------



## MakeupDIY

declaredbeauty said:


> ^I brought my Mom the Too Faced Natural Palette back in May. She loves it but if I would have known about the Naked Palette I would have waited just because there are more colors.


 
Yeah I prefer the Naked palette too. My mum decided she is going to buy my sis the naked palette when she can back home  

I would of used the Naked Palette if I wasn't packed up today haha


----------



## ShkBass

I got my palette today and wore it today and I absolutely loved it. I wore Sin, half baked and toasted and I loved it. This is the best palette that I own.


----------



## Beenie

^^ I gotta agree with you on that. I am so happy this baby isn't LE since I can really forsee myself needing to buy another in the future when I run out of colors.  I also found that I am obsessed with the 24/7 e/l with this set and I am an e/l JUNKIE.  I even love the whiskey and typically have to stick with vibrant colors or black.

I am so happy for you *ShkBass* that you were able to score one of these.


----------



## Blondee178

My friends and I had a m/u party a few nights ago and my Naked palette was the hit of the night. Everyone loved it! The e/l are great...so easy to blend for smokey eye....I love it! Best $$ I ever spent :okay:


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Love this palette too...had a question re. the pencils.  Should I definatly get the sharpener for this particular pencil or go cheaper and get a generic one?  My daughter and her friends used last weeked, actually used to draw on their faces
Of all pencils to use  I'll probably just purchase the right one as I can see myself purchasing these pencils again.


----------



## Beenie

^^ I just use a Victoria's Secret double sharpener (one for skinnies and one for chubbies) that I got a long time ago and it works fine.


----------



## lolitablue

Oh boy!! Everytime I come here, I am more and more convinced that I need one of these sets!!!! My order for Coastal Scents 88 palette should be arriving soon!! Ladies, do I still want the UD Palette?


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Beenie said:


> ^^ I just use a Victoria's Secret double sharpener (one for skinnies and one for chubbies) that I got a long time ago and it works fine.


 Thanks!  
Lolitablue, that coastal palette 88 is on my daughters christmas list
She's now 13 and addicted to makeup and hair products!  I think I created a monster, lOL


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> Oh boy!! Everytime I come here, I am more and more convinced that I need one of these sets!!!! My order for Coastal Scents 88 palette should be arriving soon!! Ladies, do I still want the UD Palette?


 
Um, YES, YES, YES! This palette is NO WHERE near what I typically like, as a matter-of-fact, usually I would have stayed FAR away but it really is THAT good and the first I truly think will be re-purchased when I hit pan (which IS going to happen).



LOREBUNDE said:


> Thanks!
> Lolitablue, that coastal palette 88 is on my daughters christmas list
> She's now 13 and addicted to makeup and hair products! I think I created a monster, lOL


 
Ha, I think I was BORN with MU on. I was always applying it to my mom and grandmother's friends by 4 years old. And they both *have* MU but neither really cares about it, so I am not sure where it comes from.


----------



## babyontheway

my naked palette arrived!!! I am so happy that I can join in on the party  I for sure will need a back up of this- but now that I have one, I don't mind waiting tee hee hee


----------



## kmh1190

^Yay, you got yours!  Hopefully mine will come, except I had it delivered to an alternate address bc I've had UPS thieves swipe stuff off my porch and there was NO WAY I was gonna let the thieves take my much stalked Naked palette.  Did they ever send you a tracking number?  My order status off amazon says tracking isn't available which is strange.

Just wanted to add that if anyone is looking for one, according to amazon it is available from a store called "healthandpersonalcare".


----------



## Beenie

yay *babyontheway*! I know I am already planning my second as well! enjoy your much anticipated goodie!

smart thinking, *kmh1190* to send it somewhere else so the UPS box snatchers cannot have it. You're going to love it. I cannot wait FOR you!


----------



## kmh1190

^Thanks Beenie .


----------



## vanfall

still hunting for one. =( let me know if you guys come across it. thanks a lot!


----------



## alexandra28

^^ Check in ULTA, i saw some the other day, on some ULTAs in Arizona.


----------



## kmh1190

Regarding my previous post, I just noticed that the store on amazon wants $119 for the palette.  I can't believe the mark up on some of these places!


----------



## babyontheway

I never got shipment info either- I ordered mine on Sat afternoon and it was delivered on Wednesday  My sister ordered one on Sat as well and hers shipped the same day (she did get tracking info) who knows if there is any rhyme or reason.  You are better off sending it to a safe place, even if it means waiting an extra day or two


kmh1190 said:


> ^Yay, you got yours!  Hopefully mine will come, except I had it delivered to an alternate address bc I've had UPS thieves swipe stuff off my porch and there was NO WAY I was gonna let the thieves take my much stalked Naked palette.  Did they ever send you a tracking number?  My order status off amazon says tracking isn't available which is strange.
> 
> Just wanted to add that if anyone is looking for one, according to amazon it is available from a store called "healthandpersonalcare".



Beenie- I am so happy, now I need a few hours where I can play with different looks


Beenie said:


> yay *babyontheway*! I know I am already planning my second as well! enjoy your much anticipated goodie!
> 
> smart thinking, *kmh1190* to send it somewhere else so the UPS box snatchers cannot have it. You're going to love it. I cannot wait FOR you!


----------



## akemibabe

Hi girls,

I reserved an Urban Decay Naked Palette with the Urban Decay website a few weeks ago.  During the waiting period i got ahold of the palette from Sephora so long story short I won't order the one from the Urban Decay website.  They just emailed me today and had one on hold under my email address.  Please PM me if you want to purchase the palette and I will pm you my email address and the private link to purchase the palette from Urban Decay website.

First come, first serve since i only have one on hold with Urban Decay.


----------



## lolitablue

akemibabe said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I reserved an Urban Decay Naked Palette with the Urban Decay website a few weeks ago. During the waiting period i got ahold of the palette from Sephora so long story short I won't order the one from the Urban Decay website. They just emailed me today and had one on hold under my email address. Please PM me if you want to purchase the palette and I will pm you my email address and the private link to purchase the palette from Urban Decay website.
> 
> First come, first serve since i only have one on hold with Urban Decay.


 
Sweettttt!!!!


----------



## ShkBass

My back up is arriving in a few days. I love this palette!!!!!!


----------



## akemibabe

akemibabe said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I reserved an Urban Decay Naked Palette with the Urban Decay website a few weeks ago.  During the waiting period i got ahold of the palette from Sephora so long story short I won't order the one from the Urban Decay website.  They just emailed me today and had one on hold under my email address.  Please PM me if you want to purchase the palette and I will pm you my email address and the private link to purchase the palette from Urban Decay website.
> 
> First come, first serve since i only have one on hold with Urban Decay.



Sorry. It's gone now.


----------



## BagloverBurr

mine should be here any day! I am so anxious!


----------



## luvhautecouture

I read so many raves about it... I like mine, but don't love it like everyone else does... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## kmh1190

^Interesting.  Is it the colors, the textures?

I think mine is out for delivery.  I was able to track my shipment using my order number and zip code on the UPS site under "track by reference".


----------



## luvhautecouture

kmh1190 said:


> ^Interesting.  Is it the colors, the textures?
> 
> I think mine is out for delivery.  I was able to track my shipment using my order number and zip code on the UPS site under "track by reference".




I think it's the texture and the lack of pigmentation (for me)

When I use my makeup brush to pick up the colors, I have to swipe so many times to get a decent amount of color on my brush.  Then the color barely shows up on my eye and I have to reapply again.  

Also it seems a bit powdery to me... The colors are nice, but maybe my method of application is whats throwing me off


----------



## BagloverBurr

is your brushes? I dont want to offend you.  But I know i felt that way about makeup until I got expensive brushes, now all my stuff works amazing!


----------



## Pursegrrl

BagloverBurr said:


> is your brushes? I dont want to offend you.  But I know i felt that way about makeup until I got expensive brushes, now all my stuff works amazing!


 
Good brushes and prep made a big difference for me...lots of people like the UD Primer Potion as a base for the colors to "stick," while I am a fan of the MAC Paint Pots because they give something for e/s to stick too while adding a little bit of opaqueness that my thin eyelids need.


----------



## i<3handbags

I can't do Paint Pots alone. They crease. I have oily lids and need Urban Decay Primer Potion under the Paint Pot.


----------



## luvhautecouture

BagloverBurr said:


> is your brushes? I dont want to offend you.  But I know i felt that way about makeup until I got expensive brushes, now all my stuff works amazing!



My brushes are $25-$35 each from Sephora's "platinum" line.  Not super high end, but not cheap drugstore brand either.  These brushes work great with MAC shadows and Lorac shadows!  

What brushes do you have that you like?

I'm much too lazy to use primer... but maybe I will have to!


----------



## BagloverBurr

yeah i would def, use primer. I have sedona lace brushes for now, but i plan to buy MAC when we move back to the states. 

Sorry you dont love the Naked Palette


----------



## kmh1190

I got mine yesterday!  I actually really love this bc it has a good number of colors I like in one palette.  So for me, it's a thumbs up.


----------



## i<3handbags

I am in love with this palette. The mattes are so smooth.


----------



## babyontheway

So glad you got yours!  I am loving it so far!!


kmh1190 said:


> I got mine yesterday!  I actually really love this bc it has a good number of colors I like in one palette.  So for me, it's a thumbs up.


----------



## Beenie

luvhautecouture said:


> I'm much too lazy to use primer... but maybe I will have to!


 
PLEASE try this with a primer before sending it to makeup heaven! It really is that fantastic and even your MAC shadows will be different once you start using primer. PLUS, the best one out there (IMO) is included! Please update us once you use the UDPP.


----------



## luvhautecouture

Beenie said:


> PLEASE try this with a primer before sending it to makeup heaven! It really is that fantastic and even your MAC shadows will be different once you start using primer. PLUS, the best one out there (IMO) is included! Please update us once you use the UDPP.



LOL it's not going to makeup heaven!!!  I didn't say that I hated it or disliked it.  I just said that I didn't love it like the other women who were raving about it.  I like the palette and I will continue to use it (and will try the primer!!)

Will let you know what I think!


p.s.  I think my expectations were too high because I read Temptalia's blog about it before it came out.  She gave it an A+ rating and she's only given 1 or 2 A+'s before.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

luvhautecouture said:


> LOL it's not going to makeup heaven!!! I didn't say that I hated it or disliked it. I just said that I didn't love it like the other women who were raving about it. I like the palette and I will continue to use it (and will try the primer!!)
> 
> Will let you know what I think!
> 
> 
> p.s. I think my expectations were too high because I read Temptalia's blog about it before it came out. She gave it an A+ rating and she's only given 1 or 2 A+'s before.


 
luvhautecouture, I have also seen temptalia given a D for an item which I truly think worth a B-. It is really on personal liking. For example, I really want to like MAC eyeshadows, but everytime when I swatch them, they are just not growing on me. I probably will try their blush instead to see what is going to happen. Hope you will like the Naked Palette more and more. I simply use e.l.f. studio brushes to apply my Naked Palette eyeshadows, and I hardly need to pick anything up to get the pigments I want. I use eye primer for all my eyeshadows though.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I can now be naked! I love it already. I also got the pro size PP, that thing will last for 100 years!


----------



## krazydaisy

Does anyone know where I can get this palette besides ebay and the one on amazon for $115!


----------



## lolitablue

krazyd, it is not LE so keep looking! You should be able to find it soon!! Girls here ususally share intel when they have it!


----------



## laureenthemean

krazydaisy said:


> Does anyone know where I can get this palette besides ebay and the one on amazon for $115!



You can sign up for email notification on the UD website or call a local Sephora store and see if you can get on a waiting list.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ yes I got the email from UB thats how i ordered it. Keep checking Sephora.com


----------



## Beenie

Aside from the palette I am happy it gave me the opportunity to try the 24/7 liners since they are my new FAVORITE liner and I am a liner junkie.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> Aside from the palette I am happy it gave me the opportunity to try the 24/7 liners since they are my new FAVORITE liner and I am a liner junkie.


 
Do they come with the palette!!!


----------



## Beenie

^^ yes, ma'am! It is a double ended liner with Zero (black) on one side and Whiskey (chocolate brown) on the other. GREAT liner!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> ^^ yes, ma'am! It is a double ended liner with Zero (black) on one side and Whiskey (chocolate brown) on the other. GREAT liner!


 
Cool!! I use my brown liner more than the black! Need this!!!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

BagloverBurr said:


> I can now be naked! I love it already. I also got the pro size PP, that thing will last for 100 years!


 

Finally BagloverBurr! So happy for you!


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ thanks i just need urbandecay.com to get BOS back in stock!!!


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> Cool!! I use my brown liner more than the black! Need this!!!


 
I am the opposite but I am finding this is a brown I will use (but I KNOW the black be long gone first!)



BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ thanks i just need urbandecay.com to get BOS back in stock!!!


 
Do you love it?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I do! I havent even touched my other eyeshadows all week! Its awesome


----------



## terebina786

This thing saved my life this morning. The power was out so I went to work sans makeup.. All I grabbed was this and mascara. I love it!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

terebina786 said:


> This thing saved my life this morning. The power was out so I went to work sans makeup.. All I grabbed was this and mascara. I love it!


 
Totally agree. When I only have 5 min to do makeup, this palette works. And when I can take 1 hr to do a complete makeup, it works even better. Emilynoel83 just did a youtube video on how to turn natural look to a more intensed night look using this palette, very nice!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Its so awesome, we have to pack up all our stuff to move, but this baby is staying with me!


----------



## lolitablue

Got mine as a RAOK gift!! I cannot wait to play with it!!!!


----------



## Beenie

^^ I am so excited for you that you got it. What an awesome RAOK buddy!

I used mine last night for a DARK smokey eye and it stayed put all night and looked great!


----------



## Blondee178

I used mine on Saturday for a _light_ brown smokey eye. I'm so new at this that I'm still not confident enough to do very dark looks yet. I always feel like I messed up.


----------



## babyontheway

I can never duplicate any looks with my Naked palette!  I spend countless hours on you tube and mine all just look like someone punched me in the eyeush:


----------



## Beenie

Blondee178 said:


> I used mine on Saturday for a _light_ brown smokey eye. I'm so new at this that I'm still not confident enough to do very dark looks yet. I always feel like I messed up.


 
Just keep trying and you'll eventually get there. I know a lot of people start with the lightest color and build but i find it best to start with your darkest color and blend, blend, blend for whatever you're trying to achieve when you're using real dark colors. I used the black and the grey and it was really dark.



babyontheway said:


> I can never duplicate any looks with my Naked palette! I spend countless hours on you tube and mine all just look like someone punched me in the eyeush:


 
Are you finding any of the videos featuring people with your eye shape and coloring?  I find that can help.  ie: asian, big eyes, small eyes, etc.


----------



## lolitablue

Now, I need to go to YT to find the videos to start playing with my palette!!!


----------



## kmh1190

I just got my email link from Urban Decay that the Naked palette is back in stock.  If someone wants the link, PM me.  I'll send the email to the first PM/email I get, it is good for 48hrs.


----------



## Blondee178

babyontheway said:


> I can never duplicate any looks with my Naked palette! I spend countless hours on you tube and mine all just look like someone punched me in the eyeush:


 
I'm with you! Thats why I stick to _light_ colors.


----------



## Blondee178

Beenie said:


> Just keep trying and you'll eventually get there. I know a lot of people start with the lightest color and build but i find it best to start with your darkest color and blend, blend, blend for whatever you're trying to achieve when you're using real dark colors. I used the black and the grey and it was really dark.


 
Blending it the hardest part! 

I'm going to try a darker look and see how it goes.


----------



## babyontheway

I received email from UD too saying there is one in stock for me... so if someone is in need of palette then PM me


----------



## nekonat

babyontheway said:


> I can never duplicate any looks with my Naked palette!  I spend countless hours on you tube and mine all just look like someone punched me in the eyeush:



Aww!!! Aside from eye shape and skin tone, sometimes it can be your brushes too...


----------



## kmh1190

kmh1190 said:


> I just got my email link from Urban Decay that the Naked palette is back in stock. If someone wants the link, PM me. I'll send the email to the first PM/email I get, it is good for 48hrs.


 
No longer up for grabs


----------



## krazydaisy

babyontheway said:


> I received email from UD too saying there is one in stock for me... so if someone is in need of palette then PM me



I just got this one. Thanks so much for your generosity!


----------



## x ciel

If ANYONE has an extra palette they're willing to let go or if anyone gets an email from UD and doesn't want it, would they be so kind as to PM me?  Thank you so much! Reading all these reviews makes me want it more and more T---T


----------



## Samia

Sorry Ladies a little off topic but  I need help where do I get Urban Decay make up in Stockholm. I will be there for only a few days and it would help if I know where I am going?
Need an answer soon! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## huesofsunday

Hi there, I found this forum thread off google while trying to desperately find a UD Naked Palette. I've called every single Sephora in my area, went down to find them (including all the other possible places that sell them) and none of them had a single palette available! If anyone has any email links from UD and doesn't want them, could they please be so kind and give it to me? I've really tried searching high and low for them to no avail!  It's been more than 2 weeks now... Thank you


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ sign up for the notification on UD.com 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P267200&categoryId=C10461 

its in stock on sephora.com


----------



## babyontheway

Krazy- did you get it?  If not let me know so I can help


krazydaisy said:


> I just got this one. Thanks so much for your generosity!


----------



## mcb100

^^I think I may have to pay double for one on Ebay. they keep selling out soo fast.


----------



## x ciel

omg i missed it on sephora!  if anyone has an email notification or an extra pls pm me!


----------



## miamialli

Missed it again! Phifffffffff!


----------



## tatianna904

For the ladies who got email notification from Urban Decay, how long did it take from when you signed up to when you got the email? I have only been signed up for notification for a few days.


----------



## devoted7

I signed up a lot time ago, probably a month or so and still haven't got a notification.


----------



## kmh1190

I think it was about 1.5 months for me to get my notification.


----------



## BagloverBurr

it took about 3 weeks for mine to come. I am still waiting on the stupid BOS notification!


----------



## huesofsunday

BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ sign up for the notification on UD.com
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P267200&categoryId=C10461
> 
> its in stock on sephora.com



ahhhhh i can't believe i missed it by 1 hour!!!!! :'(


----------



## justkell

BagloverBurr said:


> it took about 3 weeks for mine to come. I am still waiting on the stupid BOS notification!



as of last week when i checked BOS III was in stock at Sephora.com


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ I cant order from Sephora, they dont ship to me, but i broke down and bought it off ebay, so its all good


----------



## lolitablue

Some are going for crazy amounts on the bay!!! Wow!!

So happy for a RAOK buddy who got me one!!! 

Best of Luck, ladies!!  It is gorgeous and hope you all get one!!


----------



## tatianna904

The eBay prices really are insane, double even triple retail! My Ulta has up the display with the price plate and everything but the associate told me they had them in stock and Urban Decay called them and told them to pull them off of the shelf which she thought was odd. I think they should take the display down if they aren't getting it back like she said, got my hopes up for nothing.

Even though Urban Decay told me these are permanent, my Sephora told me they aren't getting anymore in the store but then again the girl I spoke with told me they were coming out with 2 new palettes, The Book of Shadows 3 and The Urban Decay Loves NYC palette which I thought were one in the same so maybe she didn't know what she was talking about. I'll just have to keep checking websites and hope for my notification and stay away from Youtube watching tutorials for it , I was almost tempted to get one last night from eBay :shame:


----------



## Beenie

^^ dang I wish I had sold my extra on the bay instead of giving it to my BFF!  

Anyways, I am agitated if that was UD's way of making it more coveted by telling Ulta to pull them to create a buzz and a huge want for this palette.  Just sell the darn things!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I'm about over this darn palette TBH and I haven't even purchased it yet.. UD has said via facebook and twitter that this is a permanent palette. And obviously it's a HUGE demand. What benefit do they get by under producing? I think I'll go for Too Faced Naked Eye Palette http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P263701&categoryId=C10480


----------



## kmh1190

^I like that they give you more of certain colors.

The only people that benefit from UD underproducing are the resellers.  Like I said in a previous post somewhere the SA at Macy's told me that it was the employees who were snatching them up as soon as they got a shipment.  I'll bet some of those palettes are being resold at twice the amount.


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ That's despicable.


----------



## Craftress

Hi fellow members, this is my first post. I have been following this thread for a few days. Just like everyone here, I also am waiting on my naked palette. I saw it on sale on sephora and had a chance to get it, but didn't. Now I want to kick myself. I didn't want the palette because I don't use eyeshadow unless it's a special occasions. It's was makeupgeektv on youtube that did that "to die for" jennifer love hewitt makeup video with the naked palette that got to me and I had to get it. I search everywhere for it. I read hours of sites of forums and blogs that I finally found it on lookfantastic.com. I quickly put in an order. I was happy, but now the problem is I am questioning how reliable that website is it. I have been reading reviews on that website, now I am not feel so great about. I have read a lot of negative reviews on their lack of customer's service and how they don't refund money when items are sold out. My question is? Did anyone order from them before and how good are they? So far a lot of websites from overseas such as beautybag, feelunique,  or lookfantastic do not have glowing reviews. I am just nervous at this point since I spend so much time researching for this product and money only to be shot down. I guess I'll keep everyone updated when my palette comes in the mail. Just for references, I brought two and it's $48.25 each. I guess it's not bad. One more thing. For anyone who wants to buy this palette. They are selling it on debenhams.com. They sold out, but they restock it again. They ship internationally. I do not know how good they are in customers service, so please don't be angry with me later on. Don't kill the messenger.


----------



## Craftress

sorry, scratch that. I just realize debenhams.com don't ship this palette internationally. Sorry about that.


----------



## krinkles597

^ No kidding. I went to Ulta a few days ago and went over to the UD display to ask the SA there when they were planning to get more of them in. The drawer under the display had at least 6 palettes in it and one of them quickly slammed it shut and told me they were expecting to get them in February.


----------



## Pursegrrl

krinkles597 said:


> ^ No kidding. I went to Ulta a few days ago and went over to the UD display to ask the SA there when they were planning to get more of them in. *The drawer under the display had at least 6 palettes in it and one of them quickly slammed it shut and told me they were expecting to get them in February*.


----------



## i<3handbags

^^^ Add me to the angry faces. I am trying to get one for my sister. I have one, and I just did a custom purchase on one for a friend in Norway. My sister is just now getting into makeup, so its not that big of a deal if I can't find one for her (though I would like to surprise her with one).


----------



## declaredbeauty

krinkles597 said:


> ^ No kidding. I went to Ulta a few days ago and went over to the UD display to ask the SA there when they were planning to get more of them in. The drawer under the display had at least 6 palettes in it and one of them quickly slammed it shut and told me they were expecting to get them in February.



I would have totally called them out and then asked for the store manager.


----------



## BagloverBurr

hell yes! I would have been talking to anyone in charge, that is insane.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

krinkles597 said:


> ^ No kidding. I went to Ulta a few days ago and went over to the UD display to ask the SA there when they were planning to get more of them in. The drawer under the display had at least 6 palettes in it and one of them quickly slammed it shut and told me they were expecting to get them in February.


 
Gosh~~~ That's horrible. Is that some kind of "policy" from Ulta or UD?? I would definitely call the manager out.


----------



## j0ann

i need to find one for my very good friend's birthday!


----------



## declaredbeauty

kuishinbomeow said:


> Gosh~~~ That's horrible. Is that some kind of "policy" from Ulta or UD?? I would definitely call the manager out.



I doubt it.. probably the dealings of shady SA's trying to hold out for payday. I've worked retail and know you can hold items but never anything that's going to sell out fast, at least not more than one of that item.


----------



## Divyaangana

kuishinbomeow said:


> Gosh~~~ That's horrible. Is that some kind of "policy" from Ulta or UD?? I would definitely call the manager out.



It is most definitely not a policy of Ulta's or Urban Decay's as far as I know. From what I've heard from UD, they are extremely backordered on the palette, but we should be seeing more of a production increase within the next month. So hopefully, just in time for Christmas.


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone, I hadn't been following this thread cuz I wasn't planning on buying the Naked palette.  I went to my local Macys and saw that they had the display at the UD counter.  I asked the SA if they had more and she said YES.  She said that they still had a few more.  She was very nice and said that she was super excited to see that people were able to buy this palette because she really loved it.  Honestly, I hadn't even looked at it at all.  So now it's in my posession.  I think I'm going to love it.  The colors are all me.  I live in California, so I don't know how many of you are trying to get one still.  Let me know....


----------



## huesofsunday

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone, I hadn't been following this thread cuz I wasn't planning on buying the Naked palette.  I went to my local Macys and saw that they had the display at the UD counter.  I asked the SA if they had more and she said YES.  She said that they still had a few more.  She was very nice and said that she was super excited to see that people were able to buy this palette because she really loved it.  Honestly, I hadn't even looked at it at all.  So now it's in my posession.  I think I'm going to love it.  The colors are all me.  I live in California, so I don't know how many of you are trying to get one still.  Let me know....



I live in the bay area and i'm still looking for the naked palette.
I went to my local sephora today and they replaced the naked palettes with the BOS III. There were a couple of them out but i wasn't interested in them. I want the naked palette! Still searching for them....

Which Macy's did u go to? I went to the Macy's that supposedly had UD in them and they said they were out of naked palettes


----------



## fabchick1987

I have been hearing only good things about the naked pallette. I am on the waiting list on the website. But I have a few questions. Every tutorial on YouTube is done by really tan girls and the colors look really good on them with a smokey look in all the colors. But does it work for fair skinned women too? I am very pale and want to use this pallette all the time...at work and at night. Would the colors work for fair skin?


----------



## buzzytoes

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone, I hadn't been following this thread cuz I wasn't planning on buying the Naked palette. I went to my local Macys and saw that they had the display at the UD counter. I asked the SA if they had more and she said YES. She said that they still had a few more. She was very nice and said that she was super excited to see that people were able to buy this palette because she really loved it. Honestly, I hadn't even looked at it at all. So now it's in my posession. I think I'm going to love it. The colors are all me. I live in California, so I don't know how many of you are trying to get one still. Let me know....


 

Where at in CA are you?? I am headed to Cali on Saturay and am hoping the Sephora in San Luis Obispo has some. I doubt it since it is a college town but maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## lovemysavior

buzzytoes said:


> Where at in CA are you?? I am headed to Cali on Saturay and am hoping the Sephora in San Luis Obispo has some. I doubt it since it is a college town but maybe I'll get lucky!


 
Central Cali.  About 3 hours East of San Luis Obispo.  PM if you need more info


----------



## english_girl_900

fabchick1987 said:


> I have been hearing only good things about the naked pallette. I am on the waiting list on the website. But I have a few questions. Every tutorial on YouTube is done by really tan girls and the colors look really good on them with a smokey look in all the colors. But does it work for fair skinned women too? I am very pale and want to use this pallette all the time...at work and at night. Would the colors work for fair skin?



I don't have any pictures to show you, but I've had this palette for a little over a month now (and used it almost every day during that time) and am very pale (around NC/NW15 in MAC), and it totally works for me. I've done lighter looks, mid-toned and smokier and they all work. Its a very versatile palette.


----------



## fabchick1987

thank you englishgirl....I too wear the NW15 in MAC!   I really want this now.  Its gonna take me forever to get one tho!! Maybe I will get lucky this weekend.  I am going shopping with the girls so I will have to check just in case!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'm still loving this palette - its the most used palette in my collection and travels with me everywhere!


----------



## krazydaisy

I still want this -sighs-


----------



## BagloverBurr

You will be able to get it, its not LE I guess.


----------



## Twinny

My dad is going to paris in the end of this month, so I asked him to buy me this palette at Sephora =D. I'm very excited!


----------



## VanessaJean

I need 2 for Xmas gifts!


----------



## siworae

They are still out of stock at the Ulta and Sephora locations closest to where I live.  I'm glad I finally got mine a month ago!  

Since I don't wear makeup every day, it will last me a long time.  It definitely is one of the best palettes from UD.


----------



## **shoelover**

I looked at this pallet and it didn't do anything for me...but now i'm having second thoughts..


----------



## declaredbeauty

I got my email from UD today! But I can't get it right now (just came home from a mini shopping spree, they would wait until I spend my shopping fund for the month..). If you need it message me asap!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Edit: Just gave it away.


----------



## huesofsunday

^ dang I missed it again


----------



## tatianna904

Macy's Herald Square in New York has a few of these palettes as of right now.


----------



## Craftress

Here is an updated. Since I placed an order on lookfantastic I didn't know how reliable they are. I haven't recieve any packages since I placed my order on oct 2. When tatianna said they were selling at macy's at 34th street. I quickly found out they do have the Naked palette. I ask one of the SA to hold one for me while I rush down there to buy it. When I got there I relized that the SA went out on her break and ask another SA to hold it for me. For some reason they miss comunicated and told me that there was no more naked palette. I was getting angry, but the SA felt bad and she return her purchase of the palette and let me buy it. Wow what luck. I was so happy, but I also felt bad. She told me she had more in stock in the stock room on monday so she is able to purchase it later on. I didn't feel so bad. So for any ladies who live in nyc. I saw on the computer and it has been comfirmed that there are 17 palettes left on sale Monday. So if I were you I wait until monday morning when that store opens rush in to the main floor. It's all the way towards the back near the origin counter. I was look all over macys trying to find urban decay.


----------



## Craftress

Oh BTW. Thank you tatianna for letting me know.


----------



## kmh1190

IMO, if something is in such short supply with high demand the SAs should only be able to buy it after the public is given a chance to get it.  Craftress, I'm glad the SA returned hers to give it to you (which was probably the one you held to begin with).


----------



## Craftress

I'm glad I was able to get it. What made me upset was I over heard the SA that someone brought up all the palettes. This is what I cannot stand for. People have been waitting on this palette forever and we have some greedy people who would buy all of it and sell it on ebay for double the cost. I wish management at sephora and ulta or any makeup store would have enough brain cells to realize maybe we should limited one per customer. It not only eliminate people from scamming, but it keeps a lot of customers happy. If your store was able to keep a high demand item in stock longer, won't I shop at your store more? I'm glad that urban decay has a waiting list and you could only buy one. I just wish stores would follow that policy.


----------



## Flufff

Everyone is raving about, and yes its pretty, but why should I get it?

GIMME A REASON


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Flufff said:


> Everyone is raving about, and yes its pretty, but why should I get it?
> 
> GIMME A REASON



Honestly, they are pretty dupable since they are neutrals. No one is going to look at one's face after they've applied this 'magical' palette and go "Oh wow, look, she's wearing that ultra-hard-to-find Naked Palette by Urban Decay"  

Too Faced's natural eyeshadow kits (comes in a box with instruction cards) has pretty similar textures/finish/color payoff.  I won't doubt they were from the same cosmetics source, only packaged differently.  I know I will get fried in this forum, but for this I must call out that the Emperor is indeed wearing no clothes so to speak.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

A co-worker sells avon and I came across this?  Similiar, no?


----------



## krazydaisy

I ordered two from the Harold's Square! And it cost me $14.95 for shipping! I thought that was ridiculous but it beats overpaying on eBay.


----------



## Craftress

Sonic Peaches said:


> Honestly, they are pretty dupable since they are neutrals. No one is going to look at one's face after they've applied this 'magical' palette and go "Oh wow, look, she's wearing that ultra-hard-to-find Naked Palette by Urban Decay"
> 
> Too Faced's natural eyeshadow kits (comes in a box with instruction cards) has pretty similar textures/finish/color payoff.  I won't doubt they were from the same cosmetics source, only packaged differently.  I know I will get fried in this forum, but for this I must call out that the Emperor is indeed wearing no clothes so to speak.



LOL. No one is going to fried you for voicing your opinion. The naked palette is not for everyone. I think it's for great for someone who's starting out with makeup and wants a neutral look and I like cause it's travel size. Before this the only palette I own was the wnw in sandcastle and tricolor in green. I am not the kind of person that fall for hype. I just fell in love with the youtube video of how the makeupgeektv did a jennifer love hewitt look and I was hooked. I also read reviews before I buy anything. I even tried out the colors at sephora before buying this. Trust me if urban decay test on animals I wouldn't even buy this palette, not even if it cost 5 bucks. I don't recommend this palette if people already own a lot of MAC neutral eyeshadows or if they have the 120 and the 88 palette, which there are a lot of dupes. For anyone out there that wants to get the naked palette but cannot and you need an alternative, I suggest getting the nyx nude on nude and the brown smoky palette. Someone did a comparison and it was pretty close in color.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Yes, there are dupes, whats great about this palette is its all in one palette, so its east to just throw in your bag and go, plus the colors are great neutrals that almost anyone can wear, so you get them all in one place.  The formulas are pretty great too!  I've tried Avon before and no way is the quality close to UD, so the colors are somewhat similar, but Avon creases and fades early in the day.


----------



## kmh1190

Exactly, who wants a bunch of single eye shadows to make a comparable palette.  I started buying similar colors from Bare minerals but realized pretty quickly that at $13 a pop it was gonna get pretty expensive and I would end up with a bunch of containers.


----------



## LVOE__8.7

i just called my local Ulta (Port Orange,Fl) and no Naked palettes and no idea when they might be back in stock  i want it!!!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

I got mine the other day!!!! I am in love with it. One of the shadows is super glittery though, and the glitter fell onto my face


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ which one, I find sidecar leaves silver glitter on my face.


----------



## ladystara

BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ which one, I find sidecar leaves silver glitter on my face.



Same here!  I hate that it does that so I don't use it at all anymore


----------



## Craftress

Hi ladies, macy's.com is selling the urban decay naked palette right now. If you order 99 dollars or more there is free shipping. The only problem is you cannot do a word search. You have to click on beauty&fragrance and then on your left hand sidebar click on urban decay. It should be on page 2.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i love this pallette too...its so work appropriate


----------



## babyontheway

^^Great info- I hope people who still need one grab them fast
I think a big attraction to the Naked Palette was the value- you are getting full sized shadows (plus mini liners and primer) for $44.00!!!


----------



## Craftress

Craftress said:


> Hi ladies, macy's.com is selling the urban decay naked palette right now. If you order 99 dollars or more there is free shipping. The only problem is you cannot do a word search. You have to click on beauty&fragrance and then on your left hand sidebar click on urban decay. It should be on page 2.



Updated, Sorry Ladies, They are all sold out. That was sooo quick.


----------



## Beenie

kellybelly8788 said:


> i just called my local Ulta (Port Orange,Fl) and no Naked palettes and no idea when they might be back in stock  i want it!!!


 
Ulta has been the worst for me.  They laugh when I call. At least Sephora is nice about it.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ which one, I find sidecar leaves silver glitter on my face.



Yes that is the one.


----------



## J`adore LV

Any news on whether Sephora is going to restock the Naked Palette in Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## LAJUKU

Anyone know if local Macy and Sephora stores in southern California have any in stock?

Need to get my hands on a set


----------



## missliu

Yay! I just got an an email from UD.com for me to order one. I think I signed up for the notification about 2 months ago.


----------



## VanessaJean

I am still looking for 2 for Xmas gifts!


----------



## j0ann

Went to the Macy's in Herald Square (NY) today and they were out. I was told by an SA that this one woman bought *6 PALETTES*! I told them they will probably be on eBay. I think it's crazy that there is no limit, I mean, cmon ... 6????? There should be a limit of like 2 per customer since it's in such a high demand.

Anyway, I left my name and number and they'll contact me tomorrow if there are any in stock.

That woman


----------



## BagloverBurr

Yeah i bet they end up on ebay as well. I really want another one! but I want to wait till they are more available


----------



## LAJUKU

I'll wait for them to come back in stock, I refuse to buy these at a premium.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just noticed today that Sephora put up the ability to request an e-mail for the palette. Previously that option wasn't there.

Maybe they are being restocked soon? In time for F&F?


----------



## keodi

Love this palette, I agree with those who said that it's great for work..


----------



## declaredbeauty

Just signed up on Sephora. I'd die if I got it in time for F&F. 20% off plus more points in the beauty bank. Yes, please.


----------



## LAJUKU

GingerSnap527 said:


> Just noticed today that Sephora put up the ability to request an e-mail for the palette. Previously that option wasn't there.
> 
> Maybe they are being restocked soon? In time for F&F?



Just signed up thanks, hope they restock soon.. well before the holiday shopping season.


----------



## siworae

I already have one, but am hoping to get a couple more palettes... they would make great gifts or stocking stuffers for Christmas.  I signed up for e-mail notification on Sephora's website, but I wouldn't be surprised if they still don't have any during the f&f sale.


----------



## LVOE__8.7

I signed up for the email alert from sephora & UD.com


----------



## LOREBUNDE

j0ann said:


> Went to the Macy's in Herald Square (NY) today and they were out. I was told by an SA that this one woman bought *6 PALETTES*! I told them they will probably be on eBay. I think it's crazy that there is no limit, I mean, cmon ... 6????? There should be a limit of like 2 per customer since it's in such a high demand.
> 
> Anyway, I left my name and number and they'll contact me tomorrow if there are any in stock.
> 
> That woman


 I agree.  When I purchased BOS 3, I was told only 1 per customer (Ulta).  In fact the sales person actually saw the 3 I had in my basket while I was shopping and walked over to specifically tell me that.


----------



## BagloverBurr

isnt this supposed to be permanent? so will there be more available soon?


----------



## tatianna904

^ UD said it is permanent but they just didn't realize that the demand would be so large so they are doing all that they can to produce more. Macy's stores still have a few floating around and they do charge-sends. I called their customer service and they located one for me.

Based on my experiences with Ulta and Sephora, I really think Urban Decay thought the Book of Shadows 3 would be the bigger seller and they are trying to move those. Normally these palettes sell out quickly but they are readily available in stores and on-line. The associate at Ulta told me UD had them pull the Naked Palettes from the shelf to send back to them and directed me to the BOS3 display. I wanted neutrals but I was considering the BOS3 for the value so I asked her if she thought BOS3 would be gone if I came back in a few days and she said they had a ton of them in the back and sales had declined dramatically on them after the first few days when everyone who wanted one got theirs. Just my theory, but UD seems to be stuck with a ton of BOS3 hoping their followers will go for that since they cannot get the Naked Palette.


----------



## LAJUKU

kellybelly8788 said:


> I signed up for the email alert from sephora & UD.com



Think we have a better chance just calling in everyday to check, e-mail updates may be a few days too late.


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ maybe for Sephora, but UD is doing the email alerts right. You get a private email and chance to buy one palette within 48 hours. It won't show in stock on the web site. YOu have to go through a special link. They are making sure the wait list people are getting a palette.


----------



## lolitablue

i<3handbags said:


> ^^ maybe for Sephora, but UD is doing the email alerts right. You get a private email and chance to buy one palette within 48 hours. It won't show in stock on the web site. YOu have to go through a special link. They are making sure the wait list people are getting a palette.


 
Totally true and better than Sephora!!! I love UD for that!!


----------



## methcat

I went to the sephora on powell in SF and I'm pretty sure the naked palette isn't even on display anymore, but there was a hefty display for the BOS3!

I got mine in August and I'm so glad I did!


----------



## tinazach

i<3handbags said:


> ^^ maybe for Sephora, but UD is doing the email alerts right. You get a private email and chance to buy one palette within 48 hours. It won't show in stock on the web site. YOu have to go through a special link. They are making sure the wait list people are getting a palette.


 

^^^Definitely recommend the UD route. I signed up a few months back & got the private email for my reserved palette last week. Shipping was quick. Still playing around with all the colors. Such a great palette!


----------



## vannymoe

Naked is back in stock on ulta.com. I just ordered one 10 mins ago. Good luck!


----------



## GingerSnap527

No way...I ordered two (one for me, one for mom). I've been hunting this from Doral to Aventura, and she's been hunting it down in Kendall. Haha, this better turn out to be true!

I was trying to wait for Sephora to get some beauty points, but they are playing some kind of crazy game. Watch it become available AFTER the F&F sale is over.


----------



## i<3handbags

Just an FYI, but I would avoid Ulta. I found it in stock before, and placed an order. My order shipped without the palette.


----------



## GingerSnap527

LOL, well it's the only thing I ordered so if I get an empty box I'll let you all know! :lolots:


----------



## vannymoe

Same here! Hopefully we'll receive them ok. Or else, I'll screammmmmmmmm...LOL.


----------



## keodi

I hope you ladies get your palettes!


----------



## BagloverBurr

YAY hope you guys get it. As soon as we move back to the states i will be on the search for a back up


----------



## krazydaisy

I should of waited to get it at ulta instead of macy's. oh well, it's too late! baglover; do you have family in the states where you can order and have them keep it for you until you get back?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Its gone again on Ulta.com


----------



## Tara77

*read the rules before posting again*


----------



## Tara77

Tara77 said:


> *read the rules before posting again*



I hadn't read them thoroughly when I signed up this evening. I just did...my apologies.


----------



## Iluvbags

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Its gone again on Ulta.com


 
OMG wow.  The popularity on this palette is unreal!  I wonder how many Ulta actually stocked for it to see so quickly??


----------



## krazydaisy

It's still showing up on my end http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...urbandecaynaked&categoryId=cat80045 cat940003


----------



## huesofsunday

^ you can add it to the basket but you can't check it out cuz it's already out of stock....


----------



## dani1908

tinazach said:


> ^^^Definitely recommend the UD route. I signed up a few months back & got the private email for my reserved palette last week. Shipping was quick. Still playing around with all the colors. Such a great palette!


 
I went this route and UD sent me the email about 10 mins ago. It's on it's way to me now!!!! Finally!!!! I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## krazydaisy

I am sorry, there is an email notification so you can put your email there


----------



## pink214

It's back up on Ulta.com I just placed my order so get it before it runs out!


----------



## lucabela

^Thanks!  Just placed mine too.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Thanks, I had been reading faithfully on this thread, and finally i was able to place my order as well.  Hopefully I will get a confirm soon that they will send it.  Thanks ladies for a great thread and info.


----------



## fashionaddict89

Still up on Ulta and was able to purchase!! Thanks


----------



## momof2nuts

Thank you . I just placed my order .


----------



## tokidokibaybee

NAKED PALETTE BNIB IS on WWW.ULTA.COM RIGHT NOW !! gET YOURS too late on the bang wagon oh well


----------



## tokidokibaybee

tHANKS LADIES


----------



## Lyanna Stark

UDNP is seriously great value for money. I feel like I don't need to buy other eyeshadows again.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Update: It's still in stock at ULTA


----------



## vannymoe

Just came back from Sephora, the one in Novi, MI. They have a few naked there. Bought one and was able to get 20% off from F&F sales. Just ask for the discount upon checkout! What a bargain!

(now just need to return the one ordered from ulta.com when it comes in).


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

vannymoe said:


> Just came back from Sephora, the one in Novi, MI. They have a few naked there. Bought one and was able to get 20% off from F&F sales. Just ask for the discount upon checkout! What a bargain!
> 
> (now just need to return the one ordered from ulta.com when it comes in).


 
WOW, you are so lucky, just to be able to order the naked palete and than find one and to top it off a disscount.  Don't return the other one sell it on ebay


----------



## BagloverBurr

www.drugstore.com has them up. UD posted it on Face book


----------



## Iluvbags

BagloverBurr said:


> www.drugstore.com has them up. UD posted it on Face book


 
Not anymore.  Geez Louise that was quick


----------



## huesofsunday

Yay I finally ordered mine on ulta  hopefully it comes sooon


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I really wish there was a way to report comments on sephora's site... the reviews have people leaving comments like "email me to buy this" or "email me so I can buy one from you" or "check for some on ebay" as if we didn't need more examples of people jacking the price or taking advantage of others by buying extras.  Ugh!


----------



## sadiarmg

yay! just ordered mine!


----------



## Beenie

bunnymasseuse said:


> i really wish there was a way to report comments on sephora's site... The reviews have people leaving comments like "email me to buy this" or "email me so i can buy one from you" or "check for some on ebay" as if we didn't need more examples of people jacking the price or taking advantage of others by buying extras. Ugh!


 
ewwww!


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> I really wish there was a way to report comments on sephora's site... the reviews have people leaving comments like "email me to buy this" or "email me so I can buy one from you" or "check for some on ebay" as if we didn't need more examples of people jacking the price or taking advantage of others by buying extras. Ugh!


 
I don't like that at all either!

if you are going to try to sell for a profit then fine.  But don't be bold enough to put it on Sephoras website.  Idiots.  Sephora is dumb for not filtering those in the first place.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

LOL I saw that, yes that's too crazy to advertice it in Sephora website.  I am too glad I order mines.  I am just waiting for confirmation.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Iluvbags said:


> I don't like that at all either!
> 
> if you are going to try to sell for a profit then fine.  But don't be bold enough to put it on Sephoras website.  Idiots.  Sephora is dumb for not filtering those in the first place.



But when you make a less than favorable comment about one of their products, they snipe that sh*t like it's an escaped murderer.


----------



## ilvoelv

Still waiting for mine


----------



## ilvoelv

BourgeoisStoner said:


> But when you make a less than favorable comment about one of their products, they snipe that sh*t like it's an escaped murderer.




Exactly. I've left some really honest reviews and they were never posted.


----------



## krinkles597

I'm tempted to sign those people up for spam, but I'll resist.

I ordered a Naked palette off Ulta so hopefully everything arrives in one piece so I don't have to call someone up and argue with them.


----------



## vannymoe

Just an update for the ulta's ppl, just received mine from UPS. So...u should get yours soon.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

krinkles597 said:


> I'm tempted to sign those people up for spam, but I'll resist.
> 
> I ordered a Naked palette off Ulta so hopefully everything arrives in one piece so I don't have to call someone up and argue with them.


^I ordered a SB item from Ulta, packing came well, no damage (though it wasn't the naked palette...).


----------



## krinkles597

^I've heard several stories about how sometimes orders come from Ulta with damaged pieces or missing items, but I guess I should stop worrying about it.
Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## krazydaisy

I've ordered from ulta before and never had problems


----------



## BagloverBurr

yeah my stuff came surrounded by those little bags of air. i wouldnt worry


----------



## huesofsunday

krinkles597 said:


> ^I've heard several stories about how sometimes orders come from Ulta with damaged pieces or missing items, but I guess I should stop worrying about it.
> Thanks for the reassurance!



Actually I'm with you on this one.
Really scared the package gets misplaced or shipped wrongly or something. Have read horrible reviews on their online front and am worried that something goes amiss. Been waiting and searching for this palette for almost a month now so if something does go wrong it's going to be TERRIBLE 

On the flipside it says the package is shipped!!! They gave a tracking number for UPS as well but the number doesn't register? It says "UPS could not locate the shipment details for your request. Please verify your information and try again later." maybe I should wait...


----------



## GingerSnap527

It is going to take a day. The same thing happened to me.


----------



## i<3handbags

I just recently had a series of bad customer service issues with Ulta.com, so I am never ordering from them again. I truly hope nothing goes wrong for any of you.


----------



## huesofsunday

^what happened in your experience with them?


----------



## i<3handbags

It started off when I ordered the Naked palette. I successfully placed my order along with a few items to bump me into free shipping. I used coupon towards the items that qualified.

The next day I checked online to see my status, and in my order summary it was no longer shown as part of my order. My email showed it, so I was not sure what was up. I called their customer service, and the person told me it wasn't going to ship with my order. They would not allow me to cancel my order, even though I only bought the extras for free shipping. I was told all I could do was refuse the order, and when thy got it they would refund me. I didn't want to wait, and figured I would just use the items anyway. I was kind of annoyed at their 'whatever' attitude, but I let it go.

The next day when I got my shipping notice my summary did not show the discount from my coupon. So I called them up again, and the person on the phone was again very 'whatever' and unconcerned about the whole thing. My issue was forwarded on to a department that could do refunds, and that was that. At this point I was annoyed at not only the inconveniences, but also the 'I don't give a crap' attitude of their reps.

I emailed customer service after no credit showed up, and about the attitudes of their reps. A week to a week and a half went by with no response. I finally called them up, and they got the email and attached it to my previous issue with the coupon. I was told that eventually someone would have seen it and responded. Eventually? Could they not have at least acknowledged receipt of the email? It just added to the whole 'I don't care about you as a customer' feel I had been getting all along, and I told her so. She sent me a $25 gift card for my inconvenience through this whole thing. Which you would think would be the end of my issues, right?

I placed an order with the gift card, and spent some money above it. Everything seemed to go fine, and I assumed I would be getting all of my order when I saw the charge from Ulta.com on my online statement. But, when it arrived a palette was missing with a message stating it was out of stock and they could not fulfill it. So why on earth did they charge me for it?

I had to call CS again, and they were very 'whatever' about taking my money and giving me nothing for it (stealing in my book!). I got the 'our system has been having issues blah blah blah' I had heard in previous calls. It was suggested that I have my issue forwarded to be refunded, but I said they were supposed to do that with a coupon I used and I still hadn't seen my money (and it had been weeks). So she didn't even acknowledge that and said she could log into my account and order the palette with the company gift card (it was in stock again, though I don't think I ever saw it go out of stock). I was _really_ not comfortable giving her my password, but I just wanted my palette and to be done with Ulta for good. I did not trust them to refund my money.

I finally got my palette, but as of this day have not seen a refund for the coupon I used. I have dealt with Sephora before, and they have gone above and beyond for me. I feel very appreciated as a customer. Ulta treated me like they could give two sh*** about me. I am not dealing with them ever again.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Oh my,  I am sorry Ulta was so rude to you. I have never had to deal with the CS, since i have only placed one order, but now i am rethinking shopping online with them. 

Luckily we move back to the states in 36 days..and I can shop at * drum roll* SEPHORA!!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

i<3handbags said:


> It started off when I ordered the Naked palette. I successfully placed my order along with a few items to bump me into free shipping. I used coupon towards the items that qualified.
> 
> The next day I checked online to see my status, and in my order summary it was no longer shown as part of my order. My email showed it, so I was not sure what was up. I called their customer service, and the person told me it wasn't going to ship with my order. They would not allow me to cancel my order, even though I only bought the extras for free shipping. I was told all I could do was refuse the order, and when thy got it they would refund me. I didn't want to wait, and figured I would just use the items anyway. I was kind of annoyed at their 'whatever' attitude, but I let it go.
> 
> The next day when I got my shipping notice my summary did not show the discount from my coupon. So I called them up again, and the person on the phone was again very 'whatever' and unconcerned about the whole thing. My issue was forwarded on to a department that could do refunds, and that was that. At this point I was annoyed at not only the inconveniences, but also the 'I don't give a crap' attitude of their reps.
> 
> I emailed customer service after no credit showed up, and about the attitudes of their reps. A week to a week and a half went by with no response. I finally called them up, and they got the email and attached it to my previous issue with the coupon. I was told that eventually someone would have seen it and responded. Eventually? Could they not have at least acknowledged receipt of the email? It just added to the whole 'I don't care about you as a customer' feel I had been getting all along, and I told her so. She sent me a $25 gift card for my inconvenience through this whole thing. Which you would think would be the end of my issues, right?
> 
> I placed an order with the gift card, and spent some money above it. Everything seemed to go fine, and I assumed I would be getting all of my order when I saw the charge from Ulta.com on my online statement. But, when it arrived a palette was missing with a message stating it was out of stock and they could not fulfill it. So why on earth did they charge me for it?
> 
> I had to call CS again, and they were very 'whatever' about taking my money and giving me nothing for it (stealing in my book!). I got the 'our system has been having issues blah blah blah' I had heard in previous calls. It was suggested that I have my issue forwarded to be refunded, but I said they were supposed to do that with a coupon I used and I still hadn't seen my money (and it had been weeks). So she didn't even acknowledge that and said she could log into my account and order the palette with the company gift card (it was in stock again, though I don't think I ever saw it go out of stock). I was _really_ not comfortable giving her my password, but I just wanted my palette and to be done with Ulta for good. I did not trust them to refund my money.
> 
> I finally got my palette, *but as of this day have not seen a refund for the coupon I used*. I have dealt with Sephora before, and they have gone above and beyond for me. I feel very appreciated as a customer. Ulta treated me like they could give two sh*** about me. I am not dealing with them ever again.


 
Still not yet?? Bummer!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

BagloverBurr said:


> Oh my, I am sorry Ulta was so rude to you. I have never had to deal with the CS, since i have only placed one order, but now i am rethinking shopping online with them.
> 
> Luckily we move back to the states in 36 days..and I can shop at * drum roll* SEPHORA!!


 

I can feel your excitement!!


----------



## pie

The ppl who work at Ulta stores also have very "whatever" attitudes.  Must be a sad company to work for or they just have bad HR hiring these awful ppl.


----------



## tokidokibaybee

i<3handbags said:


> It started off when I ordered the Naked palette. I successfully placed my order along with a few items to bump me into free shipping. I used coupon towards the items that qualified.
> 
> The next day I checked online to see my status, and in my order summary it was no longer shown as part of my order. My email showed it, so I was not sure what was up. I called their customer service, and the person told me it wasn't going to ship with my order. They would not allow me to cancel my order, even though I only bought the extras for free shipping. I was told all I could do was refuse the order, and when thy got it they would refund me. I didn't want to wait, and figured I would just use the items anyway. I was kind of annoyed at their 'whatever' attitude, but I let it go.
> 
> The next day when I got my shipping notice my summary did not show the discount from my coupon. So I called them up again, and the person on the phone was again very 'whatever' and unconcerned about the whole thing. My issue was forwarded on to a department that could do refunds, and that was that. At this point I was annoyed at not only the inconveniences, but also the 'I don't give a crap' attitude of their reps.
> 
> I emailed customer service after no credit showed up, and about the attitudes of their reps. A week to a week and a half went by with no response. I finally called them up, and they got the email and attached it to my previous issue with the coupon. I was told that eventually someone would have seen it and responded. Eventually? Could they not have at least acknowledged receipt of the email? It just added to the whole 'I don't care about you as a customer' feel I had been getting all along, and I told her so. She sent me a $25 gift card for my inconvenience through this whole thing. Which you would think would be the end of my issues, right?
> 
> I placed an order with the gift card, and spent some money above it. Everything seemed to go fine, and I assumed I would be getting all of my order when I saw the charge from Ulta.com on my online statement. But, when it arrived a palette was missing with a message stating it was out of stock and they could not fulfill it. So why on earth did they charge me for it?
> 
> I had to call CS again, and they were very 'whatever' about taking my money and giving me nothing for it (stealing in my book!). I got the 'our system has been having issues blah blah blah' I had heard in previous calls. It was suggested that I have my issue forwarded to be refunded, but I said they were supposed to do that with a coupon I used and I still hadn't seen my money (and it had been weeks). So she didn't even acknowledge that and said she could log into my account and order the palette with the company gift card (it was in stock again, though I don't think I ever saw it go out of stock). I was _really_ not comfortable giving her my password, but I just wanted my palette and to be done with Ulta for good. I did not trust them to refund my money.
> 
> I finally got my palette, but as of this day have not seen a refund for the coupon I used. I have dealt with Sephora before, and they have gone above and beyond for me. I feel very appreciated as a customer. Ulta treated me like they could give two sh*** about me. I am not dealing with them ever again.



So they charged you for the palette that was sold out? Also, were you able to get a refund back or dispute it with your bank? Ugh, sorry for the rude customer service!


----------



## i<3handbags

I am not sure if the palette was ever sold out. It was a different one from the Naked palette, it was never shown out of stock online, and when she was looking to what happened she was able to see it in stock. I don't know. I did end up letting her use my account with the company gift card to get the palette, just because I didn't want to go the refund route and get screwed.

Didn't mean to sidetrack this thread! Seeing as how a few sites have become restocked, I wouldn't be surprised if Sephora gets some in soon too.


----------



## 898

Got mine today! Yay!


----------



## VanessaJean

Still want one for my friend.


----------



## Craftress

Hi everyone. Here is an updated on my order from lookfantastic.com. As you all know, maybe some of you, I placed my order for two naked palettes from lookfantastic on oct. 2nd. Since then I have been waiting and waiting for the mailman to delivery the package to me. I wrote two e-mails to lookfantastic asking about my order and why hasn't it arrive yet. It doesn't take that long to fly the damn package to the USA. I even ask them for a confirmation/tracking #. The company say they don't have tracking #. How is that possible? Shipping a package overseas without tracking #. The company keep saying to be patient and it will come soon. Finally, I gave up and wrote them a angry e-mail and threaten them that if I don't get my package this week, I would contact my credit card for fraudulent charges. I was piss. Once I calm down, I started to think maybe the mailman didn't put a notice in my mail box to pick up my package. This wasn't the first time, that the mailman never inform me. I better go down to the post office and ask them about it. What do you know? Lo and behold, my package has been in the post office for the pass week. Here I am, writing an angry e-mail to lookfantastic.com and it wasn't even their fault. Now I feel bad and I am angry at the mailman, who is soooo lazy that he can't even take the elevator to my building and delivery my package. I am not even going to expect that from the mailman, but at least fill out a notice and put it in my mailbox, so I know that my package is at the post office. That is just plain lazy. Right now I don't even know if I should write lookfantastic.com and apologized for my angry e-mail, since they read tons of e-mail everyday and I might give them more to read.???? Comments???


----------



## BagloverBurr

898 your gonna love it!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Craftress said:


> Hi everyone. Here is an updated on my order from lookfantastic.com. As you all know, maybe some of you, I placed my order for two naked palettes from lookfantastic on oct. 2nd. Since then I have been waiting and waiting for the mailman to delivery the package to me. I wrote two e-mails to lookfantastic asking about my order and why hasn't it arrive yet. It doesn't take that long to fly the damn package to the USA. I even ask them for a confirmation/tracking #. The company say they don't have tracking #. How is that possible? Shipping a package overseas without tracking #. The company keep saying to be patient and it will come soon. Finally, I gave up and wrote them a angry e-mail and threaten them that if I don't get my package this week, I would contact my credit card for fraudulent charges. I was piss. Once I calm down, I started to think maybe the mailman didn't put a notice in my mail box to pick up my package. This wasn't the first time, that the mailman never inform me. I better go down to the post office and ask them about it. What do you know? Lo and behold, my package has been in the post office for the pass week. Here I am, writing an angry e-mail to lookfantastic.com and it wasn't even their fault. Now I feel bad and I am angry at the mailman, who is soooo lazy that he can't even take the elevator to my building and delivery my package. I am not even going to expect that from the mailman, but at least fill out a notice and put it in my mailbox, so I know that my package is at the post office. That is just plain lazy. Right now I don't even know if I should write lookfantastic.com and apologized for my angry e-mail, since they read tons of e-mail everyday and I might give them more to read.???? Comments???


 
Don't feel bad. I will be very worried too, and lost my patience. As a company that do international business, they should improve their shipping system for enabling the customers to track the orders, even if that means more expensive shipping. I would prefer a secure shipping than cheap yet uncertain. And about those lazy mailmen in U.S., don't get me started.


----------



## ilvoelv

i<3handbags said:


> I just recently had a series of bad customer service issues with Ulta.com, so I am never ordering from them again. I truly hope nothing goes wrong for any of you.



I got a virus after shopping with their site.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I'm beginning to panic about my order haha...


----------



## cloudzz

I didn't like the palette when it first came out, but somehow I'm in love with it now~ Can't wait to get my hand on one.
However, it seems like we never have anything good in stock in Canada... I went to two sephora the other day and neither has it. A girl at the first sephora I went to told me that they never even got a display palette to begin with, which is just sad.


----------



## mkinny

i<3handbags said:


> I am not sure if the palette was ever sold out. It was a different one from the Naked palette, it was never shown out of stock online, and when she was looking to what happened she was able to see it in stock. I don't know. I did end up letting her use my account with the company gift card to get the palette, just because I didn't want to go the refund route and get screwed.
> 
> Didn't mean to sidetrack this thread! Seeing as how a few sites have become restocked, I wouldn't be surprised if Sephora gets some in soon too.



I know exactly what you're talking about. Their customer service left me a bitter taste in my mouth and I am not planning to buy anything from them ever again. 

I ordered my UDNP back in Sept (Ulta.com did not state that it was sold out) and it automatically came with a de-slick sample that I didn't even want. Anyway, shipping was about $6.00 and I thought "oh well, that's not too bad." Then I got a notification email from Ulta saying that part of my order got canceled, which was the palette. HOWEVER, they still charged me for shipping out the free sample!

So I emailed their Customer Service asking for explanation and that I should be credited for the shipping charge since my main order was canceled and that ANY REASONABLE PERSON would understand where I was coming from.

It's been 2 months since I wrote that email and still no response... honestly at this point, I feel disgusted as they flood my email box with promotion & product sale deals... they seriously need better customer service and communication. It was an extremely disappointing experience!


P.S. By the way I do own a UDNP now. I was on UD's waiting list for 1 1/2 months... but totally worth it than going thru the horrible service with Ulta!!!!


----------



## tawnycat

mkinny said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. Their customer service left me a bitter taste in my mouth and I am not planning to buy anything from them ever again.
> 
> I ordered my UDNP back in Sept (Ulta.com did not state that it was sold out) and it automatically came with a de-slick sample that I didn't even want. Anyway, shipping was about $6.00 and I thought "oh well, that's not too bad." Then I got a notification email from Ulta saying that part of my order got canceled, which was the palette. HOWEVER, they still charged me for shipping out the free sample!
> 
> So I emailed their Customer Service asking for explanation and that I should be credited for the shipping charge since my main order was canceled and that ANY REASONABLE PERSON would understand where I was coming from.
> 
> It's been 2 months since I wrote that email and still no response... honestly at this point, I feel disgusted as they flood my email box with promotion & product sale deals... they seriously need better customer service and communication. It was an extremely disappointing experience!
> 
> 
> P.S. By the way I do own a UDNP now. I was on UD's waiting list for 1 1/2 months... but totally worth it than going thru the horrible service with Ulta!!!!




Yikes


----------



## missliu

mkinny said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. Their customer service left me a bitter taste in my mouth and I am not planning to buy anything from them ever again.
> 
> I ordered my UDNP back in Sept (Ulta.com did not state that it was sold out) and it automatically came with a de-slick sample that I didn't even want. Anyway, shipping was about $6.00 and I thought "oh well, that's not too bad." Then I got a notification email from Ulta saying that part of my order got canceled, which was the palette. HOWEVER, they still charged me for shipping out the free sample!
> 
> So I emailed their Customer Service asking for explanation and that I should be credited for the shipping charge since my main order was canceled and that ANY REASONABLE PERSON would understand where I was coming from.
> 
> It's been 2 months since I wrote that email and still no response... honestly at this point, I feel disgusted as they flood my email box with promotion & product sale deals... they seriously need better customer service and communication. It was an extremely disappointing experience!
> 
> 
> P.S. By the way I do own a UDNP now. I was on UD's waiting list for 1 1/2 months... but totally worth it than going thru the horrible service with Ulta!!!!


 
You should call your credit card company and have them file a report, you'll for sure get your money back that way. That is not right charging you shipping to send out a sample when they cancelled your order.  I shop with them once and it went okay but I'll have to reconsider the next time I want to place an order with them since reading some of your stories.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

mkinny said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. Their customer service left me a bitter taste in my mouth and I am not planning to buy anything from them ever again.
> 
> I ordered my UDNP back in Sept (Ulta.com did not state that it was sold out) and it automatically came with a de-slick sample that I didn't even want. Anyway, shipping was about $6.00 and I thought "oh well, that's not too bad." Then I got a notification email from Ulta saying that part of my order got canceled, which was the palette. HOWEVER, they still charged me for shipping out the free sample!
> 
> So I emailed their Customer Service asking for explanation and that I should be credited for the shipping charge since my main order was canceled and that ANY REASONABLE PERSON would understand where I was coming from.
> 
> It's been 2 months since I wrote that email and still no response... honestly at this point, I feel disgusted as they flood my email box with promotion & product sale deals... they seriously need better customer service and communication. It was an extremely disappointing experience!
> 
> 
> P.S. By the way I do own a UDNP now. I was on UD's waiting list for 1 1/2 months... but totally worth it than going thru the horrible service with Ulta!!!!


 

Oh wow! Does Ulta actually have real people working for the for the online order and CS?? Sounds like these people really need a lot of proper training!


----------



## pie

Can anyone recommend a good Youtube tutorial using this palette?  I got mine two days ago, but I don't love it yet.


----------



## AhCapp

I really love my naked palette. First time I venture into UD and I really love the texture of the eyeshadow. And the 24/7 liner is simply TDF! =)


----------



## Craftress

pie said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Youtube tutorial using this palette?  I got mine two days ago, but I don't love it yet.



Check out makeupgreektv where she does the jennifer love hewitt look with the UDN. I love it.


----------



## Craftress

mkinny said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. Their customer service left me a bitter taste in my mouth and I am not planning to buy anything from them ever again.
> 
> I ordered my UDNP back in Sept (Ulta.com did not state that it was sold out) and it automatically came with a de-slick sample that I didn't even want. Anyway, shipping was about $6.00 and I thought "oh well, that's not too bad." Then I got a notification email from Ulta saying that part of my order got canceled, which was the palette. HOWEVER, they still charged me for shipping out the free sample!
> 
> So I emailed their Customer Service asking for explanation and that I should be credited for the shipping charge since my main order was canceled and that ANY REASONABLE PERSON would understand where I was coming from.
> 
> It's been 2 months since I wrote that email and still no response... honestly at this point, I feel disgusted as they flood my email box with promotion & product sale deals... they seriously need better customer service and communication. It was an extremely disappointing experience!
> 
> 
> P.S. By the way I do own a UDNP now. I was on UD's waiting list for 1 1/2 months... but totally worth it than going thru the horrible service with Ulta!!!!



TBH, you should file a complaint to your credit company for fraudulent charges on your credit card. You did not authorized to be charge for these samples. You only agree to the authorization of the UDN palette. I know it is only 6 bucks, but it is the principle. You cannot let them get away with it. If your credit company refused to help, tell them you would cancel your credit card and go with another company instead. I would do that. First contact ulta and ask to speak to a supervisor. (Write down the names you spoke to and documented the date and time.). Tell them that they should give you a refund or I'll be reporting them to the BBB and my credit company for fraudulent charges. If they refused, go ahead with plan. Most likely, they would give you a refund.


----------



## i<3handbags

mkinny said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. Their customer service left me a bitter taste in my mouth and I am not planning to buy anything from them ever again.
> 
> I ordered my UDNP back in Sept (Ulta.com did not state that it was sold out) and it automatically came with a de-slick sample that I didn't even want. Anyway, shipping was about $6.00 and I thought "oh well, that's not too bad." Then I got a notification email from Ulta saying that part of my order got canceled, which was the palette. HOWEVER, they still charged me for shipping out the free sample!
> 
> So I emailed their Customer Service asking for explanation and that I should be credited for the shipping charge since my main order was canceled and that ANY REASONABLE PERSON would understand where I was coming from.
> 
> It's been 2 months since I wrote that email and still no response... honestly at this point, I feel disgusted as they flood my email box with promotion & product sale deals... they seriously need better customer service and communication. It was an extremely disappointing experience!
> 
> 
> P.S. By the way I do own a UDNP now. I was on UD's waiting list for 1 1/2 months... but totally worth it than going thru the horrible service with Ulta!!!!



Ugh! 

After the stuff with Ulta started I did some Googling, and it looks like quite a number of people have had issues with their CS. I never thought to check them out before ordering, because who hasn't heard of Ulta? I figured they would be just like Sephora. I was so wrong.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Damn, I'm glad I read this thread so that I never make the mistake of ordering from Ulta!


----------



## Aab1983

macys has them in stock i just ordered mine. im so excited ive been waiting to get an email from sephora or ud but found it at macys. go me!!! ha


----------



## Craftress

Aab1983 said:


> macys has them in stock i just ordered mine. im so excited ive been waiting to get an email from sephora or ud but found it at macys. go me!!! ha



Just sold out. That was quick.


----------



## pie

Craftress said:


> Check out makeupgreektv where she does the jennifer love hewitt look with the UDN. I love it.


 
Thanks *craftress. * The video's great, but I'm looking for more of a day look.  Anyone else have a youtube video they can recommend?


----------



## Aab1983

dang that went fast. crazy. i went to ulta and yesterday and they have it in stock but i was scared to buy it from them so i went to the website today to just suck it up and go ahead and order and it was out so then i happened across macys. so maybe they will get more in cause i looked the other day and they were sold


----------



## Lady&theBag

I got my Naked Palette last week and love it!  I never would have purchased if not for you ladies talking about how much you love it so thanks to you all!


----------



## krinkles597

It's been eight days since I placed my NP order and Ulta just now shipped it out.


----------



## pie

^another reason I don't shop at Ulta anymore.


----------



## Aab1983

i ordered from macys yesterday and they it posted that they already shipped it. im so excited about this palette ive been looking at swatches of it online and watching tutorials. makeupbytiffanyd does a really good look with it. so i was sold on it then.


----------



## krazydaisy

macys.com ships really fast, you will get it this week


----------



## tommi_law

Originally Posted by *Craftress* 

 Check out makeupgreektv where she does the jennifer love hewitt look with the UDN. I love it. 
Thanks *craftress. *The video's great, but I'm looking for more of a day look. Anyone else have a youtube video they can recommend?


Yes, check out www.youtube.com/nurberxo. She did a few looks with the UD naked palette. I checked Macy's and Ulta in the stores and online and there are no UD naked palettes available. Ugh!


----------



## vanfall

I have one reserved on UD website. can't order since i dont have american CC even though i would have shipped it to an US adress. =(. grrr.
if anyone still want one then pm me...


----------



## tommi_law

I have one reserved on UD website. can't order since i dont have american CC even though i would have shipped it to an US adress. =(. grrr.
if anyone still want one then pm me... 

vanfall, i don't have the ability to PM you. can i email you instead? if so, what is your email address or if you would prefer mine, i'll post my email address.


----------



## vanfall

alrite post ur email..,


----------



## Aab1983

macys just sent me the tracking number and ups says it will be here tomorrow. so im mega excited. i told my husband how crazy this week has been. finally ordered my palette which i have been wanting and finally go to order my louis vuitton which i have been waiting for for like a month and a half. so needless to say my christmas came early. ha


----------



## tommi_law

vanfall, it is Plerase do not post your email on a public board


----------



## ShoeFanatic

I was in at Sephora last week and was told they were not going to get any more of the Naked in until the first of the year, as they were now concentrating on their holiday
colors..
:cry:


----------



## GingerSnap527

The two palettes I ordered from Ulta came in great condition. No issues with the purchase at all! Yay! So excited!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Woohoo!!


----------



## vanfall

tommi_law said:


> vanfall, it is
> 
> i've now inboxed you on here.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Finally got mines from Ulta  just a little curious, it seems that it has tiny touched spots in two of the eyeshadow, I just hope this was not a returned item, but really can't tell if they were really touched since my box was just sitting outside in the rain where it was soak in water and maybe the case was just squeezed, I am glad that UD storage their cases in plastic boxes.  Also I wonder if they are making this palettes kind of rush because the pallete looks like they were glued uneven in some parts.  Anyways I know that I shouldn't complaint at least I got my pallete.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

No, you have every right to complain.  You paid for it and shouldn't have to settle for an inferior product just because it's in high demand.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Are there any good written (not Youtube) tutorials? Would like to read about some looks, but can't really be watching videos at work!


----------



## Beenie

ShoeFanatic said:


> I was in at Sephora last week and was told they were not going to get any more of the Naked in until the first of the year, as they were now concentrating on their holiday
> colors..
> :cry:


 
That is so stupid when this baby is in such high demand.



Pinkstrawberry said:


> it seems that it has tiny touched spots in two of the eyeshadow, I just hope this was not a returned item, Also I wonder if they are making this palettes kind of rush because the pallete looks like they were glued uneven in some parts. Anyways I know that I shouldn't complaint at least I got my pallete.


 
Like *BourgeoisStoner* said, you have every right to complain and personally, I would rather send it back and wait another month or however long it takes to get a new one if it really does in fact, look used.


----------



## krazydaisy

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Finally got mines from Ulta  just a little curious, it seems that it has tiny touched spots in two of the eyeshadow, I just hope this was not a returned item, but really can't tell if they were really touched since my box was just sitting outside in the rain where it was soak in water and maybe the case was just squeezed, I am glad that UD storage their cases in plastic boxes.  Also I wonder if they are making this palettes kind of rush because the pallete looks like they were glued uneven in some parts.  Anyways I know that I shouldn't complaint at least I got my pallete.



Can you take a picture and let us see? I bought a couple palettes and it looked like it had tiny spots but it was not used at all i can tell bc i work in the cosmetic field. but if it's uneven, that's not good, it's a dud. it's up to you if you want to return the item


----------



## pink214

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Finally got mines from Ulta  just a little curious, it seems that it has tiny touched spots in two of the eyeshadow, I just hope this was not a returned item, but really can't tell if they were really touched since my box was just sitting outside in the rain where it was soak in water and maybe the case was just squeezed, I am glad that UD storage their cases in plastic boxes.  Also I wonder if they are making this palettes kind of rush because the pallete looks like they were glued uneven in some parts.  Anyways I know that I shouldn't complaint at least I got my pallete.


I just got mines too and there aren't any spots on the eyeshadow. They look brand new.


----------



## krinkles597

Well, ladies, the palette came but there are fingerprint marks on Darkhorse.
Edit: AND Whiskey liner looks like it has been used. It's scuffed near the top and has little scratches in it that mine get from taking the cap off.


----------



## Iluvbags

krinkles597 said:


> Well, ladies, the palette came but there are fingerprint marks on Darkhorse.
> Edit: AND Whiskey liner looks like it has been used. It's scuffed near the top and has little scratches in it that mine get from taking the cap off.


 
Oh my goodness how sad.  I guess this is why some brands like MAC discard all returns no matter what.  
Ulta need better quality control.  

I always open up things in the store and inspect it before I buy.  I know it ticks the sales people off but you never know what has been touched or used.  I don't touch any product myself but open stuff check for swipes or fingerprints.

There is no way to do that when you buy online so Ulta should know better.  Please complain to them as soon as possible


----------



## OneShinyface

I love this palette too. I signed up on the UD site for a notification and they sent me an email that said I had 24 hours to decide to purchase. I've had mine for about 3 weeks now and just used it for the first time last weekend. LOVE. IT.

Good luck to all who are trying to get one. You won't be disappointed when it finally arrives.


----------



## krinkles597

Iluvbags said:


> Oh my goodness how sad.  I guess this is why some brands like MAC discard all returns no matter what.
> Ulta need better quality control.
> 
> *I always open up things in the store and inspect it before I buy.  I know it ticks the sales people off* but you never know what has been touched or used.  I don't touch any product myself but open stuff check for swipes or fingerprints.
> 
> There is no way to do that when you buy online so Ulta should know better.  Please complain to them as soon as possible



I know! I was looking at a Dior lipstick in Sephora and the SA came up to me and said "Why are you taking it out???" and when I told her, she snapped, "It shouldn't be used!"

I already complained to Ulta. I haven't used anything yet but I sanitized everything and am contemplating sending it back.


----------



## nooch

My Ulta opened today and they had one!  Now I have one


----------



## lambiepie

Everyone seems so in love with this palette, and I seriously wanted to love it so bad. I tried hard, but it just isn't for me =(

I creased bad with the shadows I used from this. And the next day my eyes were so itchy. This has never happened to me before with any other brand/product. I'm not sensitive/allergic to anything. So I found it really odd. I only own 2 other UD e/s, and I don't recall having a problem with those....? Although I did use them with MAC I'm sure.

Did anyone else have any issues with this palette? Or am I the only one? It sucks because the colors are so gorgeous to look at.


----------



## Beenie

^^ oh my, that should not have happened at all. Did you by any chance use one of the HIGHLY glittery colors and maybe it scratched you or anything? We must figure this out because you need to love the pallete (or else...hahah).


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

krazydaisy said:


> Can you take a picture and let us see? I bought a couple palettes and it looked like it had tiny spots but it was not used at all i can tell bc i work in the cosmetic field. but if it's uneven, that's not good, it's a dud. it's up to you if you want to return the item


 
Thanks ladies for your advice, I will try to take a picture, hopefully my camera lets me zoom it since its not a good picture taker.  I will defently will call Ulta or even returned it if i have to.  I haven't used it even thou I'm curious to try the shadows, but I actually think that soon or later will be available again.


----------



## krazydaisy

lambiepie said:


> Everyone seems so in love with this palette, and I seriously wanted to love it so bad. I tried hard, but it just isn't for me =(
> 
> I creased bad with the shadows I used from this. And the next day my eyes were so itchy. This has never happened to me before with any other brand/product. I'm not sensitive/allergic to anything. So I found it really odd. I only own 2 other UD e/s, and I don't recall having a problem with those....? Although I did use them with MAC I'm sure.
> 
> Did anyone else have any issues with this palette? Or am I the only one? It sucks because the colors are so gorgeous to look at.


have you tried it more than once maybe there's a defect with your palette. i would write to UD to see if tehy changed teh formula of their shadows compared to their previous boxes


----------



## krazydaisy

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Thanks ladies for your advice, I will try to take a picture, hopefully my camera lets me zoom it since its not a good picture taker.  I will defently will call Ulta or even returned it if i have to.  I haven't used it even thou I'm curious to try the shadows, but I actually think that soon or later will be available again.


if your palette is defected, youcan use it and return at your local ulta. since it's defected in the first place, they will have to damage the item and they cannot resell it.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I just wish they will say its defected we'll refund your money and you can keep the palette. (yeah right) 
I will let you all know


----------



## krazydaisy

if it's defected, they will take the item and damage it out and will eventually send it back or throw it away. however, they will not refund you your money and let you keep the palette


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I was so happy that I actually had three georgeous palettes,  UDBOS III, Naked Palete and Too faced Glamourland.  But like I said I can wait for the naked palette


----------



## jerseygirljc

Can anyone tell me where I can find the Urban Decay Naked Palette in Manhattan?

Thanks


----------



## lambiepie

Beenie said:


> ^^ oh my, that should not have happened at all. Did you by any chance use one of the HIGHLY glittery colors and maybe it scratched you or anything? We must figure this out because you need to love the pallete (or else...hahah).





krazydaisy said:


> have you tried it more than once maybe there's a defect with your palette. i would write to UD to see if tehy changed teh formula of their shadows compared to their previous boxes




I've actually only ever did one look with it. =(

 When I first got it (when it first came out), I only swatched the colors. I thought they were all so gorgeous! I wasn't really wearing neutrals at the time though.

 Fast forward to 2 days before halloween and I decided to do a look using this palette only. No other shadows. I also used TFSI (which I always use).

The end of the day, I was creased! I couldn't believe it! I never ever crease. So I washed it all off and went to bed. Next day, my lids were kind of itchy =/ That never happens so the only thing I thought was, is it this palette?

They didn't get red or blotchy (thank god), but they did itch. I will have to take a look at what the names of the shadows were to post it for you gals. I believe I used 3 of them.....


----------



## BagloverBurr

lambiepie said:


> I've actually only ever did one look with it. =(
> 
> When I first got it (when it first came out), I only swatched the colors. I thought they were all so gorgeous! I wasn't really wearing neutrals at the time though.
> 
> Fast forward to 2 days before halloween and I decided to do a look using this palette only. No other shadows. I also used TFSI (which I always use).
> 
> The end of the day, I was creased! I couldn't believe it! I never ever crease. So I washed it all off and went to bed. Next day, my lids were kind of itchy =/ That never happens so the only thing I thought was, is it this palette?
> 
> They didn't get red or blotchy (thank god), but they did itch. I will have to take a look at what the names of the shadows were to post it for you gals. I believe I used 3 of them.....




Oh no!! maybe it got mad at you for using TFSI lol j/k  Sorry it irritated your eyes


----------



## krinkles597

I'm having a problem with these creasing as well. I used the mini primer potion included in the set, got a creased mess at the end of the day, and attributed it to my oily lids even though I usually don't get oily in the winter.
I was about to go out and buy TFSI, so it's good I checked this forum first.


----------



## i<3handbags

I have oily lids and these never crease on me.


----------



## terebina786

i<3handbags said:


> I have oily lids and these never crease on me.


 
Me too but I got the palette when it first came out... Maybe they're having some QC issues.


----------



## Beenie

i<3handbags said:


> I have oily lids and these never crease on me.


 
Me too. These are so amazing for me and last in 90+ degree Florida humidity from morning until well into the night.


----------



## nooch

Naked Palette or Too Faced Natural Eye?  Got them both, haven't used either, only planning on keeping one (unless someone can give me a compelling reason to keep both).


----------



## lambiepie

BagloverBurr said:


> Oh no!! *maybe it got mad at you for using TFSI lol j/k * Sorry it irritated your eyes




Ahahaha! Maybe it did! lol. 

 I have been using TFSI for a looooong time! I love it! But these shadows, they just don't work for me I guess. I don't have oily lids either. So idk...? It's seriously a mystery! lol.

Maybe my lids are just used to MAC!


----------



## krazydaisy

macy's harolds square has one palette left and the macy's in queens has 5 left.


----------



## h0neylyn

^ Does Macy's do charge send?


----------



## krazydaisy

h0neylyn said:


> ^ Does Macy's do charge send?


As long as you have a Macy's card. some may not ask if you have one


----------



## h0neylyn

krazydaisy said:


> As long as you have a Macy's card. some may not ask if you have one



Thanks! I'll give them a call. Hope they still have them in stock!


----------



## keodi

^
good luck! I hope you get your hands on one..


----------



## gabsz7

plz let me know if you hear the palette is available online and where!  thanks!


----------



## Tracy

gabsz7 said:


> plz let me know if you hear the palette is available online and where!  thanks!



Do Not spam this thread with duplicate posts!


----------



## gabsz7

*last warning- do not ask the same question 5-6 times in a row, it's rude and it's considered "spam".  Thanks!*


----------



## ilvoelv

^^ I called several macys in NYC and they said they were all sold out


----------



## Nat

Finally ordered the Naked Palette today. Can't wait to get it


----------



## BagloverBurr

Aww-- I wish they would get their act together with this palette


----------



## kelkirk

woot woot!!  just got one off ulta.  looks like they're all SO again though.  hopefully mine was in stock


----------



## Nat




----------



## lolitablue

I keep asking my SA at the local Sephora inside JCPenney and she is clueless as to when it will come out!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Hey gals!  I heard about this pallette just now.  Where have I been?  Yes I've called a few Sephora's and Macy's and obviously they are all sold out.  Please PM if you know any other places that are selling this.  TIA!!


----------



## ilvoelv

Nat said:


> Finally ordered the Naked Palette today. Can't wait to get it



From where??


----------



## merekat703

A friend got one for her and one for me at sephora today and 20% off it!!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

I was in at a Sephora in Las Vegas last week. I asked the sales person if there were any left, she 
replied 'sure, we just got some in yesterday'..
she came back a few minutes later and said she was  told they all sold out in a few hours
;(
I know their having a VIB sale from the 11-15th..
everything is 20%..
I got the VIB card/pass in the mail.


----------



## Nat

Nat said:


> Finally ordered the Naked Palette today. Can't wait to get it





ilvoelv said:


> From where??




Here you go: http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/

They're UK based, but they ship worldwide


----------



## Nat

Forgot to add, this is what BeautyBay said on Twitter yesterday, so better be quick: "it's limited stock so people better start loving it now! over half the stock sold out yesterday!"


----------



## ilvoelv

^ thanks nat!! Just picked up 4 of them! They will make great stocking stuffers.. (if they don't end up on ebay by unappreciative family members...)


----------



## Nat

^ Oh, that's great! You're welcome!


----------



## jpeltz1

Nat said:


> Here you go: http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/
> 
> They're UK based, but they ship worldwide


 
Thank you so much Nat! I got one too


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nat said:


> Here you go: http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/
> 
> They're UK based, but they ship worldwide


 
Just ordered some for myself and my sisters! Thank you sooooooooooo much Nat!!!!


----------



## Nat

That's awesome, guys! Glad I could help!!


----------



## lawchick

I'm so frustrated.  I ordered it (Thanks *Nat*!) online thanks to Nat.  Then I called my local Ulta and they just got a shipment in today.  I'm trying to cancel my online order at Beautybay but I can't do it online without a UK phone number and I can't call them either because I'm at work and I can't call the UK from work.  I guess I just bought an early gift for someone.  I have to figure out who to give this to.  Probably my mom.


----------



## lawchick

Ulta in the Howe bout Arden shopping center in Sacramento got some this morning for anyone interested.  They sold out in a matter of hours last time.  I just got back and they still have some.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jpeltz1 said:


> Thank you so much Nat! I got one too





HeartMyMJs said:


> Just ordered some for myself and my sisters! Thank you sooooooooooo much Nat!!!!





Nat said:


> That's awesome, guys! Glad I could help!!


I'm thinking the website needs to thank Nat too 

Got some great biz going on if they still have Naked palettes at this point in time!


----------



## cloudzz

Nat said:


> Here you go: http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/
> 
> They're UK based, but they ship worldwide



Oh I love you Nat!!!! Sephora in Toronto never have Naked palette in stock!! I just ordered two for myself and my bff! Can't wait to lay my hands on them!!!


----------



## Swanky

Got one at my Ulta today!
They got 4 in; I took 1, 3 are left.  It came w/ sample of the primer.
Checked Sephora yesterday, he said they haven't had it in months.

Also, mine isn't perfect.  I see a couple of minor smudges.


----------



## ilvoelv

http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/

Sold out!!


----------



## ilvoelv

Nat, thanks again


----------



## cloudzz

ilvoelv said:


> http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/
> 
> Sold out!!



Got them just in time!
Thanks Nat~~~!!!!!!!


----------



## Nat

My pleasure, girls!! Sold out already, huh?  Hopefully we'll receive our palettes soon!


----------



## gga

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Got one at my Ulta today!
> They got 4 in; I took 1, 3 are left.  It came w/ sample of the primer.
> Checked Sephora yesterday, he said they haven't had it in months.
> 
> Also, mine isn't perfect.  I see a couple of minor smudges.



I got one for me and one for a bestie, both from Ulta.  Both had minor smudges.  Neither looked used, but both looked smudged in a couple of places, almost like they were at the bottom of a huge stack of stuff heavy enough to push the top of the palette against the shadows, maybe?

Anyway, I was able to order mine thanks to the eagle eyes who so generously share their spotting skills here.  Thanks, you guys!


----------



## jchiara

ilvoelv said:


> ^ thanks nat!! Just picked up 4 of them! They will make great stocking stuffers.. (if they don't end up on ebay by unappreciative family members...)



Really?  Jealous.  Ulta has been sold out and so far, UD has not contacted me that they are back in stock (even though I put myself on their 'contact me when it's back in stock' list).....


----------



## Swanky

not all Ulta's are sold out, I bought one yesterday.


----------



## lawchick

Ulta has been sold out online but the stores are still getting shipments periodically.  Call your local Ulta stores to find out when they get theirs.  Mine gets shipments Friday mornings.  I went in one Saturday and was told they got 15 the day before and sold all of them that day.  I called the next Friday but they didn't get any.  I called again the following Friday, yesterday, and they had some in.  I was able to snag one.  Just be persistent and call as soon as they open on their stock day.  They were still unloading the shipment when I called!


----------



## cloudzz

To those who ordered on beautybay~ what does your order status say? My order status says "awaiting stock". As they sold out on the Naked Palette soon after I placed my order, I'm really worried that even though I managed to place my order, there weren't enough palette for me. ush: Also, does anyone know how long it usually takes for them to ship the order?
Thanks~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Nat

Oh no *cloudzz*, hopefully they'll get new stock soon! 

You could always shoot them an email and ask if they will be getting new stock soon. This is wat I found on their website: 

At BeautyBay.com, we only charge you for goods once we dispatch the items you've ordered. If there are any items on your order which are not in stock, you will not be charged for them until we actually dispatch them to you. If for some reason, we can't fulfil your order, you'll be notified either by email or telephone.


----------



## lawchick

Mine says the same.


----------



## ilvoelv

Mine says, 
We`re happy to confirm to you that the following was despatched on 12 Nov 1

My CC hasn't been charged yet


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My email confirmation  also says despatched Nov. 14.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ does that mean its been mailed out? Do they usually email a tracking #?


----------



## cloudzz

Thanks everyone~ Awww I haven't received anything from them beside the receipt... I think I'll check again tomorrow. Hopefully everything's gonna turn out fine. I wanted the naked palette so badly!


----------



## ilvoelv

I just saw the charge on my CC statement


----------



## **shoelover**

anyone know if this will be coming back in stock in the UK?


----------



## Nat

^ Looks like it, according to this tweet today:

The naked palette sold out (again) over the weekend! Fear not though, we're expecting more soon! Watch this space! x

http://twitter.com/#!/beautybay


----------



## cloudzz

My order status has been changed to dispatched&#65374;!!!!!


----------



## Nat

Woo hoo!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^Congrats to those who scored!!  I can't wait!


----------



## kasmom

It's been months I don't follow anything makeup related but as soon as I started read up on forums this is what I ran into. All this talk about people can't find it made me want it more. So a few phone calls to sephora withing a 50 miles radius.... I found one!!! I have my husband pick it up for me with the VIP 20% .


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilvoelv said:


> I just saw the charge on my CC statement


 
Me too!!


----------



## jpeltz1

HeartMyMJs said:


> Me too!!


 
Me 3! Dispatched on 11/12


----------



## kelkirk

Keep checking Ulta.com ladies!!  I randomly checked last week after someone posted that they got one and it was in stock!  i checked out super fast and by the time I was done they were SO but can't hurt to check right ?!  It's out for delivery now...can't wait!!


----------



## kasmom

Last night when DH picked up my palette, he said there's plenty of them.


----------



## AhCapp

I picked up the palette for my friend at Sephora here in Singapore. I mean, we are having a 2nd shipment even here in Singapore! 

So I think they are releasing more palettes again. Not to worry my friends. =)


----------



## BagloverBurr

I need them to, I want to get a backup!


----------



## nooch

I just started using mine the other day and I'm already spazzing over what happens when I run out.  I don't even wear makeup every day - I'm never going to run out.  But oh, am I spazzing.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ ughhhh I can't wait to get mine!!! I asked for a tracking # but they said they don't have one.. I'm so impatient!!


----------



## h0neylyn

So happy, I was able to snag one at my local Ulta! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## nastasja

oh yay had to go to sephora today for something else and saw stacks of the palette at the counter. they said they just got a huge shipment yesterday. score!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

killerlife said:


> oh yay had to go to sephora today for something else and saw stacks of the palette at the counter. They said they just got a huge shipment yesterday. Score!



where??!!


----------



## miamialli

killerlife said:


> oh yay had to go to sephora today for something else and saw stacks of the palette at the counter. they said they just got a huge shipment yesterday. score!



yes, where??


----------



## northernbelle33

The Ulta in Lake Grove, NY had 4 out on display last night.  I was tempted to buy it, but I'd rather buy it at Sephora and get my points.


----------



## bip71

Don't know if anyone is from Ohio but the Ulta at Easton in Columbus had them in stock today!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

This is still so high up on my list, but I have the NYC and Alice in Wonderland BOS, so can I really justify it?! (plus it's impossible to get in Germany and all the e-tailers are out of stock)


----------



## misstrine85

I got it in the mail yesterday, and even though I had been working for 16 hours, I had to swatch Sidecar. I never tried a primer before, crazy I know, so I swatched Sidecar both with and without primer.

This morning when I woke up, Sidecar with primer was still almost perfekt, while Sidecar alone was completely gone. And this was after a night of snuggling and a night where I went to the bathroom twice (and therefore washed my hands twice).

Im very impressed and amazed!


----------



## tawnycat

misstrine85 said:


> I got it in the mail yesterday, and even though I had been working for 16 hours, I had to swatch Sidecar. I never tried a primer before, crazy I know, so I swatched Sidecar both with and without primer.
> 
> This morning when I woke up, Sidecar with primer was still almost perfekt, while Sidecar alone was completely gone. And this was after a night of snuggling and a night where I went to the bathroom twice (and therefore washed my hands twice).
> 
> Im very impressed and amazed!




The primer is amazing!! I won't put on Eyeshadow without any longer.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I agree about the PP


----------



## jennyx0

I want one so bad! The SA at (Seattle) Sephora said they should have some in by Christmas...


----------



## ilvoelv

Has anyone received their order from beauty bay?


----------



## jpeltz1

ilvoelv said:


> Has anyone received their order from beauty bay?


 
Not yet  but I was able to get one at my local Ulta this morning. The manager there said that they were only getting shipments of 4 at a time...no wonder it is so hard to get one!


----------



## lawchick

ilvoelv said:


> Has anyone received their order from beauty bay?


 Nope


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilvoelv said:


> Has anyone received their order from beauty bay?


 
^^Still waiting. :wondering


----------



## cloudzz

ilvoelv said:


> Has anyone received their order from beauty bay?



Still waiting as well~ 
I went to my local sephora again this friday and all of them were still out~. So glad that I got mine.


----------



## charliefarlie

**shoelover** said:


> anyone know if this will be coming back in stock in the UK?



I picked one up Yesterday in Boots @ Westfield They had quite a few out.


----------



## scarlet555

I called Sephora and they had 4, they couldn't hold any, so by the time I got someone to get it for me, I physically couldn't go, there were only 2, less than 30 min they are vanishing! So officially, I got one! Only one left... probably gone by the time the hour is out. Why not make a whole bunch, Urban Decay?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am sure it will calm down after the holidays. I guess the wanted to hype it to make it more coveted?


----------



## ShoeFanatic

scarlet555 said:


> I called Sephora and they had 4, they couldn't hold any, so by the time I got someone to get it for me, I physically couldn't go, there were only 2, less than 30 min they are vanishing! So officially, I got one! Only one left... probably gone by the time the hour is out. *Why not make a whole bunch, Urban Decay*?



I was told by an employee of  Sephora that UD  had no idea
the palette would be so successful..that they actually ran out of the ingredients to make it..
and can only make a little at a time and send them out accordingly..
By this spring, she said they'll be back and as a regular Urban Decay item..
she also said it was the best selling palette ever in the past 6 years..


----------



## lawchick

I'm so glad to hear it is going to be a regular item.  I love mine.  The colors are all so wearable, I know that I will wear every single color in the pallette.  I definitely see myself repurchasing this palette in the future.


----------



## BagloverBurr

That is amazing news! I am waiting till its more available before I buy mine since I already have one. I dont want someone to go  without lol


----------



## Beenie

Wow, I cannot believe there are still so many people waiting for them. I was SO lucky when I got mine. I hope everyone gets one sooner rather than later. I have been stalking my Sephora for it still, just in case so I can let you all know if I see one.


----------



## 898

Got mines!!! Yay!


----------



## lolitablue

898 said:


> Got mines!!! Yay!


 
Congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## jayhawkgirl

My Ulta said that they would have them tomorrow and would hold one for me!


----------



## krinkles597

Well, I've had some time to get a feel for this palette now. I really like it - it's $44 well spent. The only thing that I don't like is how glittery Sidecar is and that my PP appears to be a dud. It just doesn't work. I've tried it:
Put on thickly
Put on thinly
Working quickly
Giving it some time to dry
With a mattifying gel
But no luck. Normal creasing within 2 hours just as if I hadn't used anything at all.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

If anyone knows where I can get one in the Los Angeles area, please drop me a PM..
Thanks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Anyone who ordered from BeautyBay get theirs yet?? Still waiting.


----------



## bebeexo

Usually orders from the UK take around 2-3 weeks to arrive, I wouldn't worry about it yet.


----------



## jpeltz1

HeartMyMJs said:


> Anyone who ordered from BeautyBay get theirs yet?? Still waiting.


 
Still waiting here too. Emailed them this morning and was told that I needed to wait 20 working days from date of dispatch in order to file a claim. 

Here's to hoping that my first order with them won't be my last!


----------



## joyeaux

I got one! I got one! Went by Ulta on a fluke and they'd gotten some in stock that morning... I got the last one! Happy Thanksgiving to me!  Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## **shoelover**

charliefarlie said:


> I picked one up Yesterday in Boots @ Westfield They had quite a few out.


oooh...thank you...the hunt begins


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jpeltz1 said:


> Still waiting here too. Emailed them this morning and was told that I needed to wait 20 working days from date of dispatch in order to file a claim.
> 
> Here's to hoping that my first order with them won't be my last!


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Nat

Can't believe it's taking this long to arrive. I know I'm impatient, but usually packages from the UK arrive at my house within a week and it has been 2 weeks now.

I've read on BeautyBay's Facebook page we're not the only ones who are waiting. Not sure if this is normal procedure since this was my first order with them, but I don't think I'm ever gonna order from them again.

Sorry guys, I had no idea it would take so long!


----------



## BagloverBurr

BOO I hate waiting forever for things to arrive in the mail


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I've been waiting to find one since summer! 
There's not many places in Canada I could find them. Although, I was in Seattle for a couple of days, they were also completely sold out at all the Sephora locations I checked!


----------



## cloudzz

Pinkcaviar said:


> I've been waiting to find one since summer!
> There's not many places in Canada I could find them. Although, I was in Seattle for a couple of days, they were also completely sold out at all the Sephora locations I checked!



Hi I ordered an extra for my friend but she wasn't really interested in it (LOL I know, what a surprise!). If you're in Toronto and can come to downtown to pick it up, I can sell it to you for the price I paid to beautybay + duty if the custom charged me for it. But I guess you're in Vancouver~.


----------



## ilvoelv

^^ Nat, I haven't received my order either..


----------



## jpeltz1

Nat said:


> Sorry guys, I had no idea it would take so long!


 
Not your fault Nat!


----------



## xlovely

If anyone sees it in stock in the LA/OC area or online please PM me!


----------



## domates

xlovely said:


> If anyone sees it in stock in the LA/OC area or online please PM me!



I second that


----------



## LVOE__8.7

I can't find one ANYWHERE!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Nat said:


> Can't believe it's taking this long to arrive. I know I'm impatient, but usually packages from the UK arrive at my house within a week and it has been 2 weeks now.
> 
> I've read on BeautyBay's Facebook page we're not the only ones who are waiting. Not sure if this is normal procedure since this was my first order with them, but I don't think I'm ever gonna order from them again.
> 
> Sorry guys, I had no idea it would take so long!


 
It's okay Nat!  It's not your fault!  My palete was dispatched on the 14th of November.


----------



## krazydaisy

Macy's at Queens Center mall has 3 in stock. temecula, ca has 4 in stock too


----------



## krazydaisy

Macy's at Glendale Galliera, Sun Valley, Stoneridge Mall all has 2 each


----------



## krazydaisy

There's two at Lenox square too in GA! I had my friend look up the locations for everyone here, I hope you're able to get one


----------



## lawchick

Aww, you are so awesome *krazydaisy*.    I hope you have wonderful shopping karma.  I got mine so I hope these other palettes go to TPF members who have been searching.


----------



## amusingten

krazydaisy said:


> Macy's at Glendale Galliera, Sun Valley, Stoneridge Mall all has 2 each




As of today?!


----------



## amusingten

I called the Macy's at the Glendale Galleria and they said they didn't have any- they said they didn't get any today


----------



## flsurfergirl3

so jealous! i want one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluejinx

I just got it (via an AMAZING lady on this forum) and its amazing!! I love love love love love it!!


----------



## krazydaisy

they must have sold out quick because i had called earlier 2PM


----------



## Oogolly

Anyone in the Houston know of a secret stash some where PM me!


----------



## Eimii

Trying to find the Naked Palette for my mother for christmas!
Suprisingly, it was readily available at my local (small) boots in the UK, but I went last week and a SA said they had none left because someone came in and bought all they had  She said it was about 30....

I'm going to a bigger store at the mall at the weekend and I HOPE there's one there.. they are sold out on the online store!


----------



## krazydaisy

she bought 30 of them? how selfish they will most likely end up on the ebay


----------



## skydive nikki

UGH!  It is really upsetting me that people are snatching these up just to sell.  That is rotten.  I know that some may say that is the "American way", but I don't like it. The Sephora Salesgirl said a couple came in and bought out their stock after buying 15 from another Sephora.  I called 30 stores and tracked 1 down just now.  Drove 35 min each way to get it, but hopefully it is worth it. Good luck ladies!


----------



## miamialli

i hope all the people snatching them to sell get stuck with them and get burned by seller fees!


----------



## quimby

At my Sephora, there's a sign that limits purchases to 3, I think. there's also a paper mockup of the palette in the trial area. Haha.

Eagerly waiting to get mine!


----------



## cloudzz

I'm surprised that they let people to buy that many while others are so eager just to have their hands on one! I've been looking for them without any luck until the beautybay order (which has yet to arrive). I noticed yesterday though that our Sephora got a new display palette, must meant that they've had some shipment coming in!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^ I know!  I asked the lady how they could let someone buy that many?  It is soooo obvious that they plan on selling them.   They really need to put a limit on how many someone buys.    I really hope all the sellers who bought this to make a dime gets stuck with their inventory. I know this kinda defeats the whole purpose, but I want to buy a few and sell them on ebay for retail just to mess with the hogs, but that would make it hard for people to get it at the store, and I don't want to do that.

 On the other hand, I was reassured  that they will be getting more and it is not a limited edition item.


----------



## lolitablue

skydive nikki said:


> ^^ I know! I asked the lady how they could let someone buy that many? It is soooo obvious that they plan on selling them. They really need to put a limit on how many someone buys. I really hope all the sellers who bought this to make a dime gets stuck with their inventory. I know this kinda defeats the whole purpose, but I want to buy a few and sell them on ebay for retail just to mess with the hogs, but that would make it hard for people to get it at the store, and I don't want to do that.
> 
> On the other hand, I was reassured that they will be getting more and it is *not a limited edition item*.


 

True just HTF!!!!


----------



## alexandra28

I saw many at Ulta. I was able to purchase one for a christmas gift this year.


----------



## skydive nikki

One more thing.....the cs girl at Sephora said they are making this a staple in their collection and as soon as they can make more they will be stocked all the time!


----------



## joyeaux

quimby said:


> At my Sephora, there's a sign that limits purchases to 3, I think. there's also a paper mockup of the palette in the trial area. Haha.
> 
> Eagerly waiting to get mine!



Good for them! I got mine at Ulta and I totally believe they should do the same thing... sort of like the Cosmetics outlets. So not fair for the people that just want to try the palette! 

ETA: SO glad to hear that it's not LE! I think this will be my eyeshadow staple from now on.


----------



## yellowparker04

I finally got one today at my local ULTA. I kept going in randomly to see if any were in stock so I finally asked the girl if they knew when they would be getting any in and she said to check back Tuesday because that's when they get their shipments. I went in today around 2:30 and sure enough they had 4 in stock!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Yay!!!  All the stores I called yesterday said they were all getting shipments, although the one Ulta or Sephora said they were only getting 4.  I tried mine today and I love it.  Definitely will be a staple.


----------



## miumiu8586

can people please post which stores/ulta they are seeing the palette so others can have a chance of getting one? I randomly check this thread to see if one of my local stores might have one.


----------



## cloudzz

I hate having to ask this again... Has anyone who ordered from beautybay got their palettes? It has been a bit over half a month now and still nothing showed up in my mailbox. I'm starting to worry a little especially when there is no tracking no.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

cloudzz said:


> I hate having to ask this again... Has anyone who ordered from beautybay got their palettes? It has been a bit over half a month now and still nothing showed up in my mailbox. I'm starting to worry a little especially when there is no tracking no.



Still waiting ;(.  No tracking info either.


----------



## skydive nikki

miumiu8586 said:


> can people please post which stores/ulta they are seeing the palette so others can have a chance of getting one? I randomly check this thread to see if one of my local stores might have one.



I only found 1 out of 30 stores.  The Ultas all said to call Wednesday and Thursdays when the shipments come in, and if they do, they can hold 1.  They might have different shipments dates where you are, so I would call them.


----------



## yellowparker04

^^I second calling your Ulta store to see which day they get in their shipments. My Ulta said they get theirs on Tuesday so they dont seem to all have the same day.


----------



## Beenie

I was shocked to see at Sephora AND Ulta that there was not even a tester of the palette and just a picture with a note saying UD is trying to make more. Gosh, I hope everyone who wants one gets one soon. I am so lucky to have the opportunity to get one. I promise to post here if I see one in my area.


----------



## domates

Sephora @ Santa Monica Promenade said they were getting shipments next week. Hurry up, ladies!


----------



## xlovely

^Ooh will they hold one for me now?

ETA: I just called them and they said they won't get any until 2011


----------



## domates

xlovely said:


> ^Ooh will they hold one for me now?
> 
> ETA: I just called them and they said they won't get any until 2011



i was there yesterday and they said they JUST ran out of it and were expecting a new shipment in a couple of weeks. 2011 is just a couple of weeks away. i'd keep checking if i were you  i was lucky enough to find one on ebay for the retail price


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^For those gals who ordered from BeautyBay.com.  I emailed customer service and asked about my order.  This is their response...
_
"We are sorry to hear you have not yet received your order.  We do endeavor to deliver within the timescales advised on the website; however from time to time there can be unexpected delays during transit that is beyond our control.  Unfortunately, due to strict Royal Mail guidelines, we cannot make a non-delivery claim until 20 working days have passed from day of dispatch. Therefore, please allow a further 6 working days for your order to arrive. If your order has not arrived after this time has passed, please contact us again and we will be able to proceed with a lost order claim."_

Keep fingers and toes crossed that it didn't get lost.


----------



## BagloverBurr

BOO on UD for not making to more available. I hope its not like a marketing tool


----------



## jpeltz1

HeartMyMJs said:


> ^^^For those gals who ordered from BeautyBay.com. I emailed customer service and asked about my order. This is their response...
> 
> _"We are sorry to hear you have not yet received your order. We do endeavor to deliver within the timescales advised on the website; however from time to time there can be unexpected delays during transit that is beyond our control. Unfortunately, due to strict Royal Mail guidelines, we cannot make a non-delivery claim until 20 working days have passed from day of dispatch. Therefore, please allow a further 6 working days for your order to arrive. If your order has not arrived after this time has passed, please contact us again and we will be able to proceed with a lost order claim."_
> 
> Keep fingers and toes crossed that it didn't get lost.


 
Same email that I got back when I emailed them (except mine was to wait 11 more days).


----------



## nooch

I was at Sephora today and the SA was saying how they had some manufacturing problems and there wouldn't be any more til January.  But I am not sure I buy that, she looked like she was trying to think fast so I didn't leave the store, haha.


----------



## ilvoelv

Still haven't received mine from beautybay.. Almost 20 days now


----------



## declaredbeauty

Wow! I hope you ladies receive it soon. I wonder if it's an actual shipping problem or *maybe* they thought they were going to receive it themselves but didn't.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ I was thinking the same thing.. I hope I receive it soon


----------



## 8seventeen19

xlovely said:


> ^Ooh will they hold one for me now?
> 
> ETA: I just called them and they said they won't get any until 2011



This is what Sephora told me yesterday.. but they told me March or April. I am on all the wait lists that I can think of. I definitely will not be paying Ebay prices. I am so late on the trend for this one but it looks beautiful!


----------



## spylove22

I had one reserved for me yesterday at sephora but I purchased it somewhere else, so you may be able to get one if you call sephora at garden state plaza, nj.


----------



## 8seventeen19

spylove22 said:


> I had one reserved for me yesterday at sephora but I purchased it somewhere else, so you may be able to get one if you call sephora at garden state plaza, nj.



They do charge sends at Sephora? I am in TX.


----------



## Designer_Love

I got my Naked palette today at Sephora. I just happened to stop in while doing some Christmas shopping. While i was looking around someone asked me if they could help me find something and i said that i doubted they had it but did they have the naked palette? To my shock and happiness she said we sure do. She went over and got me one, which happened to be the last one on the shelf. She told me they had just got them in a few days ago and that this was the last one, she also told me as soon as they come in they sell out. So apparently Sephora is getting them in, you just have to catch them at the right time. For those who want it i highly recommend checking out your local Sephora every now and again, you might just run into one.


----------



## lucabela

Received my palettes from Beautybay.com today.  In perfect condition.  Hope everyone receives theirs soon.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lucabela said:


> Received my palettes from Beautybay.com today. In perfect condition. Hope everyone receives theirs soon.


 
I sure hope so!!  I'm glad you got yours.


----------



## ilvoelv

^^ praying it didn't get lost!! I want mine so bad! xx


----------



## cloudzz

I'm literally checking my mail twice everyday. Hope I'm gonna get mine soon!


----------



## lawchick

I ordered from Beautybay and didn't get mine.  I'm worried because I emailed them about it on Friday and they didn't respond.  The day after I purchased the palette I emailed them to try to cancel the order and they responded right away saying they already shipped it.  I think it's odd that this time they haven't responded.  I'm holding out hope since some of you got yours.


----------



## lucabela

I'm on the west coast (US) and ordered Nov 12th.  I don't think anyone has anything to worry about.  My palettes came very nicely packaged to prevent shipping damage.  I have no idea what took them so long to get it to us, but the company seems very legit.  I wouldn't be surprised if you get yours tomorrow.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.  It's worth the wait.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ Just got mine!! Beautifully packaged everything was perfect!


----------



## krazydaisy

hope everyone gets theirs soon!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

ilvoelv said:


> ^ Just got mine!! Beautifully packaged everything was perfect!


 
Yay!!  I can't wait for mine!


----------



## terebina786

Canadian girls... some of the Shoppers Drug Marts are carrying UD now and I found a couple of palettes in one in Toronto (BCE Place)... I bought one for a gift... so it might be worth it to check your Shoppers!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I'm late to the game... I just got mine yesterday!!!! I went into Ulta, and I asked if they had one. The manager said that she was sorry, but they didn't. Then... she said, "Well... just wait one sec."  So, she went to the back and she brought one out. She said that someone on the waitlist hadn't come in to claim it. It was supposed to go to the next person down on the waitlist, but she gave it to ME!!!!   She said because I was such a regular customer, she'd let me have it!  I am so excited.


----------



## cloudzz

terebina786 said:


> Canadian girls... some of the Shoppers Drug Marts are carrying UD now and I found a couple of palettes in one in Toronto (BCE Place)... I bought one for a gift... so it might be worth it to check your Shoppers!



Wow that's great news! Do you know which shoppers carry UD? I just checked out quite a few Shoppers last weekend during the extra redemption. None carried it.


----------



## lavenderspice

I love my ud naked palette


----------



## terebina786

cloudzz said:


> Wow that's great news! Do you know which shoppers carry UD? I just checked out quite a few Shoppers last weekend during the extra redemption. None carried it.


 
I don't think a lot of them do yet because when I was talking to one of the people that worked there she was saying them adding UD is new. So far I've only seen a UD area in the shoppers drug mart in BCE place (Toronto).


----------



## fabchick1987

I am having the best day ever!!!  Me and my husband are closing on our very first house and..oh ya...I put a naked pallete on hold today at my sephora!!!!! AHHH!!!  My friend called me and said they got a shipment in and she held two so I better call!! The SA went through her whole routine of saying they wouldnt be in until new year but I made her check!!! and they had some!!! So excited!!!


----------



## lolitablue

fabchick1987 said:


> I am having the best day ever!!! Me and my husband are closing on our very first house and..oh ya...I put a naked pallete on hold today at my sephora!!!!! AHHH!!! My friend called me and said they got a shipment in and she held two so I better call!! The SA went through her whole routine of saying they wouldnt be in until new year but I made her check!!! and they had some!!! So excited!!!


 
Congratulations!! That is awesome news on both the house and the palette!!


----------



## fabchick1987

Thank you!! I am very excited!!


----------



## ilvoelv

Love my palette!!! I'm scared of running out


----------



## ilvoelv

Love my palette!!! I'm scared of running out


----------



## skydive nikki

^^yeah, after I used mine I had to go out and find another.  I never want to run out either.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am on the hunt for a backup as well. I heard a rumor there will be a naked 2 in the spring


----------



## i<3handbags

SHUT UP! Are you serious? A Naked 2 would be awesome!!


----------



## terebina786

I was about to get a back up when I realised that by the time I hit pan on the colours I use the most (naked and buck) there will probably be an endless supply of these.  They're also full sized eyeshadows I think so they won't run out so fast.


----------



## fabchick1987

I got mine today!!!  I had mine on hold at my local sephora!!!  They got a shipment in and my friend told me to call and get one on hold!! So excited!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

naked 2? i still need to use naked 1! i'm too scared to use it. lol


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sephora Santa monica/3rd street got a shipment in today..most were in a box behind the desk on hold with names on them..
There were 2 left after I took 3 (my sister in law wanted 1 and I got two)..
there might be more..
try calling!


----------



## skydive nikki

naked 2?  Interesting.


----------



## fabchick1987

I would like to see some peachy or pink colors if they are doing it in the spring.


----------



## jerseygirljc

Can anyone tell me, where can I buy the palette in NYC?

Thanks


----------



## ShoeFanatic

fabchick1987 said:


> I would like to see some peachy or pink colors if they are doing it in the spring.



I was just testing mine out..I with there were more _truly *nude*_
colors for day wear..nudes,brown  non sparkle shades, beigey colors..


It would also be nice if they did one in pinks, greens, blues etc..
peach would be nice too.

It is a great palette. I think Ill be using it often..


----------



## xlovely

ShoeFanatic said:


> Sephora Santa monica/3rd street got a shipment in today..most were in a box behind the desk on hold with names on them..
> There were 2 left after I took 3 (my sister in law wanted 1 and I got two)..
> there might be more..
> try calling!



What time were you there? I called before noon and they were already all out..


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I have not received it from BeautyBay yet.  Should I be worried? Not looking good.  BTW it was despatched on Nov. 14.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

xlovely said:


> What time were you there? I called before noon and they were already all out..



11a


----------



## xlovely

ShoeFanatic said:


> 11a



Thanks!


----------



## skydive nikki

Just beware some of these stores are being dishonest.  I called Ulta and they said they got a huge shipment in and that they had sooo many it wouldn't be necessary to put any on hold.  Then I called back and asked them to hold one anyways, and they said we have not had any in a while.  I said,"oh really.  I just called and they said they had a whole bunch."  She said,"we just sold the last one."  I said,"I find that hard to believe."  She put me on hold for 5 min and came back and told me she could hold 1 for me.  When I got there they had them all hidden in the back and she said they were holding onto them for some flyer to come out.  Don't know what to believe with them, but I was pissed.  Don't flat out lie to me.


----------



## loverundercover

jerseygirljc said:


> Can anyone tell me, where can I buy the palette in NYC?
> 
> Thanks



I got a palette for me and for my friend at a Sephora in NYC, I think the one near Times Square.


----------



## dorcast

HeartMyMJs said:


> I have not received it from BeautyBay yet.  Should I be worried? Not looking good.  BTW it was despatched on Nov. 14.



I have not either (in NYC), and have not had any email responses from their customer service this week. I got one for myself a while ago from Ulta online, but this was to be a gift for my niece for tonight. I'm upset as I don't have something else to give her.

I was in Sephora yesterday and they said that when they last came in, someone bought 22 of them. I  mentioned that 21 of those were likely on ebay, and he just laughed.


----------



## fabchick1987

skydive nikki said:


> Just beware some of these stores are being dishonest. I called Ulta and they said they got a huge shipment in and that they had sooo many it wouldn't be necessary to put any on hold. Then I called back and asked them to hold one anyways, and they said we have not had any in a while. I said,"oh really. I just called and they said they had a whole bunch." She said,"we just sold the last one." I said,"I find that hard to believe." She put me on hold for 5 min and came back and told me she could hold 1 for me. When I got there they had them all hidden in the back and she said they were holding onto them for some flyer to come out. Don't know what to believe with them, but I was pissed. Don't flat out lie to me.


 
Ya.  My friend called me on wednesday and told me the sephora in columbus, ohio got a shipment in and i needed to call right away.  Then when I called the lady said that they werent gonna get any until the new year or later than that.  And I said "well, my friend just called like 5 minutes ago and they told her they just got a shipment in and she told me to call and put one on hold."  So she put me on hold and told me sorry but they did get a shipment in.  So I put one on hold and picked it up yesterday.  It boggles my mind that it is something that popular and not even all the workers know they get them in.  Shouldnt that be something important to let everybody know???? Unless they are lying to keep them but I am not surprised about that.


----------



## domates

i was lucky enough to get one on ebay for the retail price but i cant say that i am in LOVE with this palette. it's too shimmery for me  is there any way to tone it down a little??


----------



## jpeltz1

HeartMyMJs said:


> I have not received it from BeautyBay yet. Should I be worried? Not looking good. BTW it was despatched on Nov. 14.


 

I am worried. Mine was dispatched on Nov. 12. I just sent them my 2nd email...this time requesting a refund


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jpeltz1 said:


> I am worried. Mine was dispatched on Nov. 12. I just sent them my 2nd email...this time requesting a refund


 
I've emailed them also and have not received anything yet.  That's a bummer!


----------



## Michele

^^^^  Hang in there ladies.  Mine was also dispatched Nov. 14 and I just received mine today.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Michele said:


> ^^^^ Hang in there ladies. Mine was also dispatched Nov. 14 and I just received mine today.


 
Thanks!  We have the same date.  We'll see!!


----------



## cloudzz

Mine was dispatched on Nov. 15. Still waiting as well...


----------



## ShoeFanatic

domates said:


> i was lucky enough to get one on ebay for the retail price but i cant say that i am in LOVE with this palette. it's too shimmery for me  is there any way to tone it down a little??



I agree!
Ill definitely be using it, but Im not into shimmer/glitter.


----------



## tokidokibaybee

gga said:


> I got one for me and one for a bestie, both from Ulta.  Both had minor smudges.  Neither looked used, but both looked smudged in a couple of places, almost like they were at the bottom of a huge stack of stuff heavy enough to push the top of the palette against the shadows, maybe?
> 
> Anyway, I was able to order mine thanks to the eagle eyes who so generously share their spotting skills here.  Thanks, you guys!



I ordered two online, my best friend also ordered them at ulta, I don't they're smudges from the mirror.  Girls also have been complaininig on makeup alley that they bought from ulta and it also looks like there have been fingerprints palette marks on the but  they bought it brand new.  My palette looks like 4 distinct fingerprints on it! WARNING LADIES WHEN YOU BUY FROM ULTA MAKE SURE YOU CHECK FOR FINGERPRINTS! I also, think that ulta is getting more shipment because there must have been a manufacturing defect.  I will post a pic of how mine looked like.


----------



## tokidokibaybee

Iluvbags said:


> Oh my goodness how sad.  I guess this is why some brands like MAC discard all returns no matter what.
> Ulta need better quality control.
> 
> I always open up things in the store and inspect it before I buy.  I know it ticks the sales people off but you never know what has been touched or used.  I don't touch any product myself but open stuff check for swipes or fingerprints.
> 
> There is no way to do that when you buy online so Ulta should know better.  Please complain to them as soon as possible


SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME buy it was on Smog, Darkhorse, toasted, and hustle


----------



## tokidokibaybee

krinkles597 said:


> Well, ladies, the palette came but there are fingerprint marks on Darkhorse.
> Edit: AND Whiskey liner looks like it has been used. It's scuffed near the top and has little scratches in it that mine get from taking the cap off.



SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME fingerprints on Smog, Darkhorse, toasted, and hustle


----------



## krazydaisy

i don't really think they're finger prints, i've bought a few of them for christmas pressy and i noticed little marks too, but the eye liner sounds like there maybe something wrong with it


----------



## krazydaisy

skydive nikki said:


> Just beware some of these stores are being dishonest.  I called Ulta and they said they got a huge shipment in and that they had sooo many it wouldn't be necessary to put any on hold.  Then I called back and asked them to hold one anyways, and they said we have not had any in a while.  I said,"oh really.  I just called and they said they had a whole bunch."  She said,"we just sold the last one."  I said,"I find that hard to believe."  She put me on hold for 5 min and came back and told me she could hold 1 for me.  When I got there they had them all hidden in the back and she said they were holding onto them for some flyer to come out.  Don't know what to believe with them, but I was pissed.  Don't flat out lie to me.



people at ulta are not trained on products, they don't know a lot about their products at all. for example, i once asked for the stila it girl palette, she said "oh it's right here" and i said "um, that's not it, thanks for your help though" she didn't even know her own produtcs


----------



## tokidokibaybee

Heres pic of the Naked Palette  I ordered from ulta BNIB fingerprints
 on 4 shadows. Some palettes have marks, some have fingerprints like mine.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^OMG!!!  Those are fingerprints!  That is messed up.  Who would do that?


----------



## ilvoelv

I feel like ulta buys the defective batches (maybe a lower price?) I got mine from beautybay and all of them were perfect.


----------



## siworae

I'm guessing they sell returned products... or ones that have been opened/tested.  They shouldn't be doing this, though!  I'm now skeptical of ordering online.

I have purchased cosmetics from local Ulta stores, and they were in absolute brand new, perfect condition.  It's probably better to buy in stores, at least you can quickly check the product to make sure it's perfect before buying.

I bought my naked palette from a Sephora in JCPenney several months ago.  At the time, they'd just gotten them in stock and there were a bunch.  I made sure mine was perfect and untouched before I bought it.  The beauty consultant that helped me was super nice and let me know that I can return anything if I didn't like it.


----------



## krinkles597

Yeah, mine also had finger shaped marks with the finger patterns visible. I sanitized everything will alcohol and sent Ulta a complaint. I was desperate for that thing, though, so I didn't return it.


----------



## tokidokibaybee

krinkles597 said:


> Yeah, mine also had finger shaped marks with the finger patterns visible. I sanitized everything will alcohol and sent Ulta a complaint. I was desperate for that thing, though, so I didn't return it.



Haha, I filed a complaint too and ulta did not do anything!  But I was also desperate for my naked palette and kept it ugh!  Ladies, I have ordered UD NAKED PALETTE from UD and Sephora as gifts were perfect except ULTA


----------



## skydive nikki

I also got mine at Ulta, but it came in mint condition.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I just opened the one I am giving my SIL and it had "fingerprints" in it too!  It also has shadow smudges outside the shadows.  Ulta is definitely getting defected palettes


----------



## tokidokibaybee

skydive nikki said:


> ^^I just opened the one I am giving my SIL and it had "fingerprints" in it too!  It also has shadow smudges outside the shadows.  Ulta is definitely getting defected palettes



Return it and if you go back to ulta make sure you open the other UD naked palettes and check to see that are no fingerprints/ smudges in the inside!


----------



## jchiara

jealous.  My Ulta hasn't had it, Sephora doesn't have it, no one has it....and I won't pay a 500% markup on eBay.
So I sit and watch you guys play....


----------



## tokidokibaybee

UPDATE:  11:30 am pct THOSE IN THE GLENDALE/ BURBANK AREA
THE ULTA BURBANK 
HAS 3 NAKED PALETTES!
They are not taking any holds, he told me " first come, first serve basis" Maybe say you are on your way, I don't see why they wouldn't hold it.
  I opened all 3 naked palettes and found that they're smudges/ fingerprints in all 3 wtf?  If you really want one you can buy it.


----------



## skydive nikki

What is up with the fingerprints???  How do you think that happened?  Do you think they did that when they were packaged?


----------



## tokidokibaybee

skydive nikki said:


> What is up with the fingerprints???  How do you think that happened?  Do you think they did that when they were packaged?



I don't think its the packaging and even if the mirror was rubbing in the lid, there should not literally but distinct fingerprint marks. I'm thinking ulta bought it from  UD testers or batch defective and thats why its still in stock. I feel like ulta is scamming people because when you buy a NAKED palette its already BNIB, so why open it right? However,  there are non-defective ones among the defective batch at ulta.   There seems to be a pattern though, fingerprints marks are in the darkest eyeshadows one of them, some of them, or all of them in  Smog, Darkhorse, toasted, and hustle.     I have not seen it in stock lately at UD website, or Sephora. I ordered mine from the UD website and it was perfect.


----------



## lawchick

Is anyone else STILL waiting for their Beauty Bay palette?  I never got mine.  I ordered on 11/12, it was dispatched on 11/14 and though my card was charged right away I never got the package.  I emailed on Tuesday and they asked me to wait 3 more days.  I did and I emailed them again on Friday and haven't heard back yet.  

It has been a month!  I ordered on Nov.12 and it is now Dec. 12.  This is way too long to wait for a purchase.  When I ordered a lipgloss on ebay from a UK seller I got my package in a matter of days.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^^^I am still waiting!  My dates are the same.  Despatched on the 14th.


----------



## jpeltz1

lawchick said:


> Is anyone else STILL waiting for their Beauty Bay palette? I never got mine. I ordered on 11/12, it was dispatched on 11/14 and though my card was charged right away I never got the package. I emailed on Tuesday and they asked me to wait 3 more days. I did and I emailed them again on Friday and haven't heard back yet.
> 
> It has been a month! I ordered on Nov.12 and it is now Dec. 12. This is way too long to wait for a purchase. When I ordered a lipgloss on ebay from a UK seller I got my package in a matter of days.


 

We are in the same boat Lawchick (ordered on the 12th, dispatched on the 12th). I also emailed them on Friday to no response...very upset. It would be one thing if they didn't state 3-5 days delivery (including International) on the website.


----------



## skydive nikki

tokidokibaybee said:


> I don't think its the packaging and even if the mirror was rubbing in the lid, there should not literally but distinct fingerprint marks. I'm thinking ulta bought it from  UD testers or batch defective and thats why its still in stock. I feel like ulta is scamming people because when you buy a NAKED palette its already BNIB, so why open it right? However,  there are non-defective ones among the defective batch at ulta.   There seems to be a pattern though, fingerprints marks are in the darkest eyeshadows one of them, some of them, or all of them in  Smog, Darkhorse, toasted, and hustle.     I have not seen it in stock lately at UD website, or Sephora. I ordered mine from the UD website and it was perfect.



Interesting.  I do not like Ulta now.  I always thought it was a cheap store, and now I for a fact it is!  They also lie to their customers.  I will be loyal to Sephora.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I got two palettes from ULTA a month or so ago. They were both in excellent condition. I really wanted to be loyal to Sephora but it was just taking too long! Even the UD website was taking forever. To this day I still haven't gotten my e-mail from UD.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

GingerSnap527 said:


> I got two palettes from ULTA a month or so ago. They were both in excellent condition. I really wanted to be loyal to Sephora but it was just taking too long! Even the UD website was taking forever. To this day I still haven't gotten my e-mail from UD.


^Agree, I got my palette from Ulta and had no problems with it (way at the beginning of the hype though...).


----------



## dorcast

lawchick said:


> Is anyone else STILL waiting for their Beauty Bay palette?  .



Same dates and no palette. I had sent an email a while ago that they answered, but emailed them twice this past week and didn't hear back.  If they don't respond to me tomorrow, I'm going to stop payment through Amex.


----------



## lawchick

Glad to hear I'm not the only one.  This is really frustrating.  I just can't understand why it would take so long even by regular mail.


----------



## cloudzz

Last time I ordered something from a UK seller on ebay, it only took around 1 week for the item to arrive by regular mail. It's definitely taking too long this time. And with so many people complaining, they should have known better than putting up that 3~5 day delivery period on their site. Really misleading!
It might be the custom holding up all the parcels though because I also order things regularly from HongKong. They usually arrive in 7~10 days but ever since the holiday season started they've been taking 3~4 weeks to arrive by the same method.


----------



## domates

I'm getting rid of mine. I just can't make the shimmer work for me. I work at a government agency so it's too shiny for my every day make up  Get in touch with me if interested.


----------



## jpeltz1

What do you know ladies, I FINALLY received my order from Beauty Bay today. While I am happy that my package wasn't "lost", I am extremely disappointed in the fact that it took from November 12th until December 13th to receive. Sadly, my first order from them is also my last.

I hope the others waiting get a surprise in the mail soon as well. 
Jodi


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^Yay!!! Hopefully I get mines soon!


----------



## lawchick

Me too *jpeltz1*.


----------



## tokidokibaybee

Time: 3:24 pm PCT

URBAN DECAY NAKED PALETTE IS ONLINE AT ULTA
GOOD LUCK LADIES DON'T LET EBAY AND MUAERS JACK YOU =)
Stupid ulta the link is not working, DO not even try looking on the ulta website it will not show up. 
TYPE IN GOOGLE URBAN DECAY NAKED PALETTE ULTA


----------



## jerseygirljc

Enter this coupon code at Ulta.com for 20% of your entire order. Expire Dec. 15th


----------



## skydive nikki

Why is Ulta the only one getting so many of these?  I would be weary since so many that have come from Ulta lately have had issues.  They must be getting defected palettes that no one else wants.   Why wouldn't UD have them and Ulta does?


----------



## tokidokibaybee

skydive nikki said:


> Why is Ulta the only one getting so many of these?  I would be weary since so many that have come from Ulta lately have had issues.  They must be getting defected palettes that no one else wants.   Why wouldn't UD have them and Ulta does?



I'm not really sure why ULTA has them in stock, UD, and Sephora still does not have it in stock. Maybe sephora will put up the Naked palette after the ($15-$20 vib gift card is over) otherwise they will be losing profit on the naked palette


----------



## pie

tokidokibaybee said:


> Time: 3:24 pm PCT
> 
> URBAN DECAY NAKED PALETTE IS ONLINE AT ULTA
> GOOD LUCK LADIES DON'T LET EBAY AND MUAERS JACK YOU =)
> Stupid ulta the link is not working, DO not even try looking on the ulta website it will not show up.
> TYPE IN GOOGLE URBAN DECAY NAKED PALETTE ULTA


 
I looked within 2 hours after this post.  Could not find it on the ULTA website already.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

FINALLY it is here from BeautyBay!!  After one month I guess it is worth it!


----------



## tokidokibaybee

*xxxxxxx
read our rules, this will get you banned*


----------



## jpeltz1

HeartMyMJs said:


> FINALLY it is here from BeautyBay!! After one month I guess it is worth it!


 
YEAH, glad yours came today too!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jpeltz1 said:


> YEAH, glad yours came today too!



Thank goodness!


----------



## Nat

Glad to hear you guys finally received your palettes! 

Mine was dispatched on the 12th and I haven't received it yet  I live in Europe, BTW. I'm going to send BeautyBay an email tomorrow requesting them for a refund.


----------



## jpeltz1

Nat said:


> Glad to hear you guys finally received your palettes!
> 
> Mine was dispatched on the 12th and I haven't received it yet  I live in Europe, BTW. I'm going to send BeautyBay an email tomorrow requesting them for a refund.


 
Fingers crossed for you.

I hope they respond to your email. I emailed them a total of 4 times and only received a response on the first one. I even tried calling yesterday but they were already gone for the day.


----------



## lawchick

jpeltz1 said:


> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I hope they respond to your email. I emailed them a total of 4 times and only received a response on the first one. I even tried calling yesterday but they were already gone for the day.


 
What phone number did you call?  I want to try to call since they are not responding to my email requesting a refund.


----------



## jpeltz1

lawchick said:


> What phone number did you call? I want to try to call since they are not responding to my email requesting a refund.


 

011-44-161-848-4480. They are 5 hours ahead of us (I think!). Good luck. I still haven't heard any response from them.


----------



## fashionaddict89

skydive nikki said:


> Why is Ulta the only one getting so many of these?  I would be weary since so many that have come from Ulta lately have had issues.  They must be getting defected palettes that no one else wants.   Why wouldn't UD have them and Ulta does?



I had also ordered many Urban Decay palettes when they were in stock at Ulta.com and they came in with fingerprints and smudges in every one of the shadows. They were definitely used and were obvious returns.


----------



## pie

Nat said:


> Glad to hear you guys finally received your palettes!
> 
> Mine was dispatched on the 12th and I haven't received it yet  I live in Europe, BTW. I'm going to send BeautyBay an email tomorrow requesting them for a refund.


 
Sorry to hear this Nat.  I hope everything works out for you.

I was going back and forth on whether I really wanted this palette or not because I'm fair with cool pink undertones and browns never work for me.  Well, they finally called my number at UD and gave me an opportunity to purchase one.  I have had it for a few weeks now and wanted to play with it first before I give my opinion.  

I'm glad to report that, like most ppl, I love this palette.  I think what is so special about this palette is that its colors are very neutral.  Therefore, it works for cool and warm undertones alike.  So, for ladies with cool tones and have the same concerns, I think this palette is at least worth a try.  It might change your mind about browns.


----------



## gnourtmat

I am still waiting to be notified to get mine 
I called the ULTA and Sephora here in Maryland and they couldnt give me an exact date on when theyre getting them in but the lady said they should be getting a new batch in before christmas!


----------



## lawchick

I finally heard from Beauty Bay.  They sent me a claim form to fill out and return to them to file a claim with Royal mail and get a refund or a new palette.


----------



## Nat

^ Me too. I got a response from them within a few hours after sending an email to them this morning. Told them I would file a chargeback with my credit card company if I didn't hear back from them (soon). Must have done the trick.


----------



## Nat

So, it looks like the Naked Palette wasn't meant to be. Oh well. I think I'm gonna treat myself tomorrow, with a new perfume or something


----------



## ilvoelv

^ Aw Nat so sorry you didn't get yours. My friend also ordered from beauty bay and she didn't get hers.. boo


----------



## cloudzz

I haven't got mine either. Awwwww.... I'm leaving for Christmas very soon and I'll be gone for 3 weeks. I just hope I can receive them before I leave. If they arrive when I'm gone, then chances are they'll be sent back to UK again...


----------



## declaredbeauty

Are you from the US? If so you can just tell the Post office to hold your mail..


----------



## xlovely

After months, I finally got my Naked palette! Actually I got two, one from a lovely tPFer who heard my pleas (thanks so much! ), but this one is strictly for my bestie's Christmas gift, and as for the second one, I called around different Sephora's and one magically had one in the back, so now I have one for myself now too.

Sephora.com is scheduled to have them in stock Dec 20th, so get ready to order yours in a few days!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

xlovely said:


> After months, I finally got my Naked palette! Actually I got two, one from a lovely tPFer who heard my pleas (thanks so much! ), but this one is strictly for my bestie's Christmas gift, and as for the second one, I called around different Sephora's and one magically had one in the back, so now I have one for myself now too.
> 
> Sephora.com is scheduled to have them in stock Dec 20th, so get ready to order yours in a few days!



Good for you!


My SO asked around when he was in NY and he was told it would be on the Sephora site on the 20th..
MY SO may have meant in the store, but he said on the site,
so check out the site too on the 20th everyone!

(I just asked him again and he said he thought the SA said their website)


----------



## susu1978

hmm, goood to know sephora will hopefully have some, I have been looking for one for almost 3 months now...(fingers crossed ladies for 20th)...


----------



## amusingten

Breaking News!

I got a text from a SA at Urban Decay from Macy's at Glendale Galleria, CA--they will have some available for pickup and purchase this Saturday but call ASAP and reserve yours to guarantee availability.


----------



## amusingten

The number is 818.240.8411 ext 2480


----------



## Lilacgal

I called Sephora for the Naked Palette, and I was told they are expecting their stock from UD in Jan for sale in stores. The SA did not give me a date though.


----------



## cbetht

I've been on Urban Decay's waitlist for over 2 months. I FINALLY got the email today they are back in stock! I logged on right away and ordered it. So excited


----------



## trulyobsessed

^Me too! I just ordered the palette thru Urban Decay, so excited to get it!!!!


----------



## jpeltz1

cloudzz said:


> I haven't got mine either. Awwwww.... I'm leaving for Christmas very soon and I'll be gone for 3 weeks. I just hope I can receive them before I leave. If they arrive when I'm gone, then chances are they'll be sent back to UK again...


 


Nat said:


> So, it looks like the Naked Palette wasn't meant to be. Oh well. I think I'm gonna treat myself tomorrow, with a new perfume or something


 
Sorry ladies...a treat for you both seems very nice!


----------



## 898

Macy's at South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa is pre-selling the naked palette for their UD event on 12/18..


----------



## fabchick1987

I am kicking myself in the behind for not ordering two!! I totally couldve given it as a present!!!


----------



## frenchie407

Attention, Torontonians!!!  BCE Shoppers Drug Mart just got in their re-order, they have 9 left as of 2:45pm today.  Ask for Christina, she's AMAZING!!! She's trying to order 24 more.  Hurry and get them before they run out.  Thanks to the poster who gave a heads-up that some Shoppers just started carrying UD, they are called SD Beauty Boutiques.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## bluejinx

frenchie407 said:


> Attention, Torontonians!!!  BCE Shoppers Drug Mart just got in their re-order, they have 9 left as of 2:45pm today.  Ask for Christina, she's AMAZING!!! She's trying to order 24 more.  Hurry and get them before they run out.  Thanks to the poster who gave a heads-up that some Shoppers just started carrying UD, they are called SD Beauty Boutiques.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



We have beauty boutiques here but they don't have ud. They have benefit,smashbox and others but not ud


----------



## cloudzz

frenchie407 said:


> Attention, Torontonians!!!  BCE Shoppers Drug Mart just got in their re-order, they have 9 left as of 2:45pm today.  Ask for Christina, she's AMAZING!!! She's trying to order 24 more.  Hurry and get them before they run out.  Thanks to the poster who gave a heads-up that some Shoppers just started carrying UD, they are called SD Beauty Boutiques.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



Thanks&#65281;Does anyone know if they still have any left? I tried to call them at 10pm but they are closed already....


----------



## frenchie407

bluejinx said:


> We have beauty boutiques here but they don't have ud. They have benefit,smashbox and others but not ud



*bluejinx*, I believe only 3 stores received UB, so far, BCE, Yorkdale and another location I can't seem to remember now.  Call Yorkdale, if that location is more accessible to you.  They also placed a re-order, so if BCE received theirs, I would think Yorkdale should be getting their order anytime soon.  



cloudzz said:


> Thanks&#65281;Does anyone know if they still have any left? I tried to call them at 10pm but they are closed already....


*
cloudzz*, I would try calling them 1st thing on Monday morning and put it on hold. Honestly, I don't think many people would even know to look in SDM for UD. Unless TPFers bought the 9 they had left yesterday, I think they should still have some.  Good luck and post once you get them in your hands


----------



## cloudzz

frenchie407 said:


> *
> cloudzz*, I would try calling them 1st thing on Monday morning and put it on hold. Honestly, I don't think many people would even know to look in SDM for UD. Unless TPFers bought the 9 they had left yesterday, I think they should still have some.  Good luck and post once you get them in your hands



Thanks Frenchie~
I've called them this morning but they told me they don't carry UD?? Is it the shoppers at Front & Bay that you were talking about or did I just call the wrong shoppers?


----------



## bluejinx

frenchie407 said:


> *bluejinx*, I believe only 3 stores received UB, so far, BCE, Yorkdale and another location I can't seem to remember now.  Call Yorkdale, if that location is more accessible to you.  They also placed a re-order, so if BCE received theirs, I would think Yorkdale should be getting their order anytime soon.



I live in winnipeg. So it doesn't help me. But I have naked already. I'm looking for a backup. And since I'll be in NYC apr 14-may1 I figure by then they should be available!


----------



## Couture_Girl

i want nakedd D:


----------



## cloudzz

frenchie407 said:


> *bluejinx*, I believe only 3 stores received UB, so far, BCE, Yorkdale and another location I can't seem to remember now.  Call Yorkdale, if that location is more accessible to you.  They also placed a re-order, so if BCE received theirs, I would think Yorkdale should be getting their order anytime soon.



I went to Scotiabank Theatre today and found the other Shoppers which carries UD. It's on Queen St east of Spadina. But they ran out of Naked Palette already.


----------



## 898

Picked up my naked palette at Macy's in Costa Mesa..so worth every penny.. Yay!!


----------



## terebina786

cloudzz said:


> Thanks Frenchie~
> I've called them this morning but they told me they don't carry UD?? Is it the shoppers at Front & Bay that you were talking about or did I just call the wrong shoppers?


 
Its the Shoppers at 181 Bay Street. Its in the path so it closes at 6pm.


----------



## lawchick

FINALLY, my palette came in the mail from BeautyBay.  I ordered in November 12.  It took over a month to get here.  I will NEVER order from them again and I advise others to stay far away.  They advertise 3-5 day delivery on their website yet it took 5 weeks not 5 days to get my order.  On top of that it was almost impossible to contact them since they don't have an 800 number to call.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ glad it finally came..sorry the company is so slllllllllllloooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jpeltz1

lawchick said:


> FINALLY, my palette came in the mail from BeautyBay. I ordered in November 12. It took over a month to get here. I will NEVER order from them again and I advise others to stay far away. They advertise 3-5 day delivery on their website yet it took 5 weeks not 5 days to get my order. On top of that it was almost impossible to contact them since they don't have an 800 number to call.


 
YEAH Lawchick, I am glad that you finally got yours. I hope you enjoy it enough to compensate for the wait 

And I TOTALLY agree with you about never ordering from Beautybay.com again. If your business website is going to state 3-5 days, it darn sure shouldn't take *3-5 WEEKS*!


----------



## cloudzz

lawchick said:


> FINALLY, my palette came in the mail from BeautyBay.  I ordered in November 12.  It took over a month to get here.  I will NEVER order from them again and I advise others to stay far away.  They advertise 3-5 day delivery on their website yet it took 5 weeks not 5 days to get my order.  On top of that it was almost impossible to contact them since they don't have an 800 number to call.



I still haven't received my palettes from them yet but luckily enough I managed to snatch one from Shoppers thanks to all the nice ppl on tpf! I'm also waiting for their refund to come through though. Has anyone who filed for a refund received their money?


----------



## cloudzz

terebina786 said:


> Its the Shoppers at 181 Bay Street. Its in the path so it closes at 6pm.



Thanks~ I managed to get one from them yesterday and tried it on immediately after I got home. What can I say, those colors are sooo lovely! IMO it is the best palette by UD and the shimmers are not cheap looking at all! I used to hate UD eyeshadows as their shimmer is so large and would be all over my face by the end of the day, but I have yet to have this problem with this palette!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Only sidecar seems to have fall out


----------



## Nieners

I can't get this thing anywhere, it's so frustrating! Sold out everywhere


----------



## BagloverBurr

I bet after the Holidays it is more easy to come by.


----------



## Nieners

I'm so pissed!!! It was in stock someone, 9 available.. I wanted to pay but PayPal gave me an error, took me back to the website and they were all gone. I can cry now


----------



## juliecouture

Guys, I falling out of love with my UD palette  
It's starting to get really boring. Any looks you guys want to post. I'd hate to not use it anymore, but it's starting to get really old and monotone to me.


----------



## ilovechanel2

juliecouture said:


> Guys, I falling out of love with my UD palette
> It's starting to get really boring. Any looks you guys want to post. I'd hate to not use it anymore, but it's starting to get really old and monotone to me.


 

Same here!! there is only one or two colours that I use.. 
I have to say I was a little disappointed when I received it, it wasn't what I expected and then I had days when I thought.. this is not too bad.. but now I hardly use it


----------



## Mrs.Mac

I think my husband snagged the last one in the city last Friday. Ulta said they would get shipments Friday morning (the last ones before Christmas) and he raced over and found the last one at the only Ulta that had any left. What a man! Can't wait to start using it


----------



## mimichauchau

Ive been looking as well... Sephora rep told me it'll come in during mid Jan. Sigh I want it now!! I'm so sad, I was on the waiting list on their site n I didn't get an email=[ someone please notify me pleaseeee when it become available!! Thank you!!


----------



## ilvoelv

I can never see myself getting tired of it! It has great neutral colors I can wear by themselves


----------



## BagloverBurr

same I love it for a neutral day look


----------



## fabchick1987

^^^me too!  I usually dont wear different colors all the time.  Mostly just nudes and browns, golds, etc.  I have blue eyes so the neutral colors really make my eyes pop!  Plus I am not all that comfortable with wearing wild colors as I am not that experienced when it comes to makeup


----------



## Mrs.Mac

My parents are out of town, and asked me to go check on the house while they're gone. I walk into one of the rooms and see ANOTHER Naked palette on the dresser. I can't believe both my mom & husband found one at Christmastime around here!


----------



## juliecouture

How do you guys like to wear the shadows? 
It's always light color on lid, then dark color on the outside. All my looks look the same! 
I'm not creative with my makeup so if you guys have any other way to wear shadows, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## ahs483

i got one for xmas!!! i only wear neutral colors so this is perfectt for me!!


----------



## skydive nikki

Yeah me too Juliecouture.  I need some suggestions also.


----------



## jchiara

juliecouture said:


> Guys, I falling out of love with my UD palette
> It's starting to get really boring. Any looks you guys want to post. I'd hate to not use it anymore, but it's starting to get really old and monotone to me.



interesting...huh.

that's a good idea though -- posting the different things you can do with this palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh no, hope no one gets bored with this palette!

I tend to use it with other e/s...for example I really like Virgin and Sin as highlighters or inner corner pop and will use them with my MAC or Stila e/s looks.

Smog is an UD classic; I consider this the travel-sized version 

Hustle on the lids and Naked in the outer corners/outer v is a nice combo too.

XXXOO PG


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I used mine for the first time (please don't hurt me!) on thursday night for a holiday party.  I'll have to post back when I remember what I used but it was nice.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am in loving with UD, but I am sad some of the colors have the damn silver glitter fall out!! I have 3 palettes with the silver fall out colors


----------



## susu1978

I am still looking now for 2 months without any success....


----------



## susu1978

BagloverBurr said:


> I am in loving with UD, but I am sad some of the colors have the damn silver glitter fall out!! I have 3 palettes with the silver fall out colors


 

I have the same problem with uzi shade so what I do is spray the brush with the MAC prep + prime before applying and that usually does the trick


----------



## susu1978

It hurts that some of us are craving for this and some are already bored


----------



## krinkles597

BagloverBurr said:


> I am in loving with UD, but I am sad some of the colors have the damn silver glitter fall out!! I have 3 palettes with the silver fall out colors



I know! I love the color of Sidecar but hate the glitter that ends up everywhere! 

I also had to go out and get NARS Smudgeproof because UDPP does nothing for me, but I guess it was still a good value because the three shades I use most (Toasted, Hustle, Sin) would be $51 separately.


----------



## Nat

susu1978 said:


> I am still looking now for 2 months without any success....





susu1978 said:


> It hurts that some of us are craving for this and some are already bored




I'm in the same boat as you, let me give you a hug  Don't give up!


----------



## Oogolly

^ me three * le sigh*


----------



## susu1978

Nat said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, let me give you a hug  Don't give up!


 
 I decided to make this hunt a lil more serious in 2011 and also to list this as part of my resolution for 2011...

Naked Pallette will be MINE !!


----------



## BagloverBurr

You will get it ladies!! Keep trying


----------



## LaVieBoheme

I've seen this several times in Ulta recently (past month or so) and never bothered to picked it up.  I just thought I'd let you all know that it DOES actually appear in stores, lol.


----------



## scarlet555

Did everyone's Naked palette come with the UDPP sampler?  Mine did, but I heard some earlier palettes did not include it?  

Yes, post your ideas/pictures/eyemakeup for us to see.


----------



## justkell

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80045+cat940003


IN STOCK GO GO GO GO GO GO GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazydaisy

^out of stock now that was quick


----------



## ilvoelv

^ yeah that was!


----------



## cristalena56

it's back in stock... i would buy it but my gc is for sephora  wahhhh lol i want this palette so bad lol

edit: nvm.. when i click add to basket, it says temporarily out of stock


----------



## Nieners

I got mine!!!!!! Finally  The UDPP came with it as well.


----------



## bjayadesigns

Well I think this is another item going on my wishlist! Lol


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got the PP as well. All the ones I have seen come with it.


----------



## mrsswns

I got my palette today from a wonderful TPF member! Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## fabchick1987

bjayadesigns said:


> Well I think this is another item going on my wishlist! Lol


 

you will absolutely love it!!!


----------



## Nieners




----------



## bluejinx

Mine was aquired the same way!! Aren't TPF ladies the best??? 





mrsswns said:


> I got my palette today from a wonderful TPF member! Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Stephie_Sweet

Nieners said:


>





Soooo gorgeous Nieners!!  What colors did you use to make this look?


----------



## biggestbaglover

Well, I finally gave in and bought the darn thing from ebay. It is $53 plus tax here in Canada so it would have been nearly $60 total. The only place you can get it in Vancouver is Sephora and all the ones I phoned told me that they have waiting lists of over 200 people apiece. The SAs said that it would never actually hit the shelf as they have to go through the waiting list first. So....I overpaid by $20 (paid $80 shipped) and am waiting for it to get here. I figure the extra $20 will be worth it rather than trying to track it down and driving a minimum of 30 minutes to the nearest Sephora.


----------



## lolitablue

biggestbaglover said:


> Well, I finally gave in and bought the darn thing from ebay. It is $53 plus tax here in Canada so it would have been nearly $60 total. The only place you can get it in Vancouver is Sephora and all the ones I phoned told me that they have waiting lists of over 200 people apiece. The SAs said that it would never actually hit the shelf as they have to go through the waiting list first. So....I overpaid by $20 (paid $80 shipped) and am waiting for it to get here. I figure the extra $20 will be worth it rather than trying to track it down and driving a minimum of 30 minutes to the nearest Sephora.


 
Makes sense!! Hope you love it whe you get it!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Ever feel like when it comes to shopping, we here in canada have the short end of the stick? The winnipeg sephora also has a 200+ waiting list. 



biggestbaglover said:


> Well, I finally gave in and bought the darn thing from ebay. It is $53 plus tax here in Canada so it would have been nearly $60 total. The only place you can get it in Vancouver is Sephora and all the ones I phoned told me that they have waiting lists of over 200 people apiece. The SAs said that it would never actually hit the shelf as they have to go through the waiting list first. So....I overpaid by $20 (paid $80 shipped) and am waiting for it to get here. I figure the extra $20 will be worth it rather than trying to track it down and driving a minimum of 30 minutes to the nearest Sephora.


----------



## susu1978

bluejinx said:


> Mine was aquired the same way!! Aren't TPF ladies the best???


 
have some mercy on moi as well


----------



## afineskyline

I'm still waiting impatiently to find a naked palette of my very own! I saw them in Macy's a few months ago, wish I hadn't passed it by!


----------



## justkell

Urban Decay tweeted and put up on the Facebook that the Naked Pallette will be in stock on sephora.com any day now, so keep an eye out!


----------



## TygerKitty

justkell said:


> Urban Decay tweeted and put up on the Facebook that the Naked Pallette will be in stock on sephora.com any day now, so keep an eye out!



thanks for the info!


----------



## mimichauchau

can someone please please help me get my hands on one of these babbiess??? thank youuu! Been looking and still no luck, still outta stock


----------



## skydive nikki

^^If I see one Ill let you know!


----------



## i<3handbags

On Sephora now!!!


----------



## lcarlson90

i<3handbags said:


> On Sephora now!!!



Thank you so much!!!  I just placed my order.


----------



## northernbelle33

I'm amazed that it has been in stock for several hours.  My boyfriend just ordered one for me


----------



## susu1978

just placed my order, I guess thats one thing checked off my 2011 wish list, great start already


----------



## roxyreg

Yay!!!! I finally got me one


----------



## susu1978

I guess they have quite a healthy stock in, its still available


----------



## Tracy

It's not in stock for me.

ETA--never mind it is!


----------



## fabchick1987

Just got an email from sephora it's back in stock!!! Go go go!!!!


----------



## mimichauchau

OMG AHHHH its in my basket, placing my order right now!!! THANKS GUYS!!! MUAH MUAH MUAH!!!


----------



## mrsswns

I am so happy for you girls! Hurry up! They are still in stock.


----------



## yeppun_1

i<3handbags said:


> On Sephora now!!!


 
thank you thank you thank you!  I just placed my order!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

I just made an order for getting one for my sis. And I got the 12-issue free Vogue with my purchase. ^_^ The 100 point gift is a Clinique product. So I chose that one. 

Now I'm thinking if I should make a 2nd order for my own backup. 

Hope those of you that have been wanting it will get it this time! ^_^


----------



## skydive nikki

Yay!! So happy everyone is able to get one!!  Hope you love it!


----------



## mimichauchau

kuishinbomeow said:


> I just made an order for getting one for my sis. And I got the 12-issue free Vogue with my purchase. ^_^ The 100 point gift is a Clinique product. So I chose that one.
> 
> Now I'm thinking if I should make a 2nd order for my own backup.
> 
> Hope those of you that have been wanting it will get it this time! ^_^



how come i didn't see the free vogue subscription??! =[


----------



## Craftress

It's sold out. It last longer compare to all the other times. I hope everyone was able to get one. I know one girl ws complainting that the checkout took 30 mins and by that time the urban decay was taken out from her basket.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Its not sold out for me.  I can still put them in my cart and checkout.


----------



## Craftress

They put it back in stock again. It was sold out when I checked.


----------



## fluffy614

I just got one.....still available!


----------



## LVOE__8.7

I just got one, too!!!!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I ordered mine too plus the free iphone case too!


----------



## sooma

I just ordered the Naked palette and the Tarte Jewelry box
can't wait to receive them!


----------



## hyacinthus

Just ordered mine--waiting for the confirmation now. Thanks for the update!


----------



## lilbluebear

I just bought 2 palettes since everyone was raving how wonderful this product is. They're still in stock on Sephora online. 
*
Kuishinbomeow* did you get the confirmation for vogue? I typed in the promo, but I didn't see the confirmation on my checkout page. Oh well. =\


----------



## Craftress

I see the number of listings on ebay for the nake palette jumped to 50% after sephora had them in stock. I hope sephora keep having this palette in stock, so all the greedy ebayer get stuck with all these extra palette. Serve them right for being greedy.


----------



## shonntew

I got mine! Plus I got the Stila travel palatte in Palm or something to get my free
Ship.  And for my code I got the iPhone case


----------



## kuishinbomeow

mimichauchau said:


> how come i didn't see the free vogue subscription??! =[


 
mimichauchau, it is in their promotion codes. I didn't know until I checked what code they have. Enter "VOGUE4U". It will not show up, but the promo code will work.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

lilbluebear said:


> I just bought 2 palettes since everyone was raving how wonderful this product is. They're still in stock on Sephora online.
> 
> *Kuishinbomeow* did you get the confirmation for vogue? I typed in the promo, but I didn't see the confirmation on my checkout page. Oh well. =\


 
Nope, the confirmation will not show up. So I called the VIB center, and she made they order for me. But according to her, eventhough the promo code is not showing up, as long as you put th promo code, it will work. If you worry about that, call their customer service to confirm you will be getting it. Hope that helps.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

I just made another order of three naked palettes. I was waiting for my friend to tell me if she wants it too. Turned up she and her friend each wants one. And with mine, oh my, I spent almost $200 on the naked palette today. But I'm happy!

The Clinique 100 points gift is out of stock already. I chose the Clarins. Still a good one. I don't like the 500 points gift. And also, by entering "BBREMOVER", I am getting a sample size Bobbi Brown Makeup Remover.


----------



## coda

I got one last night. I am so excited to get it!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Dangit I got a $25 gift card for Sephora for Xmas but it is sitting at home and I don't want to risk them going out of stock again. Oh well I guess it will just be saved for my next order. Thanks for the Vogue promo code!


----------



## susu1978

Its still in stock, I am thinking whether I should get one more


----------



## japonica86

I just got 2 yayyyyy


----------



## Bethc

I got one too, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Spfstar

Ordered it last night! I would have never known if it wasn't for TPF! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## knics33

Got it! Man I hope everything goes smoothly and the palette is in stock. I also got a Sephora brand body wash (on sale for $6) to get free shipping, as well as the VOGUE subscription (this didn't show up on my order, but it went through so hopefully it's valid?) 

Eeeeekk, I am SO excited .


----------



## Bethc

Mine came today, I totally love every color!!  So excited!


----------



## cristalena56

what??????? it was in stock on sephora.com??  wahhh i ave a gc. i just got an e-mail from ud.com


----------



## cristalena56

what's the vogue promo code?


----------



## cristalena56

found the code, i hope i get it!!  im so excited lol it was hard finding something for $6 i wanted.. the philosophy lip gloss i wanted for $6 was sold out  i ended up with some sephora lip gloss palette for $6 lol i might as well got that $6 product because if i hadn't i would have paid $54.04 after shipping, with the lip gloss it was $54.65 total. whee hee im so happy!! i hope i dont get bored with it lol


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ It's not like they will go bad if you take them out of rotation for a little while to switch it up with color if you get bored  lol


----------



## japonica86

I was going to order one more for my friend's B-Day but it's out of stock now *.*


----------



## Spfstar

The whole naked palette ordeal is genius on Sephora's/Urban Decay's part, btw. I don't buy the BS that UD needed more materials to produce the palettes. It's been months since the last major shipment! I guess you can't blame them. Products can become extremely popular when there is a low supply, and high demand- hence the popularity of limited editions items. It's very purposeful marketing! People just LOVE buying items that are special, exclusive, and a great value.  Those factors can increase the attraction of any product.I suspect the hype isn't going to end any time soon.

This is coming from the girl who rushed to get one herself on tuesday, lol.


----------



## Craftress

Urban decay just e-mail yesterday telling they reserve one for me. so if anyone missed out on sephora, please let me know.


----------



## mrsswns

On Hautelook they had UD on sale a week or two ago and the had loose pigments for $2. Three of the ones I bought were from the Naked Palette. Definitely Smog and Gunmental. I think the other one was Half Baked. They should be coming in the mail any day now.


----------



## dani1908

Spfstar said:


> The whole naked palette ordeal is genius on Sephora's/Urban Decay's part, btw. I don't buy the BS that UD needed more materials to produce the palettes. It's been months since the last major shipment! I guess you can't blame them. Products can become extremely popular when there is a low supply, and high demand- hence the popularity of limited editions items. It's very purposeful marketing! People just LOVE buying items that are special, exclusive, and a great value. Those factors can increase the attraction of any product.I suspect the hype isn't going to end any time soon.
> 
> This is coming from the girl who rushed to get one herself on tuesday, lol.


 
Right on! I def think it's a marketing ploy. Yet, I must admit that I have been using this palette almost every workday since I've received it. After really looking at the colors, I've determined the palette is worthwhile to me only because the shadows are conveniently grouped together. There's nothing really special about any of these colors to me and they can all be duped. I do, however, feel that the palette is quality and well-worth the money. Would I repurchase again at regular price? Yes. At resellers markup? Absolutely not.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Ulta.com just let me order one! 
 

Hopefully it will actually ship!


----------



## fendibbag

jayhawkgirl said:


> Ulta.com just let me order one!
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will actually ship!




Thank you so much for posting this!!! I just ordered as well, keeping fingers crossed that my order can filled as well!!!


----------



## cristalena56

mrsswns said:


> On Hautelook they had UD on sale a week or two ago and the had loose pigments for $2. Three of the ones I bought were from the Naked Palette. Definitely Smog and Gunmental. I think the other one was Half Baked. They should be coming in the mail any day now.



i ordered some pigments from them too!!  i got mine yesterday 

i checked my sephora account and it has been shipped 

i also got an e-mail from ud yesterday if someone wants it. i ordered mine from sephora though


----------



## Talinder

For some reason I was thinking they would be in stock longer. I wonder if I should have ordered a 2nd one. Oh well, I'm not sure if the colors will even work for me since my complexion is darker. Is this palette truly for everyone or just the normal fair-medium tones makeup companies typically target?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ughhhh i missed it!


----------



## Alix.Doyle

i got the naked palette from urban decay for christmas , and IT IS AMAZING, A MUST BUY


----------



## pmburk

I'm just now getting into this thread and looking at the Naked palette - I've got tons of shadows but just cleaned a bunch of stuff out... this looks like it would be perfect for me because it contains all the colors I wear. I'm going to check my local Ulta & Sephora and see if anyone has it in stock and try to pick one up.


----------



## firstaid

Spfstar said:


> The whole naked palette ordeal is genius on Sephora's/Urban Decay's part, btw. I don't buy the BS that UD needed more materials to produce the palettes. It's been months since the last major shipment! I guess you can't blame them. Products can become extremely popular when there is a low supply, and high demand- hence the popularity of limited editions items. It's very purposeful marketing! People just LOVE buying items that are special, exclusive, and a great value.  Those factors can increase the attraction of any product.I suspect the hype isn't going to end any time soon.
> 
> This is coming from the girl who rushed to get one herself on tuesday, lol.



I completely agree. Where are these made anyway? In these times, they can't satisfy consumer demands? They know exactly what they are doing. In my case, Purse blog forum strikes again, I am buying things I don't necessarily need. But one of my new year's resolutions is to learn how to put on makeup well, can't do that without the right makeup right?
I bought mine from Ulta, hopefully they will fulfill the order and send it to me so I can join the club.


----------



## bluejinx

Just so everyone knows, this is NOT a limited edition palette. So no worries about buying backups now. Use and enjoy the ones you have and by the time you are out I would gather it will be easier to find!


----------



## dorcast

jayhawkgirl said:


> Ulta.com just let me order one!
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will actually ship!



Check it when it arrives.  Several people have had palettes come from Ulta.com that look used.  I was sending mine as a gift, and had my niece check immediately, she said there were fingerprints in the shadows.

I sent 3 emails that Ulta never responded to.  Had a phone conversation with an incredibly snarky customer service rep, who said to go to the post office and pay to return it. She wouldn't end a shipping label, but finally told me that a supervisor would call me. They never did.  I ended up doing a chargeback through Amex.


----------



## Talinder

Is Ulta notorious for sending OOS's or something? I've seen it mentioned several times in this thread. And, gosh, they are a bear to order from. They have so many ridiculous exclusions with their codes. I got SO much free stuff when I ordered from Sephora and couldn't even use a free shipping code at Ulta. Why does Ulta make you work so hard for $3.50? I've NEVER been able to use one of those coupons.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

dorcast said:


> Check it when it arrives.  Several people have had palettes come from Ulta.com that look used.  I was sending mine as a gift, and had my niece check immediately, she said there were fingerprints in the shadows.
> 
> I sent 3 emails that Ulta never responded to.  Had a phone conversation with an incredibly snarky customer service rep, who said to go to the post office and pay to return it. She wouldn't end a shipping label, but finally told me that a supervisor would call me. They never did.  I ended up doing a chargeback through Amex.



Thanks for the heads up! I just got the email that it shipped so I will make sure to double check it!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ughhhh i hope mine ships and is ok!!


----------



## amusingten

Does anyone know when Sephora.com will have it back in stock? I missed out


----------



## BagloverBurr

Just keep checking. Or sign up for the waiting list on UD.com I did and got an email like 2 weeks later


----------



## Nikki_Loves_LV

BagloverBurr said:


> Just keep checking. Or sign up for the waiting list on UD.com I did and got an email like 2 weeks later



I did the same, and had 48 hours or something to order once I received the email.


----------



## BagloverBurr

yeah thats what I got, and I ordered it right away. I love my Naked Palette.


----------



## tokidokibaybee

NAKED PALETTE IN STOCK @ ULTA 9:55 am  PCT

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80045 cat940003


----------



## Litsa

It's going to be back in Sephora stores sometime the end of this month too.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Back on *sephora.com* as of 2:30pm!! Just ordered one!!


----------



## bisbee

I finally got mine from Sephora yesterday - now I see what all the fuss is about!  Love it!


----------



## amusingten

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Back on *sephora.com* as of 2:30pm!! Just ordered one!!




Awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## gnourtmat

i just got my palette last night from sephora! i walked in and surprisingly there was 5 in stock! i didnt want to be greedy so i just got one!


----------



## pammie20

Thanks everyone - I just placed my order.  I am excited I have heard so much about this product.


----------



## viba424

I just ordered one purely based on the hype, so I hope all you girls are right! I needed it. I hate my stupid Bobbi Brown palette. Its dull and flakes all over the place. Next!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

got my shipping confirmation!!!


----------



## shonntew

Opened mine tonite. Can't wait to play in the morning...must get up early


----------



## AlbertsLove

It is gone at sephora.com


----------



## cristalena56

can thur come already so i can have my palette


----------



## calzz

I'm scared. I ordered one from Sephora a few days ago and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. However, there are a lot of reviews from today on the Sephora site saying that they are getting palettes that have nail indentations and are smudged already!


----------



## krinkles597

Has anyone else noticed the price increase on the Sephora NP?


----------



## viba424

krinkles597 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the price increase on the Sephora NP?



Wow, they sure did! Sheesh. If they are going to raise the price they should at least be able to sell you one.


----------



## pupeluv

Supply and demand, I knew it would go up in price but I thought it would be like $56 or so....well it is'nt over yet, so glad I got it before the whole craziness happened. It is sold out on the U.D. website but it still shows $44.

http://www.urbandecay.com/products/NakedPalette/12Shadows.cfm

Also $44 in stock @ Ulta

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80045 cat940003


----------



## pupeluv

viba424 said:


> I just ordered one purely based on the hype, so I hope all you girls are right! I needed it. I hate my stupid Bobbi Brown palette. Its dull and flakes all over the place. Next!


 

Which B.B. palette did you get?. I have been wanting the Day to Night warm palette and have only looked at the swatches on the web but have'nt swatched them myself yet.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Whoa..why did sephora raise the price, how lame. I am glad I also avoided the rush.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

krinkles597 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the price increase on the Sephora NP?



They sure did! I ordered one yesterday at sephora.com around 2:30pm Eastern time... and it was still $44 then! Geesh!


----------



## Talinder

calzz said:


> I'm scared. I ordered one from Sephora a few days ago and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. However, there are a lot of reviews from today on the Sephora site saying that they are getting palettes that have nail indentations and are smudged already!



OMG I thought I had some how closed the box too hard when I saw the nail indentation in mine. I honestly don't think they're returns though. I think in the rush to fill orders UD is not taking care in quality control. The price increase is genius. I guess they figure why should feebay make all the profits lol.

ETA: Can they delete the reviews of people who don't even own the product yet? Geesh, I am so sick of reading through reviews complaining about how they can't buy it or they can't wait to get it. It's not helpful for those who will be purchasing and just takes up space. Not to mention skewing the numerical rating.


----------



## B-Randy

I currently own the Naked Pallete, and was looking to purchase another as a backup.  On Sephora I too noticed the price increase, but has anyone else noticed that on Sephora theirs doesn't include the dual ended eyeliner pencil, it has an eyeshadow brush in it's place?  Yet both Urban Decay and Ulta still show the liner???


----------



## Talinder

I received mine from Sephora yesterday and I got the 24/7 pencil. Not sure what you mean, B-Randy. 

eta: OMG I see what you mean on the website! Perhaps the production of eyeliners had slowed them down so they are switching to a brush to keep them moving. It also allows them to change the price w/o looking super shady.


----------



## B-Randy

Maybe they just changed it for future orders?  I'm not sure, I was just looking on Sephora and noticed the description had changed and in the picture shows a brush in the liner spot??  I'm curious if eventually they are going to do away with the liner included


----------



## northernbelle33

Argh!  I don't wear eyeliner, I want the one with the brush!  I haven't even seen my palette yet, it's at my boyfriend's...guess I'll be exchanging it and coughing up the extra $4.


----------



## BagloverBurr

OMG I want the brush as well..maybe I need another one..to gift to my sister sans the brush muhahah


----------



## B-Randy

The brush substitution must be the reason for the $4 price increase.  I'm curious now to know how the quality is of the brush, if anyone ordered the palette with the brush instead of the liner please share


----------



## northernbelle33

B-Randy said:


> The brush substitution must be the reason for the $4 price increase.  I'm curious now to know how the quality is of the brush, if anyone ordered the palette with the brush instead of the liner please share



I'm not sure of the quality of that particular brush, but I have an Urban Decay crease brush that's pretty nice.  Very solid and well-made, has substance and heft to it.  I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about the bristles, though.  When I first got the brush, the bristles seemed a bit stiff and prickly, but they might be softening.


----------



## Spfstar

I received mine on monday (from Sephora Online) and it has a fingerprint smudge on it!!! 


Is their quality control department non-existent??!?! Are the workers sticking their fingers in the shadows or something?!? 







Not a great pic but you can def tell in person. And one of the colors is slightly cracked! 

It looks slightly cheap as well. Like a 3rd grader glued it together... Does everyone's look like that? Am i just being picky?






I don't know what to do! I've been waiting for this palette so long, and I don't want a replacement because the newer palettes have the brush and I want the eyeliners! 
Sigh. I guess I just have to suck it up, disinfect it and move on.


----------



## knics33

^I don't think you are being picky at all. Mine arrived yesterday and while none of the shadows were touched one of the pans was sticking up ever so slightly (you could tell it isn't glued on there very well). And I also agree on the packaing/box... it just seems kinda cheap to me. Like I have to be very delicate with it or it would just fall apart. Maybe after all the hype I just expected it to be some AMAZING, superb quality palette... IDK? I am going to keep mine and just deal with the imperfections simply bc I really do love the actual product, but I am definitely feeling VERY annoyed with Urban Decay right now... a price increase at Sephora, manipulative marketing, poor quality packagine, replacing the liners with a brush (WTF!? I would have been so pissed)...


----------



## viba424

Do you know are they made in the USA?


----------



## BagloverBurr

Well I have had mine for a while, since October, and the packaging is holding up really good, no rips, cracks etc.  I think for the price getting all the eye shadows, and 2 eye liners is a great value. 

I dont think the brush change is a bad change, and it clearly says it on the site when you order it. I dont know if thats why the price went up or not. But really its 4 dollars, so its not a big deal in my opinion


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Mine is coming tomorrow! The anticipation is killing me! But if mine is all nicked up I will not be a happy camper!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, jayhawk! Congrats on getting yours!!

I need to go and double check mine and see about the quality and the pencil vs brush!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

im not sure if i would want the eye brush.  I actually really like the pencil it came with....I am fine with that


----------



## fendibbag

Spfstar said:


> I received mine on monday (from Sephora Online) and it has a fingerprint smudge on it!!!
> 
> 
> Is their quality control department non-existent??!?! Are the workers sticking their fingers in the shadows or something?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pic but you can def tell in person. And one of the colors is slightly cracked!
> 
> It looks slightly cheap as well. Like a 3rd grader glued it together... Does everyone's look like that? Am i just being picky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do! I've been waiting for this palette so long, and I don't want a replacement because the newer palettes have the brush and I want the eyeliners!
> Sigh. I guess I just have to suck it up, disinfect it and move on.



I just received mine today from Ulta.com and as I feared there were indeed finger smudges on 3 of the palettes...I ordered one from sephora as a backup before the price went up and now I am really hoping that one does not have the same issue!!


----------



## cristalena56

it sounds like they are sending out palettes that stores sent back... :/ i hope when mine comes tom it is ok..


----------



## yangyang

I have been looking for this EVERYWHERE! Sephora doesn't have it, and neither does the UD site


----------



## calzz

B-Randy said:


> I currently own the Naked Pallete, and was looking to purchase another as a backup.  On Sephora I too noticed the price increase, but has anyone else noticed that on Sephora theirs doesn't include the dual ended eyeliner pencil, it has an eyeshadow brush in it's place?  Yet both Urban Decay and Ulta still show the liner???



I just got mine delivered and it came with the dual ended eyeliner. I noticed that too yesterday because one pic showed the brush but the description didnt include it yet ... thought that was weird. 

However, one of the eyeliners didn't come with a cap!
There are smudges on 2 of the colors, but the thing I'm most annoyed at is the cap! That's just totally inconvenient.

ETA: I just called customer service and they basically said they couldn't do anything about it since they were out of stock and besides me returning the pallete.


----------



## Bagluvluv

I got my backup today...seems like one of the shadows is slightly positioned off but no smudges or finger prints...

Now I an use my first one...been waiting for a backup to use it...lol !


----------



## Talinder

An earlier post asked where this product was made. Interestingly, the shadow and potion are made in the USA, but the liner was made in Germany. I know firsthand that overseas production can sometimes throw a big monkey wrench in availability of your products. I wonder if this is why the liner has been replaced with a brush.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Are they fingerprints... Many women are upset on Sephora.com....


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am glad I ordered mine from UD.com I havent had any issues


----------



## xokarmaxo

I hate hearing about the issues with fingerprints on the shadows. I ordered my Naked Palette on Tuesday when they got more stock in (before the "new" palette's with the brush) appeared. I certainly hope that mine won't have fingerprints on it and that they didn't send me a returned item.

About a month ago, I ordered two YSL Rouge Volupte lipsticks from sephora.com, #1 and #2. When I opened #2, it looked like someone took a swipe with a finger across the top of it, as if to "sample" the color. I immediately called customer service and they apologized profusely and seemed embarrassed that something like this passed through quality control. They asked for the employee number of the person who filled my order and said that they would investigate. The rep was very nice and said that it was unacceptable and he said that they will be putting another one in the mail to me, which they did. I even asked, and the rep assured me that they NEVER re-use returned items. 

This makes me wonder... with the Naked Palette being so popular, would they re-sell returns?? Even without checking their condition??


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Well, mine just came and I'm :censor:  It has been more than swatched AND it's missing the freaking liner. It's JUST NOT THERE!! 


I'm getting ready to call customer service but I'm trying to cool my jets first so I don't loose it with some innocent rep.


----------



## firstaid

OMG *jayhawkgirl* that is horrible. I remember you ordered from ulta.com because I order it from there at the same time, but mine is suppose to come tomorrow. I feel like collectively we need to contact urban decay the company. This is unacceptable that a high end makeup brand is ok with its customers getting contaminated/used products.


----------



## knics33

Aw *Jayhawkgirl*, I am sorry!! That is just ridiculous - I am convinced that they were sending out returns.  

Hopefully everything will work out and you will be able to get a replacement with the eyeliner!


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I just talked to them and they won't replace it unless I send it back in first but they won't hold one for me and wait for my return so if they don't have one to replace it once they get mine back then I will get a credit. 

I would just order another one and return this one BUT get THIS: They also said that they wouldn't just refund my card once they got it because it's used. I reminded her that I wasn't the one that used it but she wasn't impressed with my reasoning! 

I would just order one from Sephora but I want the liner not the brush!


----------



## pmburk

That stinks that so many of you ladies are having issues with the fingerprints and such! I've never heard of this happening so much with another product, so bizarre that it keeps happening with this palette! I wonder if perhaps the demand is so high that they're pulling the products off physical store shelves to sell, and perhaps people have opened them and touched them in stores?

I know Jos A. Banks (men's clothing store) will pull merchandise out of the stores & ship if you order online and the stock is low or backordered, that's what made me think of this.


----------



## fabchick1987

that is horrible!!! Jayhawkgirl I am so sorry!!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

OMGGGGG I am so scared! mine is coming Monday. if that ISH is not in perfect condition i am gonna flip my lid!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Sorry you guys are all having so many issues, and how rude of Ulta to give you a hard time returning something they sent you all messed up.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Ok, I just talked to the manager at my local store and she is going to call a contact that she has at corporate. Thankfully, I'm a raging product junkie and she remembered me. 

She said that their store is supposed to receive some next week so she would exchange it out for me then. 

She was also pretty upset about my conversation with customer service and told me that I should expect a phone call from her regional manager to discuss. 

I know it's ridiculous to be this upset about MAKEUP but I'm a complete germophobe. I also do hair and makeup for a living and I would NEVER, EVER use an un-sanitized product on a client! EVER!


----------



## cristalena56

yay i just picked up my palette from the apt office.  and fortunately mine wasn't used  i can't wait to come up with some looks with it.


----------



## xokarmaxo

Urban Decay posted this on their facebook page:

These palettes are NOT used. It's completely  against Sephora and our policies to sell used items. To meet the demand  for the Naked Palette, our supplier has been rushing to produce as many  as possible.. sometimes, the eyeshadow pans require extra pressing - so  the smudging is a result of this. The workers always wear gloves and  this does not compromise the quality of our shadows.


----------



## Craftress

Personally, I think Urban decay should offer two naked palettes. One with the brush and the other with the dual eyeliners. That way the people who return the palette because of the finger prints  could still get the palette at 44 dollars. They could still keep up with demands.


----------



## Bethc

This was also on facebook:

Urban Decay Cosmetics We had problems getting Naked. But now we've got it handled. Here's the deal: We couldn't make 24/7 pencils fast enough to fill all the Naked Palettes our UDers wanted. We're replacing the pencil with a full-sized Good Karma Shadow Brush so we can keep getting you Naked. Yeah, it's a couple bucks more - $48 - but it's a $26 brush and really amazing


----------



## BagloverBurr

i want the brush


----------



## declaredbeauty

BagloverBurr said:


> i want the brush



Me too. Better deal. Okay probably not, but in my head it is.


----------



## ilvoelv

Ladies, UD emailed me saying they have a palette waiting for me for 48 hrs so if you want it PM me and I will give you my email address so you can place the order


----------



## grace7

i also got the email from UD stating they have the naked palette, please pm me if you would like it so you can have the pleasure of owning one!


----------



## bluejinx

I would much rather have the brush!! Guess I'll have to wait til I go through this palette first.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i want the brush!!! i wonder what mine shipped with. prob the pencil *wah*


----------



## justkell

Christine from Temptalia got a Naked Pallette today and it had 2 slight smudges as well. She said sephora customer service told her the pallettes are shipping straight from the urban decay warehouse so nobody that works for sephora have touched them.


----------



## firstaid

I got my NAKED palette from ULTA.com. today. Glad to report that it is in perfect condition, no smudges, scratches or fingerprints. There was a free beauty bag filled with lots of samples with a $50 purchase, so I am pretty happy.


----------



## i<3handbags

xokarmaxo said:


> Urban Decay posted this on their facebook page:
> 
> These palettes are NOT used. It's completely  against Sephora and our policies to sell used items. To meet the demand  for the Naked Palette, our supplier has been rushing to produce as many  as possible.. sometimes, the eyeshadow pans require extra pressing - so  the smudging is a result of this. The workers always wear gloves and  this does not compromise the quality of our shadows.



I figured as much. I mentioned on another site that I felt people were mistaking these marks for prints, but people truly felt they were used. They didn't, and still don't, look like fingerprints to me.


----------



## poppyluver

I'm joining the* Received a Used Naked Palette Club*. I had a feeling that I wasn't the only one but didn't know there were so many people out there in the same situation. I guess since the product is in such high demand they've decided to risk sending out used product instead of placing it in the damaged pile.

Two colors were swatched: Toasted, & Gunmetal.  Toasted not only has a finger print but the tray was also placed into the palette crooked but I worked up the nerve to fix it after Sephora Customer Service told me they could only give me a refund. 

I'm not sure how I feel about the brush versus the liners.


----------



## skydive nikki

i<3handbags said:


> I figured as much. I mentioned on another site that I felt people were mistaking these marks for prints, but people truly felt they were used. They didn't, and still don't, look like fingerprints to me.



Right.  There can't be fingerprints in that many palettes.  A whole shipment containing fingerprints??  Come on.  Obviously the way they are coming not being totally potted and some of the powder overflowing. They may have had quality control issues, but they are not used.  If people don't like it then send them back.  If you really think it is used, why would you keep it?


----------



## poppyluver

skydive nikki said:


> Right. There can't be fingerprints in that many palettes. A whole shipment containing fingerprints?? Come on. Obviously the way they are coming not being totally potted and some of the powder overflowing. They may have had quality control issues, but they are not used. If people don't like it then send them back.* If you really think it is used, why would you keep it?*


 

I didn't realize that practically the whole shipment was affected.  I've been waiting since summer for this palette and was finally able to order the day sephora.com sold out.  This palette has been so hard to obtain that it's hard to let go of something imperfect.  I'm an eyeshawdow junkie and I've never seen fingerprint-like smudges on new product before.  If it is indeed a wide spread manufacturing issue then I can live with it.


----------



## skydive nikki

I dont know if it was  really a whole shipment, but tons of them have been coming this way since the rush to produce more.  Maybe this is the real issue behind the lack of product.  I know the whole thing sounds like a great marketing scheme(lack of product), but right before chistmas?  A company usually does a good deal of sales around the holiday.  You would think if they were smart they would want as many palettes as possible to be available before christmas.  Maybe, the machines were having issues and they only could fix it so much. That is why they are coming flawed?


----------



## TygerKitty

I finally was able to order one on ulta and I got 20% off  PLUS I had a gift card, sweet deal! lol


----------



## ilovefashion87

i got one today after i went to two sephoras and finally at ulta i found one! im a make up newbi! i cant wait to try it out


----------



## viba424

So my Naked palette arrived today and lo and behold it had prints in it. I can't tell if they are someones greasy fingerprints or a gloved smear but they definitely seem finger shaped.

I want to read back and see if anyone specifies what colors had prints in theirs. At this point I dont care much. I swear I got the last $44 Naked palette on the planet because it sold out about 5 seconds after I ordered, so I really dont feel like trying to hunt for another two months for another.  

For me the smudges areer on Darkhorse and Hustle, and maybe just a slight little mark on the outside of Creep. For those who had the issue, where were yours?


----------



## scarlet555

^Why would you keep something that's been used?  Mine was not swiped at all...  I would not keep it.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I opened mine, it had some dings & marks in it. I just closed it up & haven't used it yet. I don't know if it was the marks that turned me off from trying it right away or if I'm second guessing the colors on me. I'm not sure which color names had the marks on it off the top of my head... but I am pretty sure I remember at least the maroon-ish brown one (3rd from the right) was one of the ones that had a little gouge in it - about finger nail sized.

I think I need to take it out and give it a better once over. Does anyone have suggestions (or a link to a site that has them) for looks that you can do with the UD Naked palette? I'm starting to kind of wonder whether it's going to work with my skintone or not - I'm pretty pale with a pink undertone & dark hair... anyone have suggestions from their experience with the palette if it will work for me? Thanks!


----------



## tokidokibaybee

Naked palette is in stock again @ ulta
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2221091&productId=xlsImpprod2390227


----------



## viba424

tokidokibaybee said:


> Naked palette is in stock again @ ulta
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2221091&productId=xlsImpprod2390227


 
Thanks so much for posting that! I went ahead and ordered one from them. If I have a choice, Im not gonna stand for one with fingerprints.

Do I have to give back the deluxe sample of BM when I return the palette to sephora? I should probably wait to return it until I get the other one.

I just called ulta and you guys are right, their CS is weird. I talked to a very unprofessional sounding young girl. I wanted to see if I could have her add that free crabtree hand kit and she said basically its a glitch and it will disappear from your cart when you check out. 

Nobody has had fingerprint issues from Ulta.com have they?


----------



## tokidokibaybee

viba424 said:


> Thanks so much for posting that! I went ahead and ordered one from them. If I have a choice, Im not gonna stand for one with fingerprints.
> 
> Do I have to give back the deluxe sample of BM when I return the palette to sephora? I should probably wait to return it until I get the other one.
> 
> I just called ulta and you guys are right, their CS is weird. I talked to a very unprofessional sounding young girl. I wanted to see if I could have her add that free crabtree hand kit and she said basically its a glitch and it will disappear from your cart when you check out.
> 
> Nobody has had fingerprint issues from Ulta.com have they?



  Haha no, do not give back the deluxe sample.  Just return it in store and bring your order summary, if you ordered it online. I had fingerprint issues from ulta, but the palettes that I have ordered from them lately are fingerprint free! I guess its competition vs Sephora


----------



## viba424

Doh, Ulta is sold out again. 

Lets hope this second one doesnt have prints too. I dont even know how you found the link on ulta...when you just do a search it doesnt come up.


----------



## tokidokibaybee

viba424 said:


> Doh, Ulta is sold out again.
> 
> Lets hope this second one doesnt have prints too. I dont even know how you found the link on ulta...when you just do a search it doesnt come up.



Research never works on the ulta site, and its still in stock. You have to type in google " ulta naked palette"


----------



## northernbelle33

The Ulta in Lake Grove, NY had 6 Naked palettes (the version with the liner) tonight.  They also still have BOSIII.  

And some woman shoplifted a bunch of stuff while I was there, apparently...hopefully she didn't take any Nakeds lol.



I really want the palette with the brush, but I just don't know what to do.  I finally got a chance to look at the palette I ordered from Sephora, and aside from a bit of white powder on the surface of Buck, it looks fine.  I can't decide if I should be happy that I have the palette, or if I should return it and wait around for the version with a brush.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

got my palette yesterday from ULTA via mail. in perfect condition...so excited!


----------



## Blondee178

This palette has become my beauty must have. To say I LOVE it would be a big understatement. I'm tempted to order another just for back up eventhough mine is still like new. I bought it a few months ago and it really is as great as they say. Thank you TPFers for putting me on to this!!!!


----------



## jwhitlock

Wow, this sounds like the eyeshadow holy grail! Will have to be looking for this after the popularity dies down.


----------



## lolitablue

Here is an explanation of the why the brush and the hike on the price! The issue is the pencils (or so they say).  Sorry two links!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

^It's still an amazing deal. It's going to be a little less (just because the shadows are smaller than normal) than $204 for all 12 shadows seperately + a $26 brush.. all for $48. People just like to complain.


----------



## knics33

^yeah... it is definitely a great deal either way, but I am SO glad I got mine before the eyeshadow brush was added. I have enough stiff shader brushes to last me a lifetime lol.


----------



## lolitablue

I don't know that people were complaining but the pencil is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## viba424

Looks like there are prints in the shadow in the pic too! Haha, just kidding!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

^ I just got that e-mail too.
I like the brush better! I don't wear black eyeliner that much, so that's probably why. I'm really thinking of getting this palette, but I already have a neutral-color palette by Too Faced (and WAY too many eye shadows/palettes overall) and would have no justification to get this one :cry:
I don't know what to do! Should I get it anyways?


----------



## blah956

i think i may just go out and buy one at ulta...


----------



## OSheaPunk

That's a great deal. I have the original, but the new one with the brush is nothing to shake your fist at. I think UD brushes are underrated. I feel like I have a million Zero pencils because they are part of every set it seems.


----------



## thatcrazy8

Glad I got mine when it first came out.  It's cool that they are trying to accomodate demand and switching out the liners for a brush.  But I love mine with the liners lol!!


----------



## cloudzz

Yeah I got the old set with the pencil too and I personally prefer the new set with the brush, although it costs a few bucks more. I think I might get the new set too if I come across one in store. I have simply too many liners and never enough brushes...


----------



## thatcrazy8

Cool.  I  got a UD shadow and crease brush during the $2 Haute Look sale a while back.  But then again you can never have too many brushes.  I tempted to get another on for a back up lol.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I got mine!!! With the pencil because I been meaning to try and can not justify buying a full-price pencil not knowing it. SO HAPPY!!


----------



## blah956

okay. so i acted really fast cause i just went out and bought it! Ulta had it here for $44 still and it came with the pencil ^_^
as i paid, the cashier told me she loves the palette and then said "well obviously you know it is too cause you are buying it" hahah


----------



## TygerKitty

Pinkpuff09 said:


> ^ I just got that e-mail too.
> I like the brush better! I don't wear black eyeliner that much, so that's probably why. I'm really thinking of getting this palette, but I already have a neutral-color palette by Too Faced (and WAY too many eye shadows/palettes overall) and would have no justification to get this one :cry:
> I don't know what to do! Should I get it anyways?



I have the too faced naked palette and the neutral palette and I still ordered this one LOL :shame:


----------



## GingerSnap527

The Naked Palette got me through a ten day vacation. It did my casual, day looks and every look leading to a wedding look! I love this thing. 

Of course it didn't go in my suitcase. I brought the palette onto the plane, in my purse!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Did everyone get their Naked palettes? I saw that the Ulta in Henderson (Vegas) had a full stock of them.


----------



## krazydaisy

dud everyone see that they're replacing the eyeoenvil with a brush? I think that's why the increase of 4$ but still I think they should keep it the same price.


----------



## maggiesze1

I just ordered one off ulta.com! Yay! I'm so excited to try it after hearing all these rave reviews!


----------



## tokidokibaybee

ULTA HAS IT IN STOCK AGAIN! FREE SHIPPING CODE 50830

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80045 cat940003


----------



## scarlet555

The brush is a good idea for the UD naked, but I like the eyeliner, much more.


----------



## scarlet555

x


----------



## redrose000

I received mine today from Sephora and gotta say I'm disappointed. There are fingerprints on these three colors: virgin, darkhorse, and creep. There is a small cut mark on half-baked. Guess I'll be purchasing this when I see a perfect one.


----------



## skydive nikki

viba424 said:


> Looks like there are prints in the shadow in the pic too! Haha, just kidding!



I really can see them!  LOL.  Look at darkhorse and the ones after that.


----------



## lolitablue

blah956 said:


> i think i may just go out and buy one at ulta...


 
Congrats, hope you love it!!! 

*Krazydaisy*, see below the message witht the explanation of the price hike and why they are so backed up:

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/i-love-my-urban-decay-naked-palette-610245-72.html#post17759931


----------



## Beenie

scarlet555 said:


> The brush is a good idea for the UD naked, but I like the eyeliner, much more.


 
I am so happy I got the palette when it still had the liner. I have enough brushes that come with kits and I am enjoying building my MAC brush collection better. I wish they didn't change that for when I do get another when this one is all used.


----------



## TygerKitty

Mine came today!  A great treat after a 12 hr work day... will try it out tomorrow morning!


----------



## biggestbaglover

Well,  I am extremely upset. I purchased one on ebay for over 80 dollars as I previously posted and was waiting for it to come...it never did. Seller refunded my money but I don't get my palette, which is what I really wanted...and you can't find it anywhere in Canada and ulta won't ship here.


----------



## lvforever1115

I'm so glad about them adding the brush instead! I really have to snag the new palette when it releases since I never got my hands on one before.


----------



## bluejinx

Some shoppers drug marts with beauty boutiques now carry ud and sephora online has gotten it in stock a few times recently. You should be able to get one if not now very soon. 



biggestbaglover said:


> Well,  I am extremely upset. I purchased one on ebay for over 80 dollars as I previously posted and was waiting for it to come...it never did. Seller refunded my money but I don't get my palette, which is what I really wanted...and you can't find it anywhere in Canada and ulta won't ship here.


----------



## mimichauchau

I love the eyeliner too! But I guess they're just trying to switch it up.


----------



## krazydaisy

I HAD bought two UD palettes from sephora and the 'finger prints' that everyone is talking about, it was on both of the palettes i bought, exact same colors, i was wondering if it's just a defect?


----------



## viba424

How many of you guys have a back up palette? Are you more inclined to get one if you prefer the liner?


----------



## coda

Yay I got mine yesterday and it is perfect! I used it this morning and my makeup still looks great. No issues with smudges on any of the shadows for me. I ordered online from Sephora. The gunmetal one is a tiny bit crooked but it doesn't affect the quality at all.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i used my palette tonite and i'm def getting a backup! gonna wait a bit so i can make sure i get one with the makeup brush since i already have the liner and primer and the sin primer. 

question: do they let you know on ulta and/or sephora when you order if you are getting the liners or brush?


----------



## sumita

I just got mine today and it looks perfect! I really like the colors and am excited to use it!


----------



## TygerKitty

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i used my palette tonite and i'm def getting a backup! gonna wait a bit so i can make sure i get one with the makeup brush since i already have the liner and primer and the sin primer.
> 
> question: do they let you know on ulta and/or sephora when you order if you are getting the liners or brush?



The one with the brush is $48 and the one with the liner is $44 so you should be able to tell by what you pay.


----------



## Netty_M.

Love mine!! I use it everyday


----------



## J`adore LV

Random question: what country is the Naked Palette manufactured in?

Thanks!


----------



## declaredbeauty

^usa


----------



## J`adore LV

declaredbeauty said:


> ^usa



Thanks *declaredbeauty*!


----------



## LVOE__8.7

love it! got mine about a week ago with slight imperfections as well.


----------



## redrose000

krazydaisy said:


> I HAD bought two UD palettes from sephora and the 'finger prints' that everyone is talking about, it was on both of the palettes i bought, exact same colors, i was wondering if it's just a defect?



I was quite elated when my order was placed and shipped. But when I opened the product, my faith in these two companies became doubtful. 
Wished UD made final inspections of the product before sending them, the same goes for Sephora. I understand the high demand for the product, UD should not have neglected and ignored the quality issue. Sephora brushed it off by removing negative reviews concerning the fingerprints marks on their website. 

My decision on returning it was an easy one, have you decided what you are going to do?


----------



## bluejinx

I've had mine since before it became such a hassle to find and the smudges/finger looking marks started appearing. 

But if it were me, I wouldn't let a superficial mark affect my keeping it or not. It has no affect on the product or how it works, its under 50 bucks for 12 FULL SIZE shadows so I don't see it as a big issue. Once you use the shadows a few times there will be nothing to see. 

And while its annoying, the other optioon would be an entire run of the products not coming out. 1000's were apparently affected and that's 1000's of people who would still be waiting for product. 





redrose000 said:


> I was quite elated when my order was placed and shipped. But when I opened the product, my faith in these two companies became doubtful.
> Wished UD made final inspections of the product before sending them, the same goes for Sephora. I understand the high demand for the product, UD should not have neglected and ignored the quality issue. Sephora brushed it off by removing negative reviews concerning the fingerprints marks on their website.
> 
> My decision on returning it was an easy one, have you decided what you are going to do?


----------



## spylove22

I got 2 from ulta last month the minute they came in, they were perfect. They had the eyeliner which I prefer since I have so many brushes. I use mine almost every day even though I have a ton of other shadows, good thing I bought a backup.


----------



## skydive nikki

Those are not real finger prints.  No one took their bare fingers and swatched them like samples.  They are a manufacturing defect.  If it bothers you that much you should just return it.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

skydive nikki said:


> those are not real finger prints.  No one took their bare fingers and swatched them like samples.  They are a manufacturing defect.  If it bothers you that much you should just return it.



ita


----------



## lostlikelucy

Woot, got mine from Ulta in the mail today. Plus UD emailed me to let me know they have one reserved for me. But since I've got it already, if anyone wants my reservation, let me know! (PM me)


----------



## lolitablue

lostlikelucy said:


> Woot, got mine from Ulta in the mail today. Plus UD emailed me to let me know they have one reserved for me. But since I've got it already, if anyone wants my reservation, let me know! (PM me)



Woohoo!!! Did anybody take advantage of this awesome news ????


----------



## ipudgybear

I never thought about this palette until I went on youtube and saw swatches for it. Now that I want it, it's out of stock everywhere. Is it limited edition??


----------



## krazydaisy

nope it's not limited edition, it's permanent


----------



## krazydaisy

redrose000 said:


> I was quite elated when my order was placed and shipped. But when I opened the product, my faith in these two companies became doubtful.
> Wished UD made final inspections of the product before sending them, the same goes for Sephora. I understand the high demand for the product, UD should not have neglected and ignored the quality issue. Sephora brushed it off by removing negative reviews concerning the fingerprints marks on their website.
> 
> My decision on returning it was an easy one, have you decided what you are going to do?


it doesn't bother me, i figured they're defects because they're the same marks on both items. it's very faint. i'm gifting one of the palettes


----------



## viba424

I wasnt going to do it but I went ahead and picked up a backup today so I can just be done with it! Im sure DH would think thats hoarding, but men just dont understand these things.

I find myself really liking the shimmer shades in the palette the best and those are so typically not me.


----------



## Couture_Girl

mine's coming in the mailll ;]


----------



## Netty_M.

Does anyone have nice color combos to use from the UD Naked palette? I'm not really sure which eyeshadows would go good together. Thanks =)


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Netty_M. said:


> Does anyone have nice color combos to use from the UD Naked palette? I'm not really sure which eyeshadows would go good together. Thanks =)



I'm looking for suggestions too.


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I'm looking for suggestions too.


 
Hi All!  If you do a search on youtube, there are a ton of tutorials creating various looks with the Naked pallette (e.g. neutral for work, smoky, etc).  HTH!  I'm having so much fun experimenting with mine!  LOVES it!


----------



## pmburk

^ Kandee Johnson has a really nice tutorial using the Naked palette:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSkMMRL5kuw

Yay, finally got mine today!!

*If anyone is in the DFW area, the Ulta store in Fort Worth (on S Hulen) has them in stock as of noon on 1/28.* I bought one and was talking to the cashier who said they "got a ton of them in." Don't know if the store would do a charge-send.

Here's the store info:
3000 South Hulen Street, Fort Worth
817-292-9575


----------



## pmburk

TygerKitty said:


> The one with the brush is $48 and the one with the liner is $44 so you should be able to tell by what you pay.


 
I bought mine in an Ulta store today, paid $48 and mine came with the liner.

The ones they had out were all $48 and all had the liner.


----------



## Nat

^ That's wonderful, congratulations! The issue with Beauty Bay put me off for a bit, but I will be on the lookout again. One day the Naked Palette is going to be mine!


----------



## anne1218

pmburk said:


> ^ Kandee Johnson has a really nice tutorial using the Naked palette:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSkMMRL5kuw
> 
> Yay, finally got mine today!!
> 
> *If anyone is in the DFW area, the Ulta store in Fort Worth (on S Hulen) has them in stock as of noon on 1/28.* I bought one and was talking to the cashier who said they "got a ton of them in." Don't know if the store would do a charge-send.
> 
> Here's the store info:
> 3000 South Hulen Street, Fort Worth
> 817-292-9575


 

I just called, they dont' send...sucks!


----------



## pmburk

^ That stinks!

I'm going to Sephora tonight so I'll look and see if they have any in the store. If so, I'll ask if they'll do charge-send.


----------



## blah956

pmburk said:


> I bought mine in an Ulta store today, paid $48 and mine came with the liner.
> 
> The ones they had out were all $48 and all had the liner.



when i got mine, it was $44. think this was last week


----------



## TygerKitty

blah956 said:


> when i got mine, it was $44. think this was last week



yeah I only paid $44


----------



## mcb100

i just got mine at my ULTA. I got the last one on the shelf. (I don't know how their stock works though, they may keep more products in the store back room or something and just put them on the shelves again later on.) I only paid forty eight dollars for mine. Before this, I couldn't find one and I considered buying one on Ebay. The prices on Ebay for it are ridiculous. (Some are like past 100 dollars). So don't buy one on Ebay, just wait for one to come back in stock again.


----------



## pmburk

I checked my receipt and yes, it was $44. (I got the one with the eye pencil.) The sign on the shelf at Ulta said $48, so they must be phasing out the pencil versions.


----------



## BagloverBurr

the guy at sephora said there was a issue with the pencils


----------



## bluejinx

Apparently the issue was they couldn't make the connector thingy (hehe that's the technical term!) fast enough. That was the problem with manufacturing the palettes. 




BagloverBurr said:


> the guy at sephora said there was a issue with the pencils


----------



## gypsumrose

My Sephora told me that they're low on stock but they've been getting them consistently with each shipment. I should have one on Wednesday!


----------



## Couture_Girl

there's this one seller on ebay who is selling it for 50 but the shipping is 25 dollars T___T


----------



## BagloverBurr

disgusting^^


----------



## pmburk

I'm wearing mine today and LOVE it! I'm wearing Naked as a base, Sin as a browbone highlight, Buck on the lid & crease, and Hustle on the outer edge/crease. I am boring and wear mostly nude and brown eyeshadows, and this is the perfect palette for me. The colors all complement each other, so you can mix any of them, and are so easy to blend.


----------



## lostlikelucy

After a week of using the Naked Palette, I have to say that I'm not as impressed as the hype had led me to believe. 6 of the 12 shades are great, but the other 6 are either nothing special or are absolutely unwearable because of the fallout.

It's still a great everyday palette though, and amazing for the price. I'm in love with the color Virgin..it's the most perfect highlight imaginable.


----------



## TygerKitty

Okay, not only do I love the eye shadows for my eyes... the two left most matte shades (naked and buck)... if I dab a brush in them I use it to darken my brows (I'm blonde) and it works great!  I don't really like matte light shadows so now I've found a use for them YAY!


----------



## lola_haze

I bought mine a couple of weeks ago (from Sephora, though I had submitted a request to receive a notification from Urban Decay as well) and love it! Granted, I'm hooked on Hustle and haven't tried the other colors yet, but still. 

I also received a message from UD today letting me know that they're holding a palette for me - if anyone would like this spot, let me know!


----------



## arachief

lola_haze said:


> I bought mine a couple of weeks ago (from Sephora, though I had submitted a request to receive a notification from Urban Decay as well) and love it! Granted, I'm hooked on Hustle and haven't tried the other colors yet, but still.
> 
> *I also received a message from UD today letting me know that they're holding a palette for me - if anyone would like this spot, let me know!*



lola_haze - Please can I have this spot?


----------



## lola_haze

arachief said:


> lola_haze - Please can I have this spot?



Hi arachief,

I'm so sorry, someone messaged me about it yesterday afternoon. I hope you're able to get your hands on a palette soon!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Wish me luck ladies! Today may be my day to finally own this!


----------



## saban

If there is anyone in the South Bay Area who wants this, I just went to the Macy's at Valley Fair and they had them in stock.


----------



## pixies

saban said:


> If there is anyone in the South Bay Area who wants this, I just went to the Macy's at Valley Fair and they had them in stock.


Thanks for the update. I've been stalking stores for this palette and it's not going well. There are no UD retailers within 30 miles of me:cry:. There are 3 within 45-60 miles, VF being one of them. I called VF Monday, and they told me they were expecting palettes on Wed... *BUT* VF is 60 miles away so by the time I factor in gas I'd come out better buying an overpriced palette on ebay, lol. 

Bummer! I am going to Disneyland next week though so hopefully on my trip I'll find a store with them in stock. Fingers crossed!

I hope some PFers give the VF Naked palettes good homes!


----------



## 8seventeen19

After months being on the UD website wait-list, the palette is finally mine! I actually forgot I put my email on the site and was emailed Monday.I am not even sure if I am going to like it so my sister may end up with an early birthday gift.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am sure you will love it, its very flexible! ^^


----------



## Blondee178

For those who own this palette: 

What MAc e/s are similar to those in this palette???? 

I own this palette and don't want to buy similar colors at Mac since I absolutely love this and would consider getting the same colors a waste of $$. Colors don't have to be an exact match, but close enough where the difference isn't too big. Any ideas?

So far I determined that...
UD Gunmetal <-> Mac Knight Divine
UD Creep <-> Mac Black Tied


----------



## saban

pixies said:


> Thanks for the update. I've been stalking stores for this palette and it's not going well. There are no UD retailers within 30 miles of me:cry:. There are 3 within 45-60 miles, VF being one of them. I called VF Monday, and they told me they were expecting palettes on Wed... *BUT* VF is 60 miles away so by the time I factor in gas I'd come out better buying an overpriced palette on ebay, lol.
> 
> Bummer! I am going to Disneyland next week though so hopefully on my trip I'll find a store with them in stock. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I hope some PFers give the VF Naked palettes good homes!



what they wouldn't do a charge send to you?  Not sure about Macy's but I'm for sure that if you were to call a Nordstrom they would get your info and mail it to your house.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Try going to Temptila, and use her dupe list, its really detailed.


----------



## Couture_Girl

I finally got mine 

It's beautifulll


----------



## bnjj

I cannot believe there are still people waiting to get this palette.


----------



## Bella613

lostlikelucy said:


> After a week of using the Naked Palette, I have to say that I'm not as impressed as the hype had led me to believe. 6 of the 12 shades are great, but the other 6 are either nothing special or are absolutely unwearable because of the fallout.
> 
> It's still a great everyday palette though, and amazing for the price. I'm in love with the color Virgin..it's the most perfect highlight imaginable.



I tend to agree.

I bought three; almost on accident.
I gave one to a friend for Christmas, I'm using one and I guess I'll sell the other.  I thought I'd HAVE to HAVE to another one, but nope.....

Maybe I'll join the Spring ROAK and "gift" it.


----------



## ilvoelv

bnjj said:


> I cannot believe there are still people waiting to get this palette.



Same here. Great marketing ploy on UD's behalf.


----------



## pixies

Ty saban.

I finally got one today though . There is a Sephora in a JCP 18 miles away from where I live (it didn't show up on UD's list of stores). I went to the store on a whim and saw the UD display. The Naked palettes were empty on the display so the associate went to check for me. They had three on hold without any names on them so she was able to sell me one! The palette I purchased has the pencils in it.


----------



## mothbeast

Picking mine up from Macys tomorrow. Hope I like the colors.


----------



## mothbeast

Union Sq Macys SF has some unreserved palettes left


----------



## flsurfergirl3

used mine last night!!!!! got so many compliments! gotta say that the first color Virgin is soooooooooooooo shimmery! i used too much on my brow and prob will only be using it for the inner corner of my eye. i used Naked as an all over lid color and toasted in the crease over MAC Haux.


----------



## marlengr

Ive been trying to find this forever now my poor husband had been searching for it also and a girl at ulta told him that it was discontinued


----------



## krinkles597

It's permanent. My best advice is to sign up for notification emails on Urban Decay, Sephora, etc.


----------



## arachief

krinkles597 said:


> It's permanent. My best advice is to sign up for notification emails on Urban Decay, Sephora, etc.



Very true. That's what I did and after what seemed like a LONG wait, I got an email to purchase from UD last week Monday. Now I am waiting for the package to arrive!


----------



## Billyfulness182

I have been checking Sephora for it like everyday but it never seems to be in! I wish  could find it somewhere!!


----------



## marlengr

I signed up for the notification but passed up on it I thought it was going to be easier to find


----------



## pmburk

I'm still loving mine! We went out of town this weekend and it was so easy to just grab 1 palette instead of 14 separate eyeshadow pots, and still be able to do pretty much any look I wanted.

I was in Ulta in Fort Worth a couple of days ago and they still had a good stock of the palettes on the shelf. Any ladies in the DFW area looking for one, it would be worth calling to get them to hold one and making the drive.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I finally got mine today  I'm so excited to try it tomorrow! I even bought my mom one too! Hope she loves it!


----------



## anglarry04

For those looking for a palette....UD website has them in stock..im making my order now.


----------



## krinkles597

UD website still has naked palettes in stock! Go go go!


----------



## marlengr

I just ordered one! I can't wait for it to get here I went to another ulta today and they said to check back friday because thats when they got new shipments in but I don't want to risk it again besides the girl really didn't seem to know what I was talking about


----------



## pmburk

I'm wearing mine again today - Naked all over the lid, Half Baked as a brow & inner lid corner highlight, & Smog on the outer half of lid & crease.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I'm really loving this pallette as well. My most used colors are Sin, Toasted, and Hustle. Loving the shimmer!


----------



## burtsbees

I have been wanting to get this palette for MONTHS NOW! And everytime i go into Sephora it is sold out! I even signed up for that waitlist online but no luck! Im tempted to buy it on ebay but theyre being sold for almost 80$! Seems like a rip off to me...what you guys think?


----------



## declaredbeauty

It's not limited edition. It's not worth it to pay ebay prices. UD.com had them available for a whole day yesterday/today.


----------



## arachief

I don't think you should buy on ebay. It was available on UD's website till it sold out and I guess it'll be back soon. Please add yourself to the mailing lists and I am sure you'll get one. That's what I did.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lolitablue

Go, go, go!!!!!

http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/NakedPalettewithBrush.cfm?LID=NEW2817


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i ordered mine yesterday! cannot wait to get it!


----------



## piratesbooty

I just ordered mine! I am so excited! I have been waiting for months for this palette.


----------



## marlengr

Which one are they sending out the one with the brush or eye liner


----------



## lolitablue

marlengr said:


> Which one are they sending out the one with the brush or eye liner


 
Brush! No more eyeliner per my understanding and the message below:


----------



## Stilettolife

I'm at the UD site now trying to checkout and it's freezing up.  I guess everyone and their dog name puff is on here trying to check out.  UGH!!!! I want this palette.


----------



## Stilettolife

I got it....yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Stilettolife said:


> I got it....yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Stilettolife

lolitablue said:


> Congratulations!!!


 
Thanx doll


----------



## marlengr

I can't wait to get mine it still says its in the warehouse


----------



## declaredbeauty

On the website it says it's a 5 day delay for all orders...


----------



## marlengr

So I checked the mail and my palette finally got here I was hoping for the brush but I got the eye liner....


----------



## ilvoelv

For a night look I love using the last 2 colors in the palette (forgot the names) and today I used MAC's mavement and smog and it looked great!


----------



## missaznpirate

marlengr said:


> So I checked the mail and my palette finally got here I was hoping for the brush but I got the eye liner....



Me too!  Mine just got in yesterday, & I got the eyeliner too..and I paid the extra $4 so I thought they would do the brush.  I already have a few 24/7 liners and really wanted to try the brush..hmm...


----------



## declaredbeauty

That's really messed up that they went up $4 because of the brush but are still sending out the palettes with the liners. It's only $4 but still...


----------



## citylicious

Hi ladies!

Does anyone know where I can buy this in Australia? I LOVE these colours and would love to own one!! Thanks for your help


----------



## marlengr

ah I also got charged the $4 I really don't need anymore eye liners maybe they were selling the last of the palettes with the e/l because when I ordered mine it was a day or two before the put the palette on the main page


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i paid the extra $4,  mine still hasnt been shipped out and i ordered it 5 days ago, i hope i get the brush............


----------



## lolitablue

citylicious said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy this in Australia? I LOVE these colours and would love to own one!! Thanks for your help


 
So sad that neither Sephora nor UD ship internationally!!  Have you tried amazon or ebay?  Maybe now that they are available you could luck out!!!


----------



## marlengr

Hopefully you'll get the brush I haven't even used the eye liners


----------



## citylicious

lolitablue said:


> So sad that neither Sephora nor UD ship internationally!! Have you tried amazon or ebay? Maybe now that they are available you could luck out!!!


 
Thanks for your reply  I know, if only Sephora or UD shipped here it would be perfect for us over here!! Not to worry I will have a look at amazon or ebay, thank you again


----------



## chengj

Just got mine last week! It's great though I wish I got the brush instead of the eyeliners.


----------



## sumita

Hey ladies, Sephora has this available now online!


----------



## lolitablue

sumita said:


> Hey ladies, Sephora has this available now online!


 
Got one for a friend!! Thank you!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I was casually roaming through the Sephora website and saw this was available... I am officially part of the hype now  I hope I love it when I get it! I've never swatched the colors in person before, so I have no idea how much I'm going to like it. I'm hoping for the brush as well.


----------



## piratesbooty

Mine just arrived today. I got the one with the brush. I was hoping it would come with the eyeliner but the brush is really nice. I can't wait to try out the colors tomorrow!


----------



## lolitablue

piratesbooty said:


> Mine just arrived today. I got the one with the brush. I was hoping it would come with the eyeliner but the brush is really nice. I can't wait to try out the colors tomorrow!


 
Congrats!! Always great to hear that a fellow make up lover got this!!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

just got mine in the mail. i got the brush! its very nice!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

woohoo!!!! my BFF just ordered from Sephora and hopes she gets the brush. where did you order from??


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i ordered from urban decay. the brush is verry nice iv already used it


----------



## Pinkpuff09

^ Your avatar is so cute *ItzBellaDuh*!! 

I can't wait to get my palette


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

Pinkpuff09 said:


> ^ Your avatar is so cute *ItzBellaDuh*!!
> 
> I can't wait to get my palette




thank you!!!

it took them 8 days to ship mine...and 2 days to get to me! i love it though!! im sure at some point ill be getting another!


----------



## firstaid

Hey ladies, Is the eyeshadow brush really awesome? My friend just got a UDNP with the eye brush and wants to swap with me because I have the UDNP with the eyeliners. I haven't used mine yet so I was wondering which is better.


----------



## marlengr

I would trade I had never tried the eye liners I didn't like them but if you already have too many brushes keep the eye liners and try them out


----------



## Pinkpuff09

firstaid said:


> Hey ladies, Is the eyeshadow brush really awesome? My friend just got a UDNP with the eye brush and wants to swap with me because I have the UDNP with the eyeliners. I haven't used mine yet so I was wondering which is better.



The 24/7 eyeliners are really amazing (the best out there IMO), but do you wear eyeliner? I, for example, waited to get the one with the brush because I hardly ever wear black eyeliner, and I have a full-sized one at home already anyway. Do you have good brushes to use your palette? If not, I would go with the brush. It's whatever you think you will benefit from more, really.


----------



## addicted

Naked Pallette back in stock on urbandecay.com!


----------



## lm040523

My bf surprised me today with the palette. He ordered it on Sephora.com last thurs or fri and it came today. Mine came with the brush. Excited to try it out!


----------



## mcb100

really? what does the brush look like? I have the one with the eyeliner.....I never use UD's pencil eyeliner though because it doesn't really work for my eyelids I guess.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

correct me if im wrong
but i believe this is the brush it comes with (looks like the one i got)
http://www.urbandecay.com/categories/ShadowBrush.cfm

im not fan of the eyeliner at all..it does not last long on my eyes at all. so im very glad i got the brush and im loving it so far!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

addicted said:


> Naked Pallette back in stock on urbandecay.com!


 
thanks for posting this, I just placed my order.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I got my palette today! I never knew the outside was velour, I love it. I can't wait to start playing with it tomorrow


----------



## lolitablue

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I got my palette today! I never knew the outside was velour, I love it. I can't wait to start playing with it tomorrow


 
Awesome news!!


----------



## livii

I can't wait to finally get mine next week! My brother got it for me as a birthday gift and i'm just thrilled to finally get it after looking for it for so long because it's always out of stock


----------



## cinderellashoes

this palette is always sold out 
can anyone recommend me a store i can get it from?
pretty, please????


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My order finally shipped. 
Cinderella you just have to keep checking sephora and urbanddcay.com.  Also, by checking this post I was finally able to get mine.


----------



## cinderellashoes

^^ hey, thanks.

problem is, i live outside the US but my aunt is there right now for one week.
i doubt she'll find one to take back home. i've been stalking sephora and udecay websites like there's no tomorrow.
ebay prices are super inflated 

i want one so bad!!!!!!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

There a UK store that had them online

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...23932979199_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtnaked+urban


----------



## cinderellashoes

^ it's out of stock too


----------



## jadise

hqhair.com has these available now. I just ordered one for myself


----------



## cinderellashoes

thanks!

im reading customer reviews now about hqhair.com


----------



## gypsumrose

Available on sephora.com right now.


----------



## BooYah

gypsumrose said:


> Available on sephora.com right now.



thank you


----------



## krinkles597

Bump bump! *Still* available on sephora.com!


----------



## cinderellashoes

so bummed right now!

sephora doesnt ship outside the U.S


----------



## bluejinx

Sephora opened an amazon store last year. 80% of their stock is on amazon which does ship internationally. Check there. 





cinderellashoes said:


> so bummed right now!
> 
> sephora doesnt ship outside the U.S


----------



## bluejinx

Online at sephora on amazon!!!


----------



## cinderellashoes

bluejinx said:


> Sephora opened an amazon store last year. 80% of their stock is on amazon which does ship internationally. Check there.






I tried and this is what I got:
*Important Message*



 *Urban Decay Naked Palette* cannot be shipped to the selected address.

 thanks, anyway...


----------



## BagloverBurr

that stinks, I used to have that problem when we lived in Okinawa, It was so annoying


----------



## cinderellashoes

^^ tell me about it

it's been almost 8 months that ive been trying to get this palette

every online site wouldnt ship overseas


----------



## ashleyjena

I just got mine at a sephora store today! They had 4 in stock but they said that they would likely be sold out by tomorrow. I really shouldn't have spent the money, but I've been waiting ages for it!


----------



## michie

I'm too lazy to go to Sephora and probably can't see myself dropping $50 on it if we came face to face, anyway. Every time I attempt to do so online, it's sold out. Must be a sign. I'm over it.


----------



## chopStix000

I just ordered the naked palette online from sephora (they're still in stock in case anyone wants to buy!!) ... just wondering if anyone got theirs recently and still had problems with smudges, inconsistences, etc.?? Thanks much! can't wait to get mineee


----------



## roses5682

That palette does look fab, too bad I already have a collection of similar colors so I can't justify the purchase.


----------



## merekat703

My Ulta had like 12 Naked palettes yesterday! I guess the demand has gone down.


----------



## flwrgirl

Finally, finally, I ordered one. I been waiting for over a year. Everytime it came back in stock, by the time I got around to ordering it, it was sold out. Can't wait!!!! I'm so excited - can you tell?


----------



## Auzzie

I got this palette when it first came out. I really love it. It is versatile. You can get natural and smokey looks. The shadows blend very well, have great pay off, and last a long time when paired with the potion. I primarily use it for travel. I was thinking about buying another one since they are back in stock at Sephora, but I see they have the brush instead of the liner. The liner was a nice option.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I just bought this yesterday @ Sephora. It came with a brush instead of the eyeliner.  I didn't even notice that until I got home.


----------



## flwrgirl

Can't wait till Wed. My naked palette will finally arrive! 

Congrats on the engagement LoveMyMarc! Wishing you a wonderful journey in your new life.


----------



## ashleyjena

I actually love the brush that it comes with. I don't know which eyeliner it came with before, but I have a million eyeliners, but not many nice brushes.


----------



## Christine Dior

Does anyone know if you order from Sephora thru Amazon, do they charge taxes?


----------



## prettysquare

I bought the palette from Sephora when it was in stock around January. I think it's one of the best makeup purchases I've ever made in terms of quality and usability. 

Both those criteria are important to me. Obviously I want good quality shadows, but just as important is that the colours are usable day to day and can be casual or glammed up. 

That said. Does anyone find it really difficult to get the eyeliner off once it goes on? I know its long wearing, but my god, I have such a hard time! I use eyemake up remover and cotton pads.


----------



## alissarn

So jealous of everyone who got the palette, lol.... I have been wanting it for 6 months and its sold out everywhere online! doesnt help that I live in Australia and like no one has heard of UD here aargh


----------



## mcb100

i would keep checking your local Ulta. I nabbed mine there...and it couldn't have been more than 2 or 3 months ago. There was one left. But for me, the stuff at Sephora gets sold out a lot faster than the stuff at Ulta does.


----------



## ljavu

I received my new and first Urban Decay Naked Palette   i love the colors.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

I love Naked Palette


----------



## lavenderspice

I love my Naked Palette as well


----------



## flwrgirl

Me three! I received mine yesterday after a year of trying.


----------



## cinderellashoes

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!

can someone from america pls get me one of these babies?! hehehe

sooo hard to get one from here!


----------



## SupaAsdf

I finally caved and bought one after Sephora emailed that they had 'em on stock at the end of last month. The only regret I have is not picking one up when it first came out because I don't like the eyeshadow brush with this version...i'd rather have gotten the 24/7 eyeliners  Other than that, I will probably use it daily because I love the colors.


----------



## jadise

Can't wait for Monday and picking up my Naked palette from the post office!


----------



## citylicious

Thanks to a lovely friend I now have my naked palette also!!! So excited to start using it!!!


----------



## Ice latte

want palette so much, but sephora and urbandecay don't accept non US cards 

can someone help me? pls pls pls


----------



## ipudgybear

I still have yet to buy the Naked Palette.  I can never find it in the stores.


----------



## pupeluv

I'm dying to hunt one down and buy it for my sister....I like mine so much that I think she would like it too but she says she's "not into makeup" but maybe if I get it for her I'll convert her in some way.


----------



## Ice latte

who knows when palette will be available on hqhair.com? :help:


----------



## jadise

Just keep on watching their site and Facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/hqhaironline).


----------



## flsurfergirl3

does anyone know if Naked and Buck are sold separately?! i google it but it only pulled up the palette. i am almost out and they are my go to colors


----------



## flsurfergirl3

http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=556313&cm_mmc=Google_Feed-_-3-_-10-_-MP310

Macy's has them now. idk if they ship or accept payment internationally.


----------



## musicjunkie5

i finally got my hands on this palette & it is as fantastic as i hope'd it'd be.  love it!!


----------



## Ice latte

jadise said:


> Just keep on watching their site and Facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/hqhaironline).


thanks:kiss:


----------



## lavenderspice

I used Sin and Darkhorse today. I really love this palette .


----------



## Code Blue

flsurfergirl3 said:


> does anyone know if Naked and Buck are sold separately?! i google it but it only pulled up the palette. i am almost out and they are my go to colors


 

Urban Decay sells Naked separately on their site, but it's sold out at the moment.

http://www.urbandecay.com/matte-eyeshadow/159,default,pd.html?start=4&cgid=1_502&q=Eyeshadow


----------



## missgiannina

Hustle has become my favorite shadow to smudge my liner and crease color!!!


----------



## LuvAll81

I absolutely adore it! I am a makeup artist so I actually bought 2 one for me....one for my kit!


----------



## Amaryllix

The Naked palette seems to be back in stock on Urbandecay.com!! 

I love this palette. My friend and I grabbed the last two at Macy's a few weekends ago. I can't stop using it!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Just picked up it up at the Sephora inside JcP today. Was going to pass on it BUT there was like 10 of them and I'll be traveling quite a bit in the next few months... YUP that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ its perfect for travel!!


----------



## denises

Where can I get my hands on this palette? It always seems to be sold out here!


----------



## kayti

^Saw them back in stock at Sephora last week


----------



## loveHawaii

I have never been lucky enough to find this anywhere, so frustrating!


----------



## declaredbeauty

kayti said:


> ^Saw them back in stock at Sephora last week



It's still in stock at my Sephora inside JCP as of today. I guess it isn't that much in demand anymore.


----------



## karester

I saw two at an Ulta today.


----------



## penelope tree

It's not been available in the UK. We suck.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i saw 10 at my Ulta today


----------



## penelope tree

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i saw 10 at my Ulta today



lol. maybe they should send some over to england.


----------



## charzzy

penelope tree said:


> lol. maybe they should send some over to england.



And to Singapore as well, please!!

I want a naked palette so bad! The Sephoras here are current out of naked palettes and the SA said the next restock would be in 6 months???!?!  I'm getting desperate and I really want one now!! Haha!!

The colours are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## penelope tree

^ yeah, very annoying. I understand the demand was unexpected, but come on, people want to buy your product, let us. don't show it to us and then tell us we can't have it!  yes this calls for a rolleyes.


----------



## Christine Dior

ITA there's already all this hype around the product. Everyone knows how great it is. They should realize that people actually want their product and are willing to spend on it!


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I was at JCPenny yesterday passed by their sephora and there were about 20 of them.  I was shocked after all it took me to get one.  Maybe I need to grab another one just incase I run out of mines and start craving for one again LOL...  By the way the sephora inside JCP is in The Parks Mall in Arlington TX


----------



## emcosmo1639

How sad is this---I bought my naked palette about 2 months ago when they first were back in stock.  I just now started using it a week ago!!  So either I have WAY too much make up (true) or just didn't realize how wonderful it'd be (also true).  But I'm joining the cult---it's just wonderful!!  I'm in love!


----------



## Tracy

I wish this was in stock at sephora.com so I could use the BI code on it!!


----------



## michie

I think all those sites purposely remove it when they release codes.


----------



## penelope tree

^ That would be really mean if they did. 
It's still out of stock in the UK. Enjoy using your palettes everyone!


----------



## declaredbeauty

In stock: http://www.urbandecay.com/naked-palette-eyeshadow/245,default,pd.html


----------



## vanfall

gah i really want this but they dont ship to canada. bummed.  =(


----------



## mariko

just ordered my naked palette!!!

sigh... now i have to decide if i should keep my bobbi brown and smashbox items that i just purchased at sephoraush:


----------



## BagloverBurr

mariko said:


> just ordered my naked palette!!!
> 
> sigh... now i have to decide if i should keep my bobbi brown and smashbox items that i just purchased at sephoraush:



Keep it all!!!


----------



## coutureddd

just ordered my palette from urbandecay.com, can't wait to get it!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mariko said:


> just ordered my naked palette!!!
> 
> sigh... now i have to decide if i should keep my bobbi brown and smashbox items that i just purchased at sephoraush:


What SB stuff did you get? If you got the beauty files, return it, I'm not happy with it and I'm a BIG SB fan.  I do plan on getting the softbox/softlights? palette though, despite having the naked as well!


----------



## merekat703

Naked is by far the best pallete I have ever used/seen! I may need a second one soon.


----------



## mariko

bunnymasseuse said:


> What SB stuff did you get? If you got the beauty files, return it, I'm not happy with it and I'm a BIG SB fan.  I do plan on getting the softbox/softlights? palette though, despite having the naked as well!



:O the softbox palette is gorgeous! i love how the set has matte AND shimmery colors. i actually bought the eyelights palette in beam. great for work and daytime wear. it's soo thin and compact so i figured it would help lessen all the make up i carry around.


----------



## declaredbeauty

merekat703 said:


> Naked is by far the best pallete I have ever used/seen! I may need a second one soon.



Agreed. I used to roll my eyes when people said that they needed a backup. But I'm thinking about getting one too. :shame:


----------



## whatisasofe

i ordered mine on monday and received it today! I am so excited! The colors are amazing! It makes me want to throw all my other cheapy eye shadows away!


----------



## skydive nikki

I went ahead and bought a back up shorty after I got my first palette.  I got them when naked first came out.  I use the naked palette all the time, and am nowhere near running out.  I dont recommend a backup.  Honestly.  I cant see needing my back up for at least another year, probably 2.  By that time I dont know how good it will be.  I know it is an awesome palette, but dont waste your money on 2.  Just my opinion.


----------



## michelle779

I've had mine for a few months now, I agree it's great. It has colors for every occasion. I talked my friend into buying one & she doesn't even wear much makeup & she loves it!


----------



## coutureddd

in stock in sephora...limited quantities!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...anpal-he-h-&dicid=455674:19163668482:32417038


----------



## QTbebe

coutureddd said:


> in stock in sephora...limited quantities!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...anpal-he-h-&dicid=455674:19163668482:32417038



thanks!!! i just ordered it!!

i also agree with another poster, that you dont need a backup. there will be more in the future, or maybe even better palettes. they last a really long time.


----------



## anglarry04

i was in my local ulta in columbia, sc and saw 3 available with the eyeliners. since i havent used mine yet i didnt buy one.


----------



## mars702

Ordered one yesterday. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

coutureddd said:


> in stock in sephora...limited quantities!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...anpal-he-h-&dicid=455674:19163668482:32417038



Some how I knew they were going to put them up after the sale. lol


----------



## i<3handbags

Right now e bates has 6% cash back at Sephora. It is better than nothing.


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm still glad I got mine when I did, because even though so many of you say your ultas and sephora have many, mine are again sold out, and only had them in stock for about 1 day.


----------



## penelope tree

This palette has just been picked as a favourite by a UK department store, who haven't had it in stock for months and months, if ever. I think it's bad that they are now promoting it as a favourite in an offer, along with other makeup and skincare that got voted by their customers, but it is still OOS. For a while they removed the listing but now it's back, I don't understand why they would bother unless they were actually going to sell it! Boo


----------



## penelope tree

sorry to keep bumping this thread  but this is now in stock in the UK, at least online. Just ordered mine with 10% off woot!


----------



## charzzy

penelope tree said:


> sorry to keep bumping this thread  but this is now in stock in the UK, at least online. Just ordered mine with 10% off woot!



Hi! Grats on your purchase! does that shop ship internationally?


----------



## nicci404

I feel so guilty....I haven't used mine much at all. I know it has been at least 2 months. I think in total I have used it 10 times.


----------



## Bethc

For the 1st time ever, I saw the Naked pallette in stock at Sephora in NYC...  5th ave @ 48th had at least 10 of them this morning!


----------



## gwendolen

I keep thinking I don't need it because I have similar shadows in my collection... but it's so tempting! I keep thinking what if I go traveling (which is stupid because I have like 5 other palettes I could bring). Sigh.


----------



## penelope tree

It arrived today along with some samples! The primer and eyeshadow brush is a great bonus (if you don't already have them). I tried sidecar first and it was a mistake - i generally don't use glittery eyeshadows and this has a lot of fall out! I put virgin on top of side car as it was a bit too dark for me. i put buck in the crease. I have been wearing it for five hours and it still looks good - it has survived a walk, where my eyes watered, and a nap. The presentation is lovely too. For what I paid I am very happy and will probably use the palest and darkest shades the most. I'm not hugely fond of the glitter in a few of them. I would not pay the stupid evilbay prices for it, since its not LE.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ tap your brush off when using the chunky glitter shadows to minimize the fall out


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm re-falling in love with Darkhorse on the outer v and crease + Sidecar on the lids.

Virgin and/or Sin on the inner corners/highlight and I'm rockin 

XXXOO PG


----------



## oceansportrait

For the first time ever, I spotted this palette at my local Sephora. The person working there told me that they just got it in stock and had put them up for display less than thirty minutes ago! I've been going to check into my local Sephora about every two weeks or so since they opened up last August because I wanted this palette, so it was fantastic to finally see it in person!!

Of course, I snatched it up. Now I can understand what all the fuss is about  I'm a neutrals girl so this palette is like my holy grail.


----------



## EllAva

I've had mine for about 9 months and it is still my go-to palette every single day.  I am a neutral eye girl, in general, and I can create a hundred different looks with this thing, depending on my mood... Anyone who is on the fence about it should definitely pick it up.


----------



## brianne1114

in stock at Sephora right now!  i just ordered one!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I love it, but since I got my Feminine palette, it doesn't get the love it deserves right now haha


----------



## oceansportrait

I've been using it for the past couple of days, and it's amazing! I love the lighter colors especially---they show much more than the Mac light eyeshadows I've been using lately---and you hardly need a ton to get it to show up. Definitely a keeper!

I'm kind of disappointed though that they replaced the eyeliner pencils with an eyeshadow brush. It's great quality and all---but I already have enough brushes as it is. I would've preferred eyeliners more


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am the opposite, I want the brush, but got the pencil, and i never wear eyeliner haha


----------



## charzzy

http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette/

It's in stock on Beautybay!! Just grabbed one!!!!


----------



## gypsumrose

This has been in stock at sephora.com for a few days now.


----------



## crunchy buns

I just got mine last week and am so in love with it

I got one with the brush which is good since I the liner already.  I have to admit though I've just been using the shadows as liners.


----------



## coconutsboston

nicci404 said:


> I feel so guilty....I haven't used mine much at all. I know it has been at least 2 months. I think in total I have used it 10 times.


 
I'm the same way!  I have to find a tutorial every time I use it, otherwise the colors are too light or dark for my coloring when I try to put them on.


----------



## CurrentCustom

I love my urban decay naked palette too! it's amazing and such a great value.


----------



## ipudgybear

I am glad to say that I finally bought the Naked Palette after finding it luckily in a Sephora.


----------



## milwifey5863

I just bought mine on Monday and I've been using it ever since I got it!  I'm a beginner when it comes to wearing  eyeshadow and now I'm hooked!  I love my palette!


----------



## kmh1190

I guess these are becoming more available.  I picked up 2 at Ulta (got the last 2, yes I'm a brat)-an extra for myself since I use it so much and one for my sister.  I like the new brush.


----------



## brianne1114

I love this palette so much, I've been using it daily since I bought it.


----------



## mars702

I love mine too!


----------



## musicjunkie5

there were a ton when i was at ulta yesterday!  i even talked my mom into getting one.  love this palette.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I'm obviously in the minority but I don't like this palette.
I'm not a fan of palettes in general because not every colour in it will suit every person.

These ones are supposed to be one size fits all but I didn't find that to be true.
A lot of the colours are colours that most people would already have in their collection.


----------



## oceansportrait

Sloane_Ranger said:


> I'm obviously in the minority but I don't like this palette.
> I'm not a fan of palettes in general because not every colour in it will suit every person.
> 
> These ones are supposed to be one size fits all but I didn't find that to be true.
> A lot of the colours are colours that most people would already have in their collection.


 
I think that's why this is such a great palette-- it puts together the most usable colors in one affordable package. It probably isn't targetted towards the make-up obsessed who already have every color under the sun in eyeshadow form. 

It's an amazing palette for those who've just started using makeup (and who doesn't have the kind of $$ needed to buy these individually!) or those who like to travel.


----------



## milwifey5863

oceansportrait said:


> I think that's why this is such a great palette-- it puts together the most usable colors in one affordable package. It probably isn't targetted towards the make-up obsessed who already have every color under the sun in eyeshadow form.
> 
> It's an amazing palette for those who've just started using makeup (and who doesn't have the kind of $$ needed to buy these individually!) or those who like to travel.



ITA.  I was never into eyeshadows; I only wore eyeliner before I got my palette.  The last time I wore eyeshadow was at my wedding and that was almost ten years ago!  The palette is great for a beginner like me who doesn't wanna fuss about what colors go with what.  I also think it's a gateway for me to try other eyeshadows.  JMO


----------



## afcgirl

I don't like it either.  The glitter gets all over my face, yuck.  And the colors are mostly light, I like darker colors on me (I have olive skin, NW30).  I really tried to like it!


----------



## Ice latte

palette's mine  received it from hqhair.com


----------



## Spendaholic

I finally got the Naked Palette last week from Debenhams in the UK for £28.80 with Free Delivery and i'm over the moon happy.
I'm so happy i was able to purchase the palette its been out of stock for like forever.


----------



## Christine Dior

I really, really hate to say this but my love for this palette has been subdued. I've used primer but the fallout is really a turn off. My regular routine is usually makeup on my face first then my eyes but whenever I decide to reach for this palette, I have to make sure that my face is bare and that's just not what I'm used to.


----------



## oceansportrait

Christine Dior said:


> I really, really hate to say this but my love for this palette has been subdued. I've used primer but the fallout is really a turn off. My regular routine is usually makeup on my face first then my eyes but whenever I decide to reach for this palette, I have to make sure that my face is bare and that's just not what I'm used to.


 
Have you made sure to tap the brush really well before applying?


----------



## Christine Dior

oceansportrait said:


> Have you made sure to tap the brush really well before applying?


 
Yes, I even make sure to pick up the minimum amount of product as possible. It's not that I _hate _the palette because I don't, but I really wanted it to be my HG but it's not.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i absolutely love Toasted and Hustle together. i put them with MAC Haux. my favs lately!


----------



## oceansportrait

Christine Dior said:


> Yes, I even make sure to pick up the minimum amount of product as possible. It's not that I _hate _the palette because I don't, but I really wanted it to be my HG but it's not.


 
What kind of eye primer do you use before you put it on? 

I have pretty oily lids, so the Urban Decay eye primer's good enough to keep the eyeshadow on without a lot of fallout, but if you have more normal/dry lids, you might want to go for something a little thicker like the Mac eye primers---the consistency's a little thicker so it's much better at having the eyeshadow stick to the lids & stay on there.


As for me ---I've had my Naked palette for a few weeks now and I love it! There are so many shades though that I'm having a hard time knowing which combos to use. Tomorrow's my day off so I guess I'll spend it experimenting XD


----------



## sophiae

I love this palette, too!  I bought it when it first came out, and little did I know it was hard to get!  I had walked into Ulta one day for other things, came across it and loved it so much that I just bought it.  When I got mine, they had about 4 or 5 more on the shelf.  Since then, their stock has been pretty bare with this palette.  

I have to say, though, I love the matte colors more than the shimmery ones (I'm just not too big on shimmer, even though the colors are gorgeous), but all in all, this is one of the best palettes available.


----------



## kmh1190

I'm more of a fan of the shimmery shades.  They seem to give the eyes more of a pop.  My favorite color of the entire palette is sidecar, followed by half-baked.


----------



## J`adore LV

I finally got my Naked Palette!!!!  BUT the couple of times I used it, I developed a rash around my eyes!!!  Eeeek!  I'm trying to figure out if it's the Naked Palette shadows that are irritating my eyes or if it was something else.  Has anyone else experienced irritation around the eyes when using the Naked Palette?

TIA!


----------



## mars702

^not from the shadow but from the primer


----------



## oceansportrait

J`adore LV said:


> I finally got my Naked Palette!!!! BUT the couple of times I used it, I developed a rash around my eyes!!! Eeeek! I'm trying to figure out if it's the Naked Palette shadows that are irritating my eyes or if it was something else. Has anyone else experienced irritation around the eyes when using the Naked Palette?
> 
> TIA!


 
That's strange! As someone's suggested, try going without the primer, that may be what's causing it (might be a good idea to look at the ingredients to see if there's anything in there that you're allergic to!). Either that, or maybe the glitter's what's aggravating your lids? It seems some people have issues with fallout (especially for the glittery shades) so it could be irritating your eyes to cause that rash.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

oceansportrait said:


> That's strange! As someone's suggested, try going without the primer, that may be what's causing it (might be a good idea to look at the ingredients to see if there's anything in there that you're allergic to!). Either that, or maybe the glitter's what's aggravating your lids? It seems some people have issues with fallout (especially for the glittery shades) so it could be irritating your eyes to cause that rash.



That's too bad, I still don't have this palette and after reading some of the reviews I'm "ehh".


----------



## Lady Stardust

Has UD always had Sin available as a single?  I thought they only put it in palettes but just saw you can buy it by itself now (it's my favorite color from the palette and one of my all time favorites!).  Am I oblivious or was it only recently made available as a single?


----------



## NYCBelle

My mom works at Macys so she was able to get me a palette and with her employee discount it is 20% off for me!! 

Ladies, if you are searching high and low for the palette call the Macys in Herald Square here in NY they have a stock of 238 palettes! they can probably ship it to you!


----------



## sophiae

Lady Stardust said:


> Has UD always had Sin available as a single?  I thought they only put it in palettes but just saw you can buy it by itself now (it's my favorite color from the palette and one of my all time favorites!).  Am I oblivious or was it only recently made available as a single?



I'm thinking it's fairly recent.  I've never noticed it sold individually until the past month-ish, unless I'm missing something...  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## mmmbags

although i was attracted to the concept of the ultimate neutral colored eyeshadow palette, i ended up returning my naked to sephora. no matter what i did (different eye primers, applying foundation after finishing the eyes, tapping off my brushes before applying the shadows), i had substantial fallout, and i loathe the look of chunky glitter on my face/cheek area. i know people are still looking for it, and i felt a little guilty returning mine, but i couldn't justify keeping it around just because it's the it-product.


----------



## Lady Stardust

sophiae said:


> I'm thinking it's fairly recent.  I've never noticed it sold individually until the past month-ish, unless I'm missing something...  Can anyone confirm?


  Ok it's probably newish then if you didn't notice till recently either.  I got the Ammo palette mainly because I wanted a back up of Sin lol then just yesterday saw it for individual sale and I'm a pretty thorough shopper I don't think I missed that before


----------



## Dabyachunv

Its for sale on Sephora.com


----------



## brianne1114

sophiae said:


> I'm thinking it's fairly recent. I've never noticed it sold individually until the past month-ish, unless I'm missing something... Can anyone confirm?


 
Sin has been around for a while - that was one of my first ever high-end eyeshadows - I think I bought it in 2003 or so?  First eyeshadow I ever used up also!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Really it's been available as a single for that long?!  Huh, never saw it lol.  Maybe it was sold out a lot or something


----------



## sophiae

Lady Stardust said:


> Ok it's probably newish then if you didn't notice till recently either.  I got the Ammo palette mainly because I wanted a back up of Sin lol then just yesterday saw it for individual sale and I'm a pretty thorough shopper I don't think I missed that before





brianne1114 said:


> Sin has been around for a while - that was one of my first ever high-end eyeshadows - I think I bought it in 2003 or so?  First eyeshadow I ever used up also!



Looks like we've both missed it lol.  Thanks for the correction, brianne!  :]


----------



## styleofrose

Hi ladies!!! I'm new to make up and have been wanting to try out some eyeshadows that is dummy proof. I've been eye-ing this palette for the hype it received. I was wondering whether it's easy to apply and whether it'll be the one and only palette that you'll ever need. TIA!!


----------



## susu1978

styleofrose said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm new to make up and have been wanting to try out some eyeshadows that is dummy proof. I've been eye-ing this palette for the hype it received. I was wondering whether it's easy to apply and whether it'll be the one and only palette that you'll ever need. TIA!!


 
Its a beautiful pallete to have in your collection, packaging is pretty and the eyeshadows are beautiful. Very pigmented, easyto apply. there are shades of brown, charcoal, and a brow highlighter as well.

If you are the kind of person that mostly likes neutral colors then this pallete truly fills the need.


----------



## Nieners

Oh no, I almost used up my favourite colours from the palette.. the rest are all darker colors so I don't really work with those. Bummed out!


----------



## stacyglam

styleofrose said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm new to make up and have been wanting to try out some eyeshadows that is dummy proof. I've been eye-ing this palette for the hype it received. I was wondering whether it's easy to apply and whether it'll be the one and only palette that you'll ever need. TIA!!


dummy proof is definitely a good way to describe it  I love my naked palette!


----------



## stacyglam

styleofrose said:


> Hi ladies!!! I'm new to make up and have been wanting to try out some eyeshadows that is dummy proof. I've been eye-ing this palette for the hype it received. I was wondering whether it's easy to apply and whether it'll be the one and only palette that you'll ever need. TIA!!



I think dummy proof pretty much sums it up I love my palette!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I heard a rumor there was a Naked II coming out, but havent heard anything more about it. maybe this fall or something?


----------



## kayti

I never bring mine when I travel because it doesn't fit in any of my makeup bags and I really regret it this time. It is sitting at home on the other side of the world and I'm not going home until July 9.  I really wish I had brought it. I also wish they made a similar palette 1/2 the size so I could zip it in my makeup bag. Oh well, I will appreciate it more when I get back..


----------



## styleofrose

susu1978 said:


> Its a beautiful pallete to have in your collection, packaging is pretty and the eyeshadows are beautiful. Very pigmented, easyto apply. there are shades of brown, charcoal, and a brow highlighter as well.
> 
> If you are the kind of person that mostly likes neutral colors then this pallete truly fills the need.





stacyglam said:


> I think dummy proof pretty much sums it up I love my palette!



i guess i tend to have oily eyelid. my eyeliner doesnt stay on for long, which has made me stay away from eyeshadow other than one natural beige colour eyeshadow that i uses occassionally. i was wondering whether it'll worth the investment on this palette as it's not cheap. hehe.


----------



## 001pegasus

after I bought my naked palette, i felt that my life was complete when it comes to brown e/s. The shades are so soft and blendable to create famous (are dupes for ) neutral MAC e/s like satin taupe, woodwinked, cork, wedge, shroom, coquette, all that glitters, knight divine, artic etc.


----------



## oceansportrait

styleofrose said:


> i guess i tend to have oily eyelid. my eyeliner doesnt stay on for long, which has made me stay away from eyeshadow other than one natural beige colour eyeshadow that i uses occassionally. i was wondering whether it'll worth the investment on this palette as it's not cheap. hehe.


 
Well the eyeshadows in this palette are a bit on the soft side (even the darker shades don't go on dark DARK, rather it goes on lightly, which is great for blending). My lids are on the normal side, and I do find that these shades don't last as long as say, my MAC eyeshadows.


----------



## declaredbeauty

BagloverBurr said:


> I heard a rumor there was a Naked II coming out, but havent heard anything more about it. maybe this fall or something?



Well if it's true.... guess I'll get it sometime in 2012.


----------



## susu1978

styleofrose said:


> i guess i tend to have oily eyelid. my eyeliner doesnt stay on for long, which has made me stay away from eyeshadow other than one natural beige colour eyeshadow that i uses occassionally. i was wondering whether it'll worth the investment on this palette as it's not cheap. hehe.


 
well, tray applying a primer prior your eye shadows and check the difference.
It is a pricey pallette but for me it was worth every penny


----------



## AutumnJade

Just purchased this today....can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## AutumnJade

This arrived today. I just opened it and....I'm in love.  These colors seems so perfect!! I'm getting ready to go play with some colors but I can't decide which ones to try, lol.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I've lost my naked palette...I had it on a trip not long ago and I think I may have left it at the hotel =(  What am I going to do


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sorry to hear that! Luckily they're pretty easy to come by now


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've lost my naked palette...I had it on a trip not long ago and I think I may have left it at the hotel =(  What am I going to do



Aww, leaving any kind of makeup behind would suck (especially something you liked). What a bummer!


----------



## Nat

Finally got one at Sephora today. They just got a new shipment in, so I was lucky. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Lola

I have the Naked palette and the Too Faced Natural Eye palette--I love them both equally.  

The Too Faced Eye palette is a Sephora 500 pt perk and is worth a look too if you like neutral eye shadow.  It's like a "best of" from all the Too Faced palettes.


----------



## oceansportrait

I dropped by Sephora, and they  had at least 10 at my location. It seems it is getting easier to snag now (thank goodness!)


----------



## AutumnJade

Lola said:


> I have the Naked palette and the Too Faced Natural Eye palette--I love them both equally.
> 
> The Too Faced Eye palette is a Sephora 500 pt perk and is worth a look too if you like neutral eye shadow.  It's like a "best of" from all the Too Faced palettes.



I got this as well with my points!! I can't wait to try it. I used the Naked palette this morning and I love it!!! I am so happy with this purchase!!


----------



## AutumnJade

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've lost my naked palette...I had it on a trip not long ago and I think I may have left it at the hotel =(  What am I going to do



I'm really sorry to hear that. I hate when I do stuff like that.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Since I lost mine, now I need to decide if I should get another, or just forget it.  I loved mine, but I was using only a few of the colors the majority of the time (granted, I only used it for about 2 weeks so I really didn't have much time to familiarize myself with it).  I loved the colors but I felt like I have so many browns already...maybe the hype is just getting to me....hmmmm....


----------



## mars702

If I lost mine I would get Sin and Naked since I use those the most. I feel like I could live without the rest since I have similar shades to the rest. Don't get me wrong, I still love this palette.


----------



## penelope tree

I used the naked shadow yesterday, just one swipe and blend, and really liked it.


----------



## T.J.

i am still not sure if i buy this palette. it's kinda hard to get it in europe.....


----------



## oceansportrait

T.J. said:


> i am still not sure if i buy this palette. it's kinda hard to get it in europe.....


 
Well, if you already have neutrals in your collection, then you might just want to wait until it gets more readily available. The Naked palette is part of their permanent collection, so once they can start making more, I'm sure that the demand will wane & you'll be able to get it without having to pay rip-off prices at auction sites like eBay.

I've been seeing this palette at my local Sephora lately, and that's saying something considering the first time I ever saw it in person there was in late May (and the MUA said they only had two shipments which sold out immediately since their store opening back in August!!)


----------



## penelope tree

T.J. said:


> i am still not sure if i buy this palette. it's kinda hard to get it in europe.....



where do you live? debenhams had them in stock for quite a while although they don't seem to have them right now.


----------



## susu1978

I think its time for a NAKED PALLETTE II


----------



## milwifey5863

susu1978 said:


> I think its time for a NAKED PALLETTE II



Yes, definitely!  I would like to see more matte shades but doubt it since they're known for their shimmer/glittery shades.


----------



## susu1978

milwifey5863 said:


> Yes, definitely! I would like to see more matte shades but doubt it since they're known for their shimmer/glittery shades.


 
I would want to see more naked browns (matte and shimmery)and maybe 2 highlighters a matte and frost and a matte black.


----------



## T.J.

penelope tree said:


> where do you live? debenhams had them in stock for quite a while although they don't seem to have them right now.



i am from germany.

oceansportrait, that is a good point. i waited for so long, i can wait a bit longer... i wasnt for sure if it's part of the permanent collection


----------



## penelope tree

T.J. said:


> i am from germany.
> 
> oceansportrait, that is a good point. i waited for so long, i can wait a bit longer... i wasnt for sure if it's part of the permanent collection



i went on house of fraser and thought i had found one for you with reasonable international delivery... but they won't ship the palette, grrr.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

mars702 said:


> If I lost mine I would get Sin and Naked since I use those the most. I feel like I could live without the rest since I have similar shades to the rest. Don't get me wrong, I still love this palette.


 Same for me,  I love virgin, Sin and I forget what the other names are.  Some I seldom use as too glittery for me.


----------



## T.J.

penelope tree said:


> i went on house of fraser and thought i had found one for you with reasonable international delivery... but they won't ship the palette, grrr.




oh no, thanks for looking! i appreciate it!


----------



## oceansportrait

LOREBUNDE said:


> Same for me, I love virgin, Sin and I forget what the other names are. Some I seldom use as too glittery for me.


 
I use almost all the shades except the two on the very right (forgot their names, but they're the black & silvery-blue ones). I probably need to go online and search for a good way to use these colors because when I put them on, it looked like someone had punched me, haha.

I don't mind the glittery ones, because the eyeshadows go on really sheer, so as long as you don't pile it up and only go over your lid once, it looks fine even for daywear.


----------



## ashleyjena

oceansportrait said:


> I use almost all the shades except the two on the very right (forgot their names, but they're the black & silvery-blue ones). I probably need to go online and search for a good way to use these colors because when I put them on, it looked like someone had punched me, haha.
> 
> I don't mind the glittery ones, because the eyeshadows go on really sheer, so as long as you don't pile it up and only go over your lid once, it looks fine even for daywear.



I use those colors as eyeliner, with a thin brush


----------



## brianne1114

susu1978 said:


> I think its time for a NAKED PALLETTE II


 


milwifey5863 said:


> Yes, definitely! I would like to see more matte shades but doubt it since they're known for their shimmer/glittery shades.


 


susu1978 said:


> I would want to see more naked browns (matte and shimmery)and maybe 2 highlighters a matte and frost and a matte black.


 
I'd like to see a few more cool-toned shades - most of the shades in Naked lean warm (except the 2 on the right).


----------



## fortomorrow

It seems pretty great! I would try some this type in future!


----------



## heffalump

I love mine! Especially with the primer potion it came with since eyeshadows never stay on my eyelid


----------



## fatsimax

as of right now both Sephora and Ulta stores as well as their online stores should have teh Naked palette back in stock


----------



## ashleyroe

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've lost my naked palette...I had it on a trip not long ago and I think I may have left it at the hotel =(  What am I going to do


 
!!!

exactly why i buy travel 'throw away' make up.

i buy Mark., as expendable makeup.

i have a palette with 4 shadows and two blushes.
a concealer stick, powder, lip gloss and mascara.

think i paid $50 for all that through a girl who does avon at my work. she always brought in a Mark. book just for me.

i keep the urban decay and nars safe at home


----------



## Miss Kris

Sephora still has them in stock!  http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P267200&categoryId=C7010


----------



## lvforever1115

I just picked mine up today at Sephora... FINALLY!


----------



## notoriousliz

I finally got mine!!! I'm soooo excited! I've wanted this for ages!


----------



## ashleyjena

Yay!! Congrats ladies who just got it! You're going to love it. I use mine literally every single day.


----------



## caley

I've been holding off since march to get one in person. I finally got it 2 weeks ago and haven't used it yet! I'm so ashamed lol.


----------



## penelope tree

house of fraser had loads in store the other day.


----------



## Sadexx

can't live without mine.


----------



## AutumnJade

I've used mine every day since I've had it...I am loving this!!


----------



## Samia

Anyone in UAE looking for the naked Palette, Sephora Dubai has them in stock now


----------



## cloudzz

I had mine for over half a year now. The fever has died down, but I still turn to it when I don't know what to wear or want something safe and easy. It's a very handy palette and great for every occasion. It's definitely some money well spent~.


----------



## Pursegrrl

cloudzz said:


> I had mine for over half a year now. The fever has died down, but I still turn to it when I don't know what to wear or want something safe and easy. It's a very handy palette and great for every occasion. It's definitely some money well spent~.


 
+1...ITA!!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## littlepretty

FINALLY found this palette at my ULTA on Friday night.  I tried it out yesterday - Half Baked on the lid, smog in the crease and Virgin as a highlight.  LOVE!


----------



## Samia

For Anyone still looking:
http://www.lookfantastic.com/beauty/urban-decay-new/gifts-and-packs

They ship worldwide


----------



## oceansportrait

Looks like this palette is becoming much much easier to get ahold of. That's great, because I know many people have been waiting ages to get these. I saw these palettes for the second time at my local Sephora (and they had ~15 palettes!). 

Have there been any talks of a possible Naked Palette II (or a sleek, compact palette like this that gathers together more colorful eyeshadows?). I love UD eyeshadows, but their palettes are always HUGE (e.g., the 15th anniversary palette), and I don't want to waste space in my room for what is essentially 90% cardboard box + 10% eyeshadow.


----------



## BagloverBurr

oceansportrait said:


> Looks like this palette is becoming much much easier to get ahold of. That's great, because I know many people have been waiting ages to get these. I saw these palettes for the second time at my local Sephora (and they had ~15 palettes!).
> 
> Have there been any talks of a possible Naked Palette II (or a sleek, compact palette like this that gathers together more colorful eyeshadows?). I love UD eyeshadows, but their palettes are always HUGE (e.g., the 15th anniversary palette), and I don't want to waste space in my room for what is essentially 90% cardboard box + 10% eyeshadow.



Pursebuzz on youtube said something about the naked II back when summer stuff was being reviewed. But I havent heard anything else since


----------



## bebeklein

I am not impressed with the quality of the eyeshadows in comparison to bobbi brown and chanel which I normally use.  UD shadows don't last as long, not as rich, flake more and fade in comparison to my two normal brands.  Also all but two of the colors are shimmery/metallic.

But for the price/quantity I can't complain.


----------



## Bella613

bebeklein said:


> I am not impressed with the quality of the eyeshadows in comparison to bobbi brown and chanel which I normally use.  UD shadows don't last as long, not as rich, flake more and fade in comparison to my two normal brands.  Also all but two of the colors are shimmery/metallic.
> 
> But for the price/quantity I can't complain.



I agree.
It's lackluster wore off quickly, for me and I bought THREE!!

I gave one to a friend and now have 1 brand new one and 1 barely used one.
FML-- I'll know better next time-- quality over quantity for me.


----------



## BagloverBurr

bebeklein said:


> I am not impressed with the quality of the eyeshadows in comparison to bobbi brown and chanel which I normally use.  UD shadows don't last as long, not as rich, flake more and fade in comparison to my two normal brands.  Also all but two of the colors are shimmery/metallic.
> 
> But for the price/quantity I can't complain.



I have found they work great, they last all day for me, I am not as into the naked palette but I use my other eyeshadows from UD often.


----------



## Tammy518

Finally got one yesterday and love it already!


----------



## mars702

I still reach for this most days. The left half gives the perfect no makeup makeup look. Great for the office. Then the right side is great for a night on the town.


----------



## declaredbeauty

bebeklein said:


> I am not impressed with the quality of the eyeshadows in comparison to bobbi brown and chanel which I normally use.  UD shadows don't last as long, not as rich, flake more and fade in comparison to my two normal brands.  Also all but two of the colors are shimmery/metallic.
> 
> But for the price/quantity I can't complain.



I haven't tried BB or Chanel eyeshadows but they work great for me. They are buttery very easy to blend. Highly pigmented. I've used UD with and without primer and still get the same results. I don't mind shimmery shades.. however I can see a problem if you don't like them. Other than that quality-wise UD shadows are awesome.


----------



## nicci404

bebeklein said:


> I am not impressed with the quality of the eyeshadows in comparison to bobbi brown and chanel which I normally use. UD shadows don't last as long, not as rich, flake more and fade in comparison to my two normal brands. Also all but two of the colors are shimmery/metallic.
> 
> But for the price/quantity I can't complain.


 
I bought mine when it first came out but used it less than 5 times. I didn't really like it at first compared to my Chanel shadows. I thought most were too shimmery. But I took it out again this week and started to really like. I am kind of surprised. But if I had the chance to buy again, I am not sure I would.


----------



## AutumnJade

I don't think I've used any other shadow since I received mine. I am in love with this palette!


----------



## oceansportrait

It's true the UD palette is a bit sheer, but that's what I like about it. Any of the shades (with the exception of the ones to the very right like Gunmetal) could be used to create a work look.


----------



## 8seventeen19

nicci404 said:


> I bought mine when it first came out but used it less than 5 times. I didn't really like it at first compared to my Chanel shadows. I thought most were too shimmery. But I took it out again this week and started to really like. I am kind of surprised. But if I had the chance to buy again, I am not sure I would.



I get a ton of fall out no matter what I do. It doesn't seem like they last more than a couple of hours for me even with the UD primer.  I definitely would not buy it again, although I am in love with the eyeliner it came with.


----------



## pupeluv

I'm waiting on the Topkapi quad to get here so I did a somewhat UD version it, Half Baked, Smog and Darkhorse...I know not exactly the same but I was in the mood to take out that Naked palette, it doesn't come out much and I haven't even touched Creep or Gunmetal...


----------



## imlvholic

Huh! I'm always late about makeup, just got my UD NAKED yesterday after checking the stores for stock to come. Finally found it directly from the UD website, but my question is, *does it supposed to come w/ the double liner pencil or the brush* besides the potion? Mine comes w/ the brush w/c I already owned something similar, I was expecting the double liner. Also, does these shadows have any expiration dates? Because I know this will last me a long time.

I really love the colors & they're very easy to blend. I'm already on the list for the 15th Anniversary pallete.


----------



## oceansportrait

shoeaddictklw said:


> I get a ton of fall out no matter what I do. It doesn't seem like they last more than a couple of hours for me even with the UD primer.  I definitely would not buy it again, although I am in love with the eyeliner it came with.


 
How do you apply your eyeshadow? That could be part of the reason. 

I've seen people literally GRIND their brush into the eyeshadow to pick up the color (oh the horror!). Not tapping on the brush can lead to fall out too (I find it's helpful to tap a couple of times--not just once). Plus, when you're applying it, rather than swiping it across the lid back and forth, it's better to pat it in. It makes it much easier to blend PLUS it leads to less fall out. 

I follow these tips religiously and I have very very little fall out now using the UD Naked palette.


----------



## bebeklein

What are your favorite color combos and Where do you use them.

This vid is the reason I purchased mine.  She is gorgeous and her face is flawless.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo8WmgbiIBY


----------



## Samia

imlvholic said:


> Huh! I'm always late about makeup, just got my UD NAKED yesterday after checking the stores for stock to come. Finally found it directly from the UD website, but my question is, *does it supposed to come w/ the double liner pencil or the brush* besides the potion? Mine comes w/ the brush w/c I already owned something similar, I was expecting the double liner. Also, does these shadows have any expiration dates? Because I know this will last me a long time.
> 
> I really love the colors & they're very easy to blend. I'm already on the list for the 15th Anniversary pallete.



It used to come with the double ended liner but now it comes with the brush.


----------



## brianne1114

imlvholic said:


> Huh! I'm always late about makeup, just got my UD NAKED yesterday after checking the stores for stock to come. Finally found it directly from the UD website, but my question is, *does it supposed to come w/ the double liner pencil or the brush* besides the potion? Mine comes w/ the brush w/c I already owned something similar, I was expecting the double liner. Also, does these shadows have any expiration dates? Because I know this will last me a long time.
> 
> I really love the colors & they're very easy to blend. I'm already on the list for the 15th Anniversary pallete.


 


Samia said:


> It used to come with the double ended liner but now it comes with the brush.


 
Yep, apparently they couldn't keep up with demand because the production of the eyeliner was a bit difficult, so they changed it to a brush to be able to churn them out quicker.


----------



## Baby Boo

i jsut got mine whilst i was in the US 2 weeks ago.. and im in LOVE!! the range of colors are soo nice for everyday and work.. and the darker ones for evening.. i am so so happy with it!!

i bought it after reading the comments on here few months ago..so when i landed i headed straight to sephora hahahaa


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Anyone tried the new "Naked" type version from Tarte called the Neutraleyes Palette Vol. II?


----------



## Judy Tieu

I just purchased mine today, heard so many great reviews about the palette had to try it for myself  For those that are on the hunt for this palette you can get it at: www.beautybay.com

xx


----------



## Daisy_Hill

This has been my favourite palette since I bought it months ago. In fact if somebody ran away with all my other eyeshadow I'd hardly notice. _Naked _has everything from a barely-there work look to full-on smokey eyes for a night out. I love it! The quality is second to none in my opinion.


----------



## T.J.

Judy Tieu said:


> I just purchased mine today, heard so many great reviews about the palette had to try it for myself  For those that are on the hunt for this palette you can get it at: www.beautybay.com
> 
> xx




 thank you i finally ordered my palette!!!


----------



## michie

I was very hesitant on buying this palette, did it anyway and I'm really not feeling it much. It's very hard to explain, but I feel like these colors don't really look good together (too much shimmer), so there goes my wanting to carry this one palette for travel. I still need to pack matte colors for my crease and when I wanna highlight my crease. BAH!


----------



## imlvholic

I've been using my Naked for a week now, in fact i brought it w/ me on my trip to NY & i'm so in love w/ it. I use all colors, pick a different combi everyday & i/m very impressed. I love the brush that came w/ it too, very easy to apply the colors, i also read about the Mac #217 brush for perfect blending , bought it + the Potion original base really helps too. Now, my 15th Anniversary Pallete just got delivered, i can't wait to try it as well. I never got so excited about makeup before UD.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I finally bought mine at sephora, it was the last one. I kept picking it up on past occasions & passed. This time it was meant to be. The pigment is very nice. The fallout is minimal and the included brush is really great quality! I think it's a smart buy value-wise.


----------



## wanted_cordova

michie said:


> I was very hesitant on buying this palette, did it anyway and I'm really not feeling it much. It's very hard to explain, *but I feel like these colors don't really look good together (too much shimmer), so there goes my wanting to carry this one palette for travel. *I still need to pack matte colors for my crease and when I wanna highlight my crease. BAH!



This!  And while I do enjoy the palette it is not really an all-inclusive for me for traveling, etc. either.  I have hit pan on Buck and it's probably because I use it a lot with touches of one or two of the shimmers.


----------



## michie

I find myself using Buck when I just want to do my brows and wear liner and lashes. It's a good neutral.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Oh wow... shock me to see a thread started by me almost reaching 100 page. And the good thing, till today, it is still my go to palette. ^_^


----------



## aliciadoll

LOVE this palette


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I was ulta yesterday and there were plenty of these palettes.  I hope they keep them in stock.


----------



## misstrine85

My mom loves my Naked Palette so much, she got it for herself


----------



## LizzielovesCL

I love this palette sooo much... It rocks!


----------



## ablankpalette

Definitely my holy grail item &#9829; Can't live without it. I just wish sidecar, smog, and half baked wasn't so shimmery and glittery =[ I love wearing these colors but sometimes they are too glittery for work but nonetheless they are still my favorite.


----------



## Pursegrrl

kuishinbomeow said:


> Oh wow... shock me to see a thread started by me almost reaching 100 page. And the good thing, till today, it is still my go to palette. ^_^


 
  GREAT thread!!  And a fave UD palette of mine too!

XXXOO PG


----------



## beautysnippets

I can't wait to receive this in the mail! A wonderful friend headed over to the US and managed to grab one for me  We don't have an UD stockist here in Oz so it sucks and eBay sellers love rorting us internationals LOL


----------



## toobabyish

I love, love, LOVE this palette.  Although I have other palettes, it's the only one I use regularly.  It's perfect for day AND nightwear.


----------



## Judy Tieu

T.J. said:


> thank you i finally ordered my palette!!!


You're welcome  

I finally received my palette after waiting patiently for about 20 days!!!

And the palette looks dazzling, great purchase you won't regret it.


----------



## Kraut

Is it just me?  I have a hard time using this one me.. I'm blond, NC 20 and blue eyes.  I use the gold a lot and the pink, brown, but having a hard time with some of the deeper colors.  Especially the purple...


----------



## Swanky

Purples are my favorite - any shade of violet, eggplant, etc. . .  but I have hazel eyes and I find purplish tones to bring out my eyes the most.  I'm fair w/ reddish undertones and also blonde.


----------



## jisatsu

i just got mine yesterday and i cant wait to try it!!!


----------



## Bag_Whore

Love this pallette.


----------



## penelope tree

I use the neutral tones a lot, the sparkles and deep colours rarely. But i'm like that with any palette so overall, for the cost, I think this is till pretty good.
I think it's virgin, naked and buck that I use most.


----------



## oceansportrait

I'm actually using almost the whole palette (except that sparkly dark gray one [I think it's called gunmetal?]), which is really surprising considering there are always a handful of colors that I almost never use when I buy palettes with this many shades. For the darker/super sparkly ones that are too "out there" to put on my whole eyelid, I use it as eyeliner at the corners to create some pop. =)


----------



## tokibroki

terebina786 said:


> I don't think a lot of them do yet because when I was talking to one of the people that worked there she was saying them adding UD is new. So far I've only seen a UD area in the shoppers drug mart in BCE place (Toronto).



Other Shoppers locations I've found so far with Urban Decay are Queen Street West @ Beverley Street which is near John Street and the old CityTV building now CTV, as well as Yorkdale mall.


----------



## Samia

I am still loving mine, I using all of them except gunmetal and sidecar, hate the fall out of those two.


----------



## loubilover18

This is one of the best palettes around because it's so versatile.  Every time I'm out of town it's the only thing I need to pack, in terms of eyeshadows, because it has all I need.


----------



## oceansportrait

tokibroki said:


> Other Shoppers locations I've found so far with Urban Decay are Queen Street West @ Beverley Street which is near John Street and the old CityTV building now CTV, as well as Yorkdale mall.


 
Really? That's exciting! I'd love to be able to buy UD at my local Shoppers (if it's a better deal than buying it at Sephora that is XD)


----------



## claudia09

anyone know where this is available?? sephora seems to be sold out?


----------



## Cait

Bump. For the Naked fans who just can't get enough... 

More blitz. Found this on Makeup Alley this evening, looks like Naked 2. Still quite warm-toned, but the black looks much nicer than Creep. Honestly, I barely use Gunmetal & Creep in my current palette...

http://lockerz.com/s/156963049


----------



## declaredbeauty

Cait said:


> Bump. For the Naked fans who just can't get enough...
> 
> More blitz. Found this on Makeup Alley this evening, looks like Naked 2. Still quite warm-toned, but the black looks much nicer than Creep. Honestly, I barely use Gunmetal & Creep in my current palette...
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/156963049



It looks nice but I don't know if I'll be picking it up. Maybe it's the sunlight and my laptop screen but the colours look similar to the Original palette. However, I'm so glad it will be coming with a lipgloss because how many mini-bottles of UDPP do we need?? Also I like the fluffy side on the brush, hopefully it's more useable than the UD brush that came with the original palette, it's too firm for my liking.


----------



## piosavsfan

I bought the Naked palette a month ago and adore it! It is the first palette I have ever bought and it is perfect for me. I have been using every color in the palette.


----------



## sleeplessbeauty

I love using this palette when I'm in a hurry! I use Virgin, Buck, and Half Baked the most.


----------



## libelle

I finally found something that lives up to its hype! Love love love! I wish they still offered the eyeliners instead of the brush though.


----------



## Samia

Did anyone use this? It was followed by an Oops email that it got released early but they will honor the code!


----------



## thatsme123

Love love love this palette so easy to travel with aswell!


----------



## glitterchic

Just got my Naked palette in the mail. So excited to use it! I've always wanted to try UD Primer as well so I'm happy it came with that.


----------



## oliva9

It is a versatile, quality palette..You can do so many looks with it.My mom loves it too


----------



## VanessaJean

I have had my palette for months and I am still in love with it!! I went to Italy for 10 days and the only shadow I brought was my Naked palette. It was perfect. I could do day and evening looks. I want another one for a backup. Does anyone know if they sell the Whiskey  liner alone?


----------



## NoSnowHere

I'm traveling next week. Do you think this palette is too sparkly?


----------



## Swanky

I love it but I wish half of them were sparkle free.


----------



## northernbelle33

VanessaJean said:


> I have had my palette for months and I am still in love with it!! I went to Italy for 10 days and the only shadow I brought was my Naked palette. It was perfect. I could do day and evening looks. I want another one for a backup. Does anyone know if they sell the Whiskey  liner alone?



I think Whiskey only comes in a duo with Flipside (the pack also comes with a sharpener).


----------



## monarus

Overall is a great palette, it comes with so many glittery/shimmery colors


----------



## jenn805

love this palette, I have two


----------



## VanessaJean

I think it's a great palette for travel! 

Thanks for the info *NorthernBell*!


----------



## VanessaJean

I want to order the Whiskey liner set but UD doesn't ship to Canada.


----------



## GingerSnap527

NoSnowHere said:


> I'm traveling next week. Do you think this palette is too sparkly?


 
I always take this palette when I travel. It got me through a two-week long international trip where I did everything from sight-seeing, shopping, hiking, and a wedding!


----------



## NoSnowHere

GingerSnap527 said:


> I always take this palette when I travel. It got me through a two-week long international trip where I did everything from sight-seeing, shopping, hiking, and a wedding!


Nice, thanks! I'll definitely take it then.


----------



## Noi_82

Just bought mine today...I can't wait to use it.


----------



## lola87654

i also have one and I love it


----------



## imlvholic

I have both, NAKED & the 15th Anniversary Pallette, LOVE & ENJOYED them both because they're completely different, but the NAKED is more travel friendly. It fits in my makeup kit so comfortably.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## nicci404

I showed my mom this palette a couple months ago and when my parents drove over for Thanksgiving my dad said she kept mentioning the "Naked palette"...I gave her one of my Chanel eye shadow duo's awhile back but she liked the palette much better. She tried a few times to sneak mine in her make up bag  I picked one up for her today for one of her Xmas gifts...I think she'll be surprised and happy! I'm kind of surprised my mom likes it so much...since she's in her 50's. I tried to give her one of my Chanel quads but she thought the palette was better deal & better colors.


----------



## GingerSnap527

imlvholic said:


> I have both, NAKED & the 15th Anniversary Pallette, LOVE & ENJOYED them both because they're completely different, but the NAKED is more travel friendly. It fits in my makeup kit so comfortably.  I highly recommend it!


 
Yes, completely agree.


----------



## eff

Thought this would be as good a place as any to post this... http://www.pinchofpretty.com/?p=289

If this is real and related to the emails that were sent out today from UD regarding something new/naked on 12/1 at urbandecay.com... anyone know how long it would take to hit Sephora? I got my Naked palette late in the game so I don't remember when different stores started carrying it.


----------



## VanessaJean

I will be getting this for sure. Love!


----------



## michie

They need to use more matte colors. All those shimmers don't even look good together. I'll pass. Won't be making the same mistake.


----------



## Kansashalo

I like NP1 better.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

can't wait for NP2!!!!!!


----------



## oceansportrait

michie said:


> They need to use more matte colors. All those shimmers don't even look good together. I'll pass. Won't be making the same mistake.


 
I agree. In the first palette, there weren't enough mattes. When I think of a "neutral palette" I think = make-up suitable for work, and all the glitter felt out of place. 

From the container of Naked 2 though (the gold tin), they might be going for a "neutral palette for a night out" kind of palette this time around. I'd LOVE it if they released a neutral palette with all mattes (or a majority of the colors being matte).


----------



## VanessaJean

Any idea when Naked 2 might be released?


----------



## piosavsfan

I wear sparkly shadows everyday, so, I love that most of the palette is sparkly!


----------



## i<3handbags

Lipglossiping just posted high res phtos of Naked 2 and is posting swatches soon.


----------



## Tracy

VanessaJean said:


> Any idea when Naked 2 might be released?



I was at Ulta today and one MUA said they will get it in the spring.


----------



## BagloverBurr

There is supposed to be an annoucment about it today from Urban Decay.com


----------



## spylove22

anybody get any news? I don't see it up today.


----------



## i<3handbags

Nothing yet, but they are only going to have 5,000. Jerks lol.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Did they not learn with the release of Naked 1? Geez, time for the e-bay re-sellers to score.


----------



## i<3handbags

Supposedly more are coming next week. Yeah, 500 more.


----------



## spylove22

I got an email from them that it's not available yet!!! What??? They hyped it for today and now they don't have it!!!!


----------



## i<3handbags

What?!?!?!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I don't think they were releasing it today.. just making an official announcement. I noticed that frmhead2toe has a review up on youtube.. not sure who else.


----------



## i<3handbags

They already announced it.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I know, I'm just saying that they probably weren't planning on releasing it today. Just making an official announcement.. all week they kept showing sneak peeks but not releasing the name of the palette.


----------



## i<3handbags

For maybe under a minute this was on the web site:


----------



## declaredbeauty

it's on there under palettes!!!! GO!


----------



## spylove22

Yes!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Got it!!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

OMG, just reading this....a Naked 2?  Gotta get myself one!


----------



## VanessaJean

I need this but they won't ship to Canada!!


----------



## Alice From Italy

I wonder when this will come to Italy... in a million of years I guess!!!  Where I live, near Venice, it is so difficult to find the Naked, I had to go to Rome to find it!!! (I was there for other reasons and I was so happy to find it!!!)


----------



## VanessaJean

You must love living near Venice! We visited Venice in October and stayed in Treviso. It was lovely.


----------



## Alice From Italy

I live close to Treviso, it's also where I studied and worked a long time, I love it    I am glad you had a great time  (but if you went to see local Sephora I am sure you were really disappointed!!! )


----------



## VanessaJean

I got a palette!!! Yay Makeup Alley!


----------



## adelaizabella

Vanessajean go to sephora you can order it. It's about a 6 week waiting period. My friend JUST received hers


----------



## VanessaJean

I posted in the wrong thread. I have the Naked 1 already. I just got the Naked 2.


----------



## adelaizabella

I'm looking for that one too. Can't seem to find a site that will ship to Canada.


----------



## VanessaJean

Try Makeup Alley. I swapped for mine.


----------



## gnourtmat

I just got a notification from Sephora! They have the Naked2 online!

*"Product Availability: This product is currently available online only and will be available in store at the end of January. This product is in extremely high demand. Accordingly, Urban Decay is producing as many as possible, as fast as they can. Please check regularly to keep up-to-date on product availability. Thank you."*

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml%3B$sessionid$DKSI0IFWH1N5UCV0KQNRPIQ;jsessionid=DKSI0IFWH1N5UCV0KQNRPIQ?id=P302916&categoryId=B70


----------



## Kitsunegrl

So late to the bandwagon, but I just ordered Naked Palette 1 for my birthday!  Yay!


----------



## VanessaJean

It's still my everyday go to palette.


----------



## princezss

Finally decided on getting  a naked palette (since my bf offered to pay), and I went with the Original Naked palette because I dont want cool colours, (plus I already have 2 Lorac palettes coming in the mail). Can say that I have used the Naked palette everyday since I got it! Im in love


----------



## Agreen96

I want one too!!


----------



## dearpenny

I love the Naked Palette!! I use it everyday! I kinda wish I would've ordered it when it first came out because it came with a double-ended eyeliner (zero&whiskey), not the shadow brush, as I prefer to use MAC brushes. Still a very great buy!


----------



## InimitableD

I love both Naked and Naked2.  I haven't used any other eyeshadows in months.


----------

